# Heavyweight Prospects



## Stephen H\sson

How would theses prospects do against each other Jarrell Miller, Trevor Bryan, Hughie Fury, Dominic Breazeale, Gerald Washington, Andy Ruiz, Joseph Parker and Anthony Joshua


----------



## Mr Magic

Joshua and Parker are head and shoulders above the others.

Then comes, probably Hughie Fury.


----------



## louisg

Hughie is by far the best boxer. AJ has the best power and Parker quickest hands.


----------



## Brighton Bomber

AJ and Parker are the stand out prospects at the moment.

Having looked at Parker I am concerned by his lack of counter punching. He fights like a pre Hill version of Amir Khan. He has very quick hands and uses it to beat opponents to the punch but he doesn't use that speed to counter opponents when they miss much like Khan. I wonder what happens when Parker is pushed back and forced to box off the back foot, a lack of counter punching then will make him vulnerable. His stance is also sometimes too narrow making him up right, such a high centre of gravity will see him pushed back against an aggressive opponent. 

At the moment AJ has shown the most promise. Even though he was rocked by Whyte he did also adjust and show he could box off the back foot and be patient. So I'd have AJ slightly ahead of Parker based upon what both have shown us so far.


----------



## Cableaddict

Bogdan Dinu. :bbb


Y'all musta forgot.


----------



## Mrboogie23

Cableaddict said:


> Bogdan Dinu. :bbb
> 
> Y'all musta forgot.


Never heard of him until your post. Watched a couple of his YouTube video. Seems good. He pulls his right hand back when he jabs and I want to see him fight on the inside. I'll keep an eye on him. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Michael

Con Sheehan will be added to that list soon, had his first pro fight last week, skillful Irish lad who had a good amateur career.


----------



## Guest

Anthony Joshua
Joseph Parker
Jarell Miller
Hughie Fury
Trevor Bryan
Gerald Washington
Dominic Breazeale
Andy Ruiz

thats my order.


----------



## tommygun711

Joe Parker has a lot of potential, man I love watching him crack dudes. He has some QUICK hands man. Really fun to watch. 

but he needs to step up.


----------



## Mexi-Box

I just read on Boxingscene that Arum has no idea what to do with Ruiz. Supposedly, he has a lot of issues right now. Guy just can't make it to the ring.


----------



## Mr. Brain

Stephen H\sson said:


> How would theses prospects do against each other Jarrell Miller, Trevor Bryan, Hughie Fury, Dominic Breazeale, Gerald Washington, Andy Ruiz, Joseph Parker and Anthony Joshua


what about King Kong Ortiz?


----------



## Bajingo

Mr. Brain said:


> what about King Kong Ortiz?


38 years old, also more of a contender after beating Jennings.


----------



## Cableaddict

Mrboogie23 said:


> Never heard of him until your post. Watched a couple of his YouTube video. Seems good. He pulls his right hand back when he jabs and I want to see him fight on the inside. I'll keep an eye on him. Thanks for the tip.


Oh, he can definitely bang on the inside! I'd have to watch a bunch of vids to find the fights that show this best, but believe me, he's more of an inside fighter than anything else. Great balance, an aggressive-but-controlled style, massive power in both hands.....

Sadly, the Canadian team he signed with a few years ago has done fuck-all with him so far. They keep putting him of high-profile cards, but his fights are never televised during the main broadcasts. They also keep feeding him stiffs, so he's not being challenged to improve.

It's a HUGE waste of talent.


----------



## BuffDopey

What aout the president

IKE Ibeabuci!!!


----------



## DudeGuyMan

Rob said:


> Anthony Joshua
> Joseph Parker
> Jarell Miller
> Hughie Fury
> Trevor Bryan
> Gerald Washington
> Dominic Breazeale
> Andy Ruiz
> 
> thats my order.


Not a bad list, but you're clearly much more impressed with Miller than I am. He's just too fat and these "if only they would shape up" guys never seem to actually shape up in time for it to matter. I mean I got nothing against that kinda guy, as you can tell by my avatar, but I gotta be realistic.


----------



## beadybea

Long-time lurker, first-time poster hereâ€¦ Heavyweight is by far my favourite division â€“ hereâ€™s my list of favourite prospects. Some are unlikely to go on to be challengers but are just good fun to watch.

Hemi Ahio
Robert Alfonso
George Arias
Dominic Breazeale
Trevor Bryan
Bogdan Dinu
Taishan Dong
Hughie Fury
Adrian Granat
Michael Hunter
Anthony Joshua
Zhang Junlong
Trey Lippe-Morrison
Charles Martin
Jarrell Miller
Joseph Parker
Oscar Rivas
Andy Ruiz Jr
Stephan Shaw
Keith Tapia
Izuagbe Ugonoh
Oleksandr Usyk
Zhilei Zhang


----------



## Mrboogie23

beadybea said:


> Long-time lurker, first-time poster hereâ€¦ Heavyweight is by far my favourite division â€" hereâ€™s my list of favourite prospects. Some are unlikely to go on to be challengers but are just good fun to watch.
> 
> Hemi Ahio
> Robert Alfonso
> George Arias
> Dominic Breazeale
> Trevor Bryan
> Bogdan Dinu
> Taishan Dong
> Hughie Fury
> Adrian Granat
> Michael Hunter
> Anthony Joshua
> Zhang Junlong
> Trey Lippe-Morrison
> Charles Martin
> Jarrell Miller
> Joseph Parker
> Oscar Rivas
> Andy Ruiz Jr
> Stephan Shaw
> Keith Tapia
> Izuagbe Ugonoh
> Oleksandr Usyk
> Zhilei Zhang


Welcome to the boards.

Nice list. I have never heard of a few of them. I'll look them up.


----------



## beadybea

Mrboogie23 said:


> Welcome to the boards.
> 
> Nice list. I have never heard of a few of them. I'll look them up.


Cheers.


----------



## louisg

Taishan Dong is interesting. As tall as Valuev but appears more mobile. Only currently fighting in 4 rounders but all are in USA so will get good coverage.


----------



## beadybea

louisg said:


> Taishan Dong is interesting. As tall as Valuev but appears more mobile. Only currently fighting in 4 rounders but all are in USA so will get good coverage.


I'd put him very much in the 'fun to watch' category at the moment. Has all of the raw tools but a long way from stepping up at the moment.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Long-time lurker, first-time poster hereâ€¦ Heavyweight is by far my favourite division â€" hereâ€™s my list of favourite prospects. Some are unlikely to go on to be challengers but are just good fun to watch.
> 
> Hemi Ahio
> Robert Alfonso
> George Arias
> Dominic Breazeale
> Trevor Bryan
> Bogdan Dinu
> Taishan Dong
> Hughie Fury
> Adrian Granat
> Michael Hunter
> Anthony Joshua
> Zhang Junlong
> Trey Lippe-Morrison
> Charles Martin
> Jarrell Miller
> Joseph Parker
> Oscar Rivas
> Andy Ruiz Jr
> Stephan Shaw
> Keith Tapia
> Izuagbe Ugonoh
> Oleksandr Usyk
> Zhilei Zhang


Some good names there, though Usyk is still fighting at CW, for now. When he steps up it's going to be INTERESTING.

Almost no one has heard of Ugonoh, but he's definitely another monster in the Joseph Parker mold.

Trey Lipp (he doesn't add "Morrison" any longer) does look spectacular, but it's waaaay too soon to get excited about him.

- And everybody's overlooking Keith Tapia. Sadly, in 2015 he stepped DOWN to CW.
Regardless, I think there are less than ten HW's right now who he couldn't beat easily. So fast and mobile, & great head movement, he reminds me of Thabiso Mchunu. He needs more high-level seasoning of course. At 25 years old, we'll probably see him back in the HW division in a few years.


----------



## Rian016

A few names who haven't been mentioned yet:

Otto Wallin
Sergey Kuzmin
Tom Schwarz
Christian Lewandowski

Ruslan Myrsatayev from Kazakhstan is turning pro on Saturday. 2008 Olympian, 2014 Kazakh national champ, good WSB record with quality wins. 30 years old


----------



## BuffDopey

Why are people hyping this midget usyk

he's going to get flattened by the super heavyweights


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Some good names there, though Usyk is still fighting at CW, for now. When he steps up it's going to be INTERESTING.
> 
> Almost no one has heard of Ugonoh, but he's definitely another monster in the Joseph Parker mold.
> 
> Trey Lipp (he doesn't add "Morrison" any longer) does look spectacular, but it's waaaay too soon to get excited about him.
> 
> - And everybody's overlooking Keith Tapia. Sadly, in 2015 he stepped DOWN to CW.
> Regardless, I think there are less than ten HW's right now who he couldn't beat easily. So fast and mobile, & great head movement, he reminds me of Thabiso Mchunu. He needs more high-level seasoning of course. At 25 years old, we'll probably see him back in the HW division in a few years.


Good info, thanks.

Anyone who's not seen Ugonoh I'd suggest you watch his KO of Will Quarrie, you'll probably want to see more.

Tapia, Hunter and Usyk all look to be fighting at CW at the moment although as you say I'd expect them to move up in the future.

There's a lot to be excited about at heavyweight at the moment.


----------



## beadybea

Rian016 said:


> A few names who haven't been mentioned yet:
> 
> Otto Wallin
> Sergey Kuzmin
> Tom Schwarz
> Christian Lewandowski
> 
> Ruslan Myrsatayev from Kazakhstan is turning pro on Saturday. 2008 Olympian, 2014 Kazakh national champ, good WSB record with quality wins. 30 years old


I've never heard of Ruslan Myrsatayev, I'll keep my eye out for him.

The other 4 are also very interesting fighters as well. Kuzmin (who I've not managed to watch yet) and Lewandowski are in action soon, I'll try to catch them.


----------



## Berliner

For me Usyks lacks the power and maybe durability to really be a great heavyweight. No doubt he can beat some good names but I dont think he will rule the division like some of his fans think he would.


----------



## Cableaddict

Berliner said:


> For me Usyks lacks the power and maybe durability to really be a great heavyweight. No doubt he can beat some good names but I dont think he will rule the division like some of his fans think he would.


I don't think anyone believes he could rule the HW division, just be a serious player IN it. Most think he'll soon own the CW division, though, despite all the talent & power currently in it. Me I'm not so certain any more, as they are moving him way too slowly, but he certainly has incredible skills, athleticism, ring smarts, and power.


----------



## Michael

Berliner said:


> *For me Usyks lacks the power and maybe durability to really be a great heavyweight*. No doubt he can beat some good names but I dont think he will rule the division like some of his fans think he would.


You're just pulling that durability question out of nowhere, ive seen big heavy's hit him with big shots and Usyk not being bothered by them. Likewise ive seen him hit big heavy's with shots and either buckle them or give them a sustained beating.


----------



## Michael

Cableaddict said:


> *I don't think anyone believes he could rule the HW division*, just be a serious player IN it. Most think he'll soon own the CW division, though, despite all the talent & power currently in it. Me I'm not so certain any more, as they are moving him way too slowly, but he certainly has incredible skills, athleticism, ring smarts, and power.


I do, though it's not a certainty ill admit.


----------



## Eoghan

Michael said:


> You're just pulling that durability question out of nowhere, ive seen big heavy's hit him with big shots and Usyk not being bothered by them. Likewise ive seen him hit big heavy's with shots and either buckle them or give them a sustained beating.


The WSB has bigger gloves, doesn't it?


----------



## Boxfan

beadybea said:


> Long-time lurker, first-time poster hereâ€¦ Heavyweight is by far my favourite division â€" hereâ€™s my list of favourite prospects. Some are unlikely to go on to be challengers but are just good fun to watch.
> 
> Hemi Ahio
> Robert Alfonso
> George Arias
> Dominic Breazeale
> Trevor Bryan
> Bogdan Dinu
> Taishan Dong
> Hughie Fury
> Adrian Granat
> Michael Hunter
> Anthony Joshua
> Zhang Junlong
> Trey Lippe-Morrison
> Charles Martin
> Jarrell Miller
> Joseph Parker
> Oscar Rivas
> Andy Ruiz Jr
> Stephan Shaw
> Keith Tapia
> Izuagbe Ugonoh
> Oleksandr Usyk
> Zhilei Zhang


Dont understand why you're a lurker and not been much of a poster mate. It seems you're quite a knowledgeable guy. Most of that list Ive never heard of either so would like you to post more. I might learn something. You didn't have Dirk Wallisch there. Ive seen him a couple of times and he looks a big,handy lad and nobody seems to mention him,not saying hell be a champion though. Regarding Usyk,he's around the same size as the guy who gave Wilder a decent fight and he's got a better amateur,and pro,background. I just wish he'd fight somebody now. AS said,Ortiz is too old to be considered a prospect but for at least another year I think hell be avoided. None of the guys in your list,or anybody elses,will be allowed near him. 
The division is wide open now with Wlads defeat. But although Fury is his successor,I don't see him as such as being way above the others. He could even lose the return,though I hope not. Interesting times ahead if/when he wins the return.


----------



## beadybea

Boxfan said:


> Dont understand why you're a lurker and not been much of a poster mate. It seems you're quite a knowledgeable guy. Most of that list Ive never heard of either so would like you to post more. I might learn something. You didn't have Dirk Wallisch there. Ive seen him a couple of times and he looks a big,handy lad and nobody seems to mention him,not saying hell be a champion though. Regarding Usyk,he's around the same size as the guy who gave Wilder a decent fight and he's got a better amateur,and pro,background. I just wish he'd fight somebody now. AS said,Ortiz is too old to be considered a prospect but for at least another year I think hell be avoided. None of the guys in your list,or anybody elses,will be allowed near him.
> The division is wide open now with Wlads defeat. But although Fury is his successor,I don't see him as such as being way above the others. He could even lose the return,though I hope not. Interesting times ahead if/when he wins the return.


Thanks, I decided to start posting mainly because I want to share my excitement about the division now. I wouldnâ€™t consider myself knowledgeable, I just love watching the fights and following their careers (I thought Seth Mitchell and Tom Dallas were going to be something special at one stage).

Is Dirk a nickname of Michael Wallisch? Iâ€™ve heard of him but havenâ€™t got around to watching yet. Iâ€™ll see if I can find some footage of him.

I really like Ortiz and would consider him Fury, Wlad, Wilder* and Povetkin to be a cut above everyone else for now. Thereâ€™s also guys whoâ€™ve been around for a while like Pulev, Haye, Helenius and Chambers who I think would give anyone a tough fight.

There are a few prospects fighting this weekend that Iâ€™ll do my best to catch:

Nick Asberry v Jamaal Woods
Nicholas Mazurek v Deshawn Jenkins
Cassius Chaney v Zoltan Csala
Christian Lewandowski v Marco Colic
Mohamed Soltby v Laszlo Hubert
Zhang Junlong v Juan Pedro Guglielmetti
Justin Jones v Dwight Gipson

*I want Wilder to be every bit as good as some people say he is but do remain sceptical. Heâ€™s great to watch though.


----------



## Cableaddict

^ Nick Asberry looks REALLY good. Great fundamentals, balance, hand speed, patience, defense... but the guy he's fighting this weekend is so bad, he shouldn't even have a license.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> ^ Nick Asberry looks REALLY good. Great fundamentals, balance, hand speed, patience, defense... but the guy he's fighting this weekend is so bad, he shouldn't even have a license.


Jamaal Woods should post on here, he knows about a lot of heavyweight prospects from direct experience.


----------



## Boxfan

beadybea said:


> Thanks, I decided to start posting mainly because I want to share my excitement about the division now. I wouldnâ€™t consider myself knowledgeable, I just love watching the fights and following their careers (I thought Seth Mitchell and Tom Dallas were going to be something special at one stage).
> 
> Is Dirk a nickname of Michael Wallisch? Iâ€™ve heard of him but havenâ€™t got around to watching yet. Iâ€™ll see if I can find some footage of him.
> 
> I really like Ortiz and would consider him Fury, Wlad, Wilder* and Povetkin to be a cut above everyone else for now. Thereâ€™s also guys whoâ€™ve been around for a while like Pulev, Haye, Helenius and Chambers who I think would give anyone a tough fight.
> 
> There are a few prospects fighting this weekend that Iâ€™ll do my best to catch:
> 
> Nick Asberry v Jamaal Woods
> Nicholas Mazurek v Deshawn Jenkins
> Cassius Chaney v Zoltan Csala
> Christian Lewandowski v Marco Colic
> Mohamed Soltby v Laszlo Hubert
> Zhang Junlong v Juan Pedro Guglielmetti
> Justin Jones v Dwight Gipson
> 
> *I want Wilder to be every bit as good as some people say he is but do remain sceptical. Heâ€™s great to watch though.


I might have got it wrong with the Dirk. Yes its Michael Wallisch. Id go along with your top tier of heavyweights also. Though I would leave out Chambers,who is a skilled but too small guy for the weight,and Helenius,who isn't much of a pro anyway but would be an ideal NEXT opponent for AJ. As he would be coming off a win. Im a bit funny about that,I don't like to see prospects up against guys who have lost their last fight. Strange I know.


----------



## Rian016

Wallisch looked pretty bad in his last fight, it was awful to watch. Bacurin is pretty hard to stop but it was a slow, lumbering 12 rounds.

Nick Asberry was in Tyson Fury's camp for the Klitschko fight but I haven't seen him fight yet. Mohamed Soltby is basically a cruiserweight


----------



## beadybea

Boxfan said:


> I might have got it wrong with the Dirk. Yes its Michael Wallisch. Id go along with your top tier of heavyweights also. Though I would leave out Chambers,who is a skilled but too small guy for the weight,and Helenius,who isn't much of a pro anyway but would be an ideal NEXT opponent for AJ. As he would be coming off a win. Im a bit funny about that,I don't like to see prospects up against guys who have lost their last fight. Strange I know.


I rate Chambers, he's always been highly skilled and has reinvented himself physically recently. He's back in the US and hoping Haymon can get him some decent opponents.

Boxnation will show Cassius Chaney's bout at some point on the Kovalev v Pascal undercard. Does anyone know if the cards in USA, Germany or China are being televised anywhere?


----------



## Berliner

Christian Lewandowski is a pretty good prospect. By far the best heavyweight prospect in germany. Guy can even punch is very big and can actually move well for a big guy. He just is a bit careless at times and gets caught.


----------



## Boxfan

Berliner said:


> Christian Lewandowski is a pretty good prospect. By far the best heavyweight prospect in germany. Guy can even punch is very big and can actually move well for a big guy. He just is a bit careless at times and gets caught.


Thanks for that. Theres a lot of names here Ive never heard of,so congrats to the OP for starting this off. Im gonna try and check a lot of them out.


----------



## Cableaddict

Boxfan said:


> I might have got it wrong with the Dirk. Yes its Michael Wallisch. Id go along with your top tier of heavyweights also. Though I would leave out Chambers,who is a skilled but too small guy for the weight,and Helenius,who isn't much of a pro anyway but would be an ideal NEXT opponent for AJ. As he would be coming off a win. Im a bit funny about that,I don't like to see prospects up against guys who have lost their last fight. Strange I know.


I think you're MASSIVELY underestimating Helenius.


----------



## Boxfan

Cableaddict said:


> I think you're MASSIVELY underestimating Helenius.


Maybe. But Ive just never rated him. Hopefully well find out if I misjudged him.


----------



## beadybea

Thanks for the suggestions on this thread, I've watched what I can of these guys, I'm not great at analysing prospects but here are my thoughts for what they are worth:

Nick Asberry - only saw 1 poor quality recording, looks very skilled and I'll definitely be looking out for him. Got a NWS last night (I don't see those often)
Sergey Kuzmin - looks to have good technique and movement, doesn't seem to carry much power but a good boxer. Fights again on 18th Feb.
Christian Lewandowski - took out overmatched opponents early and with ease, really hard to judge. Will try to watch his fight tonight somehow.
Tom Schwarz - not really impressive at all but very young. The fight with Mezenchev was a LOT of fun. Leans in and gets caught a lot.
Otto Wallin - very messy fights, doesn't seem to jab much but bullied opponents with strength and decent body shots. Would like to see him fight a good mover.
Michael Wallisch - Like Rian016 said that fight with Bacurin was a stinker. He looks strong but struggled with distance which cost him the KO in the 12th. Hard to gain anything against Tuiach who folded quickly.


----------



## Cableaddict

DudeGuyMan said:


> Not a bad list, but you're clearly much more impressed with Miller than I am. He's just too fat and these "if only they would shape up" guys never seem to actually shape up in time for it to matter. I mean I got nothing against that kinda guy, as you can tell by my avatar, but I gotta be realistic.


I just watched Jarell Miller recent fight vs Donovan Dennis. (Actually a pretty entertaining bout, for a few rounds at least.) I dunno WHAT to think of Miller. He seems to have solid power, but kid of a plodding, "come forward and try for the KO" kind of style. Not bad defense, but mostly from his gloves, not much haed movement or footwork. He's tough & aggressive, but I don't see any real spark there.


----------



## Berliner

Cableaddict said:


> I just watched Jarell Miller recent fight vs Donovan Dennis. (Actually a pretty entertaining bout, for a few rounds at least.) I dunno WHAT to think of Miller. He seems to have solid power, but kid of a plodding, "come forward and try for the KO" kind of style. Not bad defense, but mostly from his gloves, not much haed movement or footwork. He's tough & aggressive, but I don't see any real spark there.


I think Miller is pretty good. He just has to get in proper shape.


----------



## Cableaddict

DudeGuyMan said:


> Not a bad list, but you're clearly much more impressed with Miller than I am. He's just too fat and these "if only they would shape up" guys never seem to actually shape up in time for it to matter. I mean I got nothing against that kinda guy, as you can tell by my avatar, but I gotta be realistic.





Berliner said:


> I think Miller is pretty good. He just has to get in proper shape.


Yeah, but we've been saying that about Andy Ruiz for years. Some guys just can't do it.

Well, time will tell. Miller certainly is tough, and he seems to really enjoy mixing it up.


----------



## Rian016

Mohamed Solby is trained by Juan Carlos Gomez, interesting. He really is a cruiserweight as he weighs in barely over 200lbs but we'll see where he keeps fighting. His real name is Magomed Hazuev


----------



## beadybea

Oscar Rivas v Gerald Washington is official for 27th Feb. 

Christian Lewandowski is out again v TBA on 6th March.

Adrian Granat is due to fight again v TBA on 12th March.


----------



## Rian016

Uaine Fa making his pro debut on Feb 13 in New Zealand. He beat Joseph Parker in 2012 and had some good wins in WSB


----------



## beadybea

George Arias is back in action on 5th March against James Hammortree

Adrian Granat's opponent on 12th March will be Samir Kurtagic (who recently went 6 rounds with Otto Wallin)


----------



## khan_is_delusional

Usyk schooling 6 5" UK heavyweight.. took a bit of a wobble in one round.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Dominic Breazeale, Andrey Fedosov, Gerald Washington, Trevor Bryan, Andy Ruiz Jr, Jarrell Miller, Zhang Junlong, Hughie Fury, Adrian Granat, Arnold Gjerjaj, Dillian Whyte, Bogdan Dinu, Tom Schwarz, Agit Kabayel, Senad Gashi, Michael Wallisch, Alexis Santos, Otto Wallin, Oscar Rivas, Sergey Kuzmin, Salomon Haumono, Izuagbe Ugonoh, David Allen, Adam Kownacki, Nick Asberry, Cassius Chaney, Mohamed Solby, Hemi Ahio,Trey Lippe Morrison, Zhilei Zhang, Vladmir Tereshkin, Llja Mezencev, Edin Alvarez, John Wesley Nofire, Ruslan Faifer, Nick Webb, Christian Lewandowski, Justin Jones, Oleksandr Teslenko, Stephan Shaw, Kash Ali, Dennis Lewandowski, Taishan Dong, Nichlos Mazurek, Zhilei Zhang, George Arias, Jermaine Framklin, Robert Alfonso, James McKenzie Morrison, Elijio Sena, Luther Smith, Ruslan Myrsatayev, Con Sheehan, Anton Dryushin, Uaine Fa, Michael Hunter, Keith Tapia, 

With the Wba Tourtment taking place

Anthony Joshua V Charles Martin for The ibf title

Joseph Parker v Carlos Takam in an IBF elimanator

David Haye v Michael Wallisch is to take place in may

Jarrell Miller v Razvan Cojanu takes place in june

Otto Wallin v Brian Minto takes place in April

Bogan Dinu v Marino Goles takes place this weekend
Adrian Granat v Samir Kurtagic takes place this weekend

Is Gerald Washington still to fight Oscar Rivas

I would like to see either Tom Schwarz or Christian Lewandowsk fight Edmund Gerber

I would like to see either Dominic Breazeale or Andy Ruiz fight Bermane Stiverne or Malik Scott

what other fights would other contrubitors like to see the above list of prosects having


----------



## Eoghan

khan_is_delusional said:


> Usyk schooling 6 5" UK heavyweight.. took a bit of a wobble in one round.


That was a while back. Joyce has come on a lot since then, but he's never gonna be the finished article, he'd make an exciting addition to the pros after Rio. He's not a bad outside bet for gold tbf, he should have got to the final of the worlds last year


----------



## Royal Watcher

Stephen H\sson said:


> Dominic Breazeale, Andrey Fedosov, Jarrell Miller, Gerald Washington, Arnold Gjerjaj, Andy Ruiz Jr,Adrian Granat, Zhang Junlong, Trevor Bryan, Hughie Fury,Sergey Kuzmin, Dillian Whyte, Bogdan Dinu, Tom Schwarz, John Wesley Nofire, Oscar Rivas, Michael Wallisch, Adam Kownacki, Otto Wallin, Christian Lewandowski, Izuagbe Ugonoh, Hemi Ahio, Nick Asberry, Agit Kabayel, Salomon Haumono, Trey Lippe Morrison, Taishan Dong, Ruslan Faifer, Mohamed Solby, George Arias, Stephan Shaw, Zhilei Zhang, Robert Alfonso, Uaine Fa, Con Sheehan, Ruslan Myrsatayev, Michael Hunter, Keith Tapia, Oleksandr Usyk
> 
> With the Wba Tourtment taking place
> 
> Anthony Joshua V Charles Martin for The ibf title
> 
> Joseph Parker v Carlos Takam in an IBF elimanator
> 
> David Haye v Michael Wallisch is to take place in may
> 
> Jarrell Miller v Razvan Cojanu takes place in june
> 
> Otto Wallin v Brian Minto takes place in April
> 
> Bogan Dinu v Marino Goles takes place this weekend
> 
> Adrian Granat v Samir Kurtagic takes place this weekend
> 
> Is Gerald Washington still to fight Oscar Rivas
> 
> I would like to see either Tom Schwarz or Christian Lewandowsk fight Edmund Gerber
> 
> I would like to see either Dominic Breazeale or Andy Ruiz fight Bermane Stiverne or Malik Scott
> 
> what other fights would other contrubitors like to see the above list of prosects having


An obvious one is Parker vs Joshua and if the results of their next fights fall the right way we should get it too


----------



## Mexi-Box

I hear Mario Heredia is a good Mexican prospect at HW. Guy fought on WSB and is a Mexican National gold medalist. 

Also, Bogdan Dinu from Romania is supposed to be good with a very solid amateur background.


----------



## beadybea

Stephen H\sson said:


> Dominic Breazeale, Andrey Fedosov, Jarrell Miller, Gerald Washington, Arnold Gjerjaj, Andy Ruiz Jr,Adrian Granat, Zhang Junlong, Trevor Bryan, Hughie Fury,Sergey Kuzmin, Dillian Whyte, Bogdan Dinu, Tom Schwarz, John Wesley Nofire, Oscar Rivas, Michael Wallisch, Adam Kownacki, Otto Wallin, Christian Lewandowski, Izuagbe Ugonoh, Hemi Ahio, Nick Asberry, Agit Kabayel, Salomon Haumono, Trey Lippe Morrison, Taishan Dong, Ruslan Faifer, Mohamed Solby, George Arias, Stephan Shaw, Zhilei Zhang, Robert Alfonso, Uaine Fa, Con Sheehan, Ruslan Myrsatayev, Michael Hunter, Keith Tapia, Oleksandr Usyk
> 
> With the Wba Tourtment taking place
> 
> Anthony Joshua V Charles Martin for The ibf title
> 
> Joseph Parker v Carlos Takam in an IBF elimanator
> 
> David Haye v Michael Wallisch is to take place in may
> 
> Jarrell Miller v Razvan Cojanu takes place in june
> 
> Otto Wallin v Brian Minto takes place in April
> 
> Bogan Dinu v Marino Goles takes place this weekend
> 
> Adrian Granat v Samir Kurtagic takes place this weekend
> 
> Is Gerald Washington still to fight Oscar Rivas
> 
> I would like to see either Tom Schwarz or Christian Lewandowsk fight Edmund Gerber
> 
> I would like to see either Dominic Breazeale or Andy Ruiz fight Bermane Stiverne or Malik Scott
> 
> what other fights would other contrubitors like to see the above list of prosects having


Hughie Fury faces Nagy Aguilera on the Blackwell v Eubank Jr undercard.

Zhilei Zhang will fight on the undercard of Ward v Barrera (no opponent announced yet).

Nick Asberry fights on 14th May.

I read that Dominic Breazeale was due to fight Chris Arreola but Arreola broke his ankle so that is off (that's the only thing I'd heard about that fight though).

Washington v Rivas is cancelled rather than postponed. I've seen a rumour that Washington will fight Eddie Chambers next but don't know if there's any truth in it. I've heard nothing from Rivas since he failed the medical due to his eye injury.


----------



## BuffDopey

khan_is_delusional said:


> Usyk schooling 6 5" UK heavyweight.. took a bit of a wobble in one round.


Joe Joyce sucks though tbh

Kind of telling that Usyk couldn't stop him, i'd expect someone like dillian whyte to brutally ko joye early.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

I would doubt if Joshua beats martin that he would fight the winner of the Parker fight next i think they might rather go for the winner of the Pulev Chisora Fight


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Zhang Junlong is to fight George Arais from Brazil not the 1 named above on april 11


----------



## knowimuch

Stephen H\sson said:


> I would doubt if Joshua beats martin that he would fight the winner of the Parker fight next i think they might rather go for the winner of the Pulev Chisora Fight


Both Chisora/Pulev would be good fights


----------



## beadybea

Stephen H\sson said:


> Zhang Junlong is to fight George Arais from Brazil not the 1 named above on april 11


Is this in China again? It's a pretty interesting fight as Arias is a tough, wily operator. If Junlong stops him that's a good statement.


----------



## Boxfan

BuffDaddy said:


> Joe Joyce sucks though tbh
> 
> Kind of telling that Usyk couldn't stop him, i'd expect someone like dillian whyte to brutally ko joye early.


Maybe maybe not. But in his first pro fight apart from AJ Joyce would be Dillies toughest opponent.


----------



## tommygun711




----------



## Rian016

Not a pro yet but Nigel Paul from Trinidad & Tobago just qualified for the Olympics. He's only been boxing for a year and has 10 fights. He's absolutely massive, and not in a fat way either, tall, solid and muscular. 27 years old. Doesn't look great or anything yet but very impressive for a guy with so little experience to get to the Olympics.


----------



## Michael

tommygun711 said:


>


A black Polish heavyweight, what the hell....................


----------



## beadybea

tommygun711 said:


>


I believe that Ugonoh is on Poland's version of dancing with the stars which is why he has no fight planned at the moment.


----------



## beadybea

There are a few heavyweights with fights lined up that I haven't seen, has anyone got any insight into any of these guys?

James McKenzie Morrison
Jermaine Franklin
Kash Ali
Isaac Chamberlain
Luther Smith
Anton Dryushin
Edwin Alvarez
Nicholas Mazurek
Nick Webb


----------



## Cableaddict

Bogdan Dinu just steamrolled through yet another no-hoper opponent this weekend, in front of basically nobody.

First round KO from a body shot. 

I really thought that when Dinu signed with GYM / Interbox in 2014, he'd start to get the fights & exposure he needs, but it seems like they've put him out to pasture. None of his fights have even been on the main cards / broadcasts.

What a waste of talent.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Bogdan Dinu just steamrolled through yet another no-hoper opponent this weekend, in front of basically nobody.
> 
> First round KO from a body shot.
> 
> I really thought that when Dinu signed with GYM / Interbox in 2014, he'd start to get the fights & exposure he needs, but it seems like they've put him out to pasture. None of his fights have even been on the main cards / broadcasts.
> 
> What a waste of talent.


I watched Dinu destroy the Rancor Keeper, he looked very impressive for as long as it lasted but needs to be fighting at a far higher level than this guy. On the broadcast I watched he was shown like he was the main event (after Miskirtchian v Simion) but I don't know if it was live as I don't speak Romanian. Presumably it was on a widely viewed channel (Pro TV) as it was shown immediately after Romania's Got Talent. They showed highlights of Hammer v Sprott but not Granat's fight which was disappointing.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

how did Jermaine Franklin do at the weekend is he to fight in may again

Adrian Granat, is to fight in june

Edwin Alvarez is to fight against in may

Nick Webb is to fight in may possible on the haye undercard

Isaac Chamberlain is to fight Russ Henshaw next month

Anton Dryushin is to fight Bedarin Toma in May

Luther Smith is to fight Mark Rideout next month

Nicholas Mazurek is to fight again in may


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Zhang Junlong beat George Arais today
http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/zhang-junlong-stops-george-arias

Gerald Washington is to fight Eddie Chambers at the end of the month

Salomon Haumono is to fight Manuel Amberto Pucheta at the end of the month


----------



## beadybea

Stephen H\sson said:


> Zhang Junlong beat George Arais today
> http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/zhang-junlong-stops-george-arias


It's an impressive stoppage as Arias went the distance with H Fury, Takam and Pulev recently.

I thought Sergey Kuzmin looked very good in his win over Airich at the weekend, good jab and footwork.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

beadybea said:


> There are a few heavyweights with fights lined up that I haven't seen, has anyone got any insight into any of these guys?
> 
> James McKenzie Morrison
> Jermaine Franklin
> Kash Ali
> Isaac Chamberlain
> Luther Smith
> Anton Dryushin
> Edwin Alvarez
> Nicholas Mazurek
> Nick Webb


Ali is genuinely awful
Chamberlain is a Cruiser and was highly rated when he turned over, but apparenytly hasn't looked good as a pro


----------



## Rancor Keeper

beadybea said:


> I watched Dinu destroy the Rancor Keeper, he looked very impressive for as long as it lasted but needs to be fighting at a far higher level than this guy. On the broadcast I watched he was shown like he was the main event (after Miskirtchian v Simion) but I don't know if it was live as I don't speak Romanian. Presumably it was on a widely viewed channel (Pro TV) as it was shown immediately after Romania's Got Talent. They showed highlights of Hammer v Sprott but not Granat's fight which was disappointing.


Aye, it's true.. all of it.
He hits like a mule does ol' Boggers.. Still got quite the shiner for me troubles, I tell thee..


----------



## beadybea

Taishan Dong back in the ring 20th May.


----------



## DavidUK

Hughie Fury


----------



## beadybea

Does anyone have any insight on Darmani Rock? I've heard a few good things about him and he's due to make his pro debut on 13th May.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Hugie Fury beat Fred Kassi on April 30th
Gerald Washington beat Eddie Chambers on April 30th
Ruslan Faifer is to fight Pedro Otas on May 6th
Andy Ruiz is fighting on may 14th
Nick Asberry is to fight on may 14th 
Nichlos Mazurek,is to fight Raymond Lopez on May 15th
John Wesley Nofire is fighting Joey Abell on May 17th
Arnold Gjerjaj is to fight David Haye on may 21th
Zhilei Zhang, is to fight on May 25th
Andrey Fedosov is fighting Mario Heredia on june 11th
Jarrell Miller is fighting Nick Guivas on may 27th
Taishan Dong is to fight on may 20th
Adrian Granat is to fight Saul Farah on June 4th
Tom Schwarz is to fight Dennis Lewandowski on June 4th
Oscar Rivas in to fight june 4th
Dominic Breazeale is fighting Antony Joshua on June 25th
Cassius Chaney is to fight on June 3rd
Christian Lewandowski is to fight Agit Kabayel on June 4th on the same bill as Tom Schwartz


----------



## DB Cooper

Stephen H\sson said:


> Salomon Haumono is to fight Manuel Amberto Pucheta at the end of the month


Puchata was a slob who looked more like 64 than 44, and the ring girls looked envious because he had bigger boobs than they did :lol:

Haumono was the winner in a very forgettable fight.


----------



## bballchump11

Yall need to check out Kimbo Slice


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Is Trevor Bryan injured any news on his next opponent


----------



## TFKING

Does anyone have any info on Izuagbe Ugonoh?

I was pretty excited about this guy in terms of being an up and coming prospect but he hasn't fought for ages!!


----------



## tommygun711

TFKING said:


> Does anyone have any info on Izuagbe Ugonoh?
> 
> I was pretty excited about this guy in terms of being an up and coming prospect but he hasn't fought for ages!!


Dunno. Think he's been helping Joe Parker prepare for Takam. I think he's been instrumental to Parker's success to be honest.










Found a picture of him on dancing with the stars from last month :lol:


----------



## TFKING

tommygun711 said:


> Dunno. Think he's been helping Joe Parker prepare for Takam. I think he's been instrumental to Parker's success to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a picture of him on dancing on the stars from last month :lol:


Cheers for the reply. I know he is very close friends with Parker as he post lots of pictures with him on social media etc.

I didn't know he was on dancing on the stars however! :lol:


----------



## beadybea

Ugonoh tweeted recently that he'll be back in the ring soon.

Taishan Dong faces Jonathan Rice on Friday.

George Arias is back on 3rd June.

Adrian Granat faces Saul Farah on 4th June.

Christian Lewandowski vs Agit Kabayel and Tom Schwarz vs Dennis Lewandowski on 4th June.

Oscar Rivas back on 4th June.

Darmani Rock's 2nd pro fight is 11th June. I was going to leave a link to his debut vs Carlos Black but it looks like YT have taken that down. I was really impressed by him.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Ruslan Faifer won his fight on may 5th
John Wesley Nofire lost to Joey Abell on May 17th
James McKenzie Morrison in to fight again on June 25th
Zhilei Zhang beat Jammel Woods on june 11th
Nichlos Mazurek is to fight on June 17th
Dennis Lewandowski lost to Tom Schwarz on June 4th
Oleksandr Teslenko is to fight on June 17th
Con Sheehan is to fight on the 28 of July


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Ruslan Faifer won his fight on may 5th
Andy Ruiz Beat Ray Austin on May 14
John Wesley Nofire lost to Joey Abell on May 17th
Mohamed Soltby won his fight on may 28th
Cassius Chaney won his fight on June 3rd
Christian Lewandowski was beat by Agit Kabayel on June 4th
Dennis Lewandowski lost to Tom Schwarz on June 4th
Oscar Rivas beat Jermey Bates on June 4th
Adrian Granat won his fight on June 4th
Zhilei Zhang beat Jammel Woods on June 11th
Andrey Fedosov won his fight on June 11th
Nichlos Mazurek is to fight on June 17th
Oleksandr Teslenko is to fight on June 17th
James McKenzie Morrison in to fight again on June 25th
Dillian Whyte in to fight on June 25th
Adam Kownacki, is to fight on June 25th
Hugie Fury is to fight on July 9th
Izuagbe Ugonoh is to fight on July 21th
Con Sheenhan is to fight on July 28th
Jarrell Miller, is to fight August 19th


----------



## beadybea

Nice work. To add to that Darmani Rock is now 2-0 after a 1st round KO of Bobby Favors and Oscar Rivas will face Amir Mansour on the Wilder v Arreola undercard.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Andrey Fedosov, Gerald Washington, Dominic Breazeale, Jarrell Miller,Trevor Bryan, Andy Ruiz Jr, Zhang Junlong, Dillian Whyte, Adrian Granat,Hughie Fury, Arnold Gjerjaj, Tom Schwarz,Bogdan Dinu, Fraz Rill, Agit Kabayel, Senad Gashi, Michael Wallisch, Alexis Santos, Oscar Rivas,Otto Wallin, Sergey Kuzmin, Izuagbe Ugonoh, Zslot Bogdan, Adam Kownacki, Nick Asberry, David Allen, Zhilei Zhang, Cassius Chaney, Mohamed Solby, Hemi Ahio Herve Hubeaux, Trey Lippe Morrison, Vladmir Tereshkin, Llja Mezencev, Edin Alvarez, John Wesley Nofire, Nick Webb, Mario Heredia,, Christian Lewandowski, Justin Jones, Oleksandr Teslenko, Stephan Shaw, Nichlos Mazurek, Robert Alfonso, Kash Ali, Dennis Lewandowski, Taishan Dong, Elijio Sena, Jermaine Framklin, Darmani Rock,George Arias, James McKenzie Morrison, Sean Turner, Jose Medina, Conrad lam, Anton Dryushin, Luther Smith, Ruslan Myrsatayev, Con Sheehan, Uaine Fa, Michael Hunter, Keith Tapia

Adam Kownacki beat Jesse Barboza on the 25th of June
Trevor Byran beat Galen Brown on the 2nd of July
Senad Gashi beat Hans Calaovic on the 2nd of July
Llja Mezencev beat Laszio Czene on the 3rd of July
Anton Dryushin won his fight on the 9th of July
Justin Jones beat Terence Marbra on the 15th of July
Nichlos Mazurek beat Grover Young on the16th of July
Andy Ruiz Jr Beat Josn Gromley on the 16th of July
Nick Webb beat tomas Mrazek on the 16th fo july
Gerald Washington beat Ray Austin on 17th of July
Izuagbe Ugonoh beat Ricardo Ramirez on 21th of July
Zhilei Zhang, beat Rodney Hernandez on the 22nd of July
Oscar Rivas beat Jeremaih Karpency on the 29 of July
Dillian Whyte Beat David Allen on the 30th of July
Oleksandr Teslenko Beat Javier Lardpies on the 6th of August
Darmani Rock beat mike Kykle on the 6th of August
Zang Junlong beat Juilo Ceaser Dos Santos 7th of August
Robert Alfonso beat Shamarian Snider on the 12th of August
Jarrell Millar beat fred Kassi on the 18 of August
Luther Smith was beat by Mike Balogan on the 19th of August
Stephen Shaw beat Jonathan Rice on the 27 of August
Robert Alfonso fights Will Herring on the 3rd of September
Otto Wallin is to fight Osburne Machiama on the 10 of September
Elijio Sena fights Aaron Garicz on the 10th of September
Izuagbe Ugonoh is to fight on the 1st of September
Trey Lippe Morrison fights Ed Latimore on the 23rd of September
James McKenzie Morrison fights Aaron Chavers on the 24of September
Jermaine Framklin fights on the 24th of September
Zhilei Zhang,fight Beka Lobjanidze on the 30th of September
Andy Ruiz Jr is to fight Franklin Lawrence on the 9th of October
Oleksandr Teslenko fight in September and October


----------



## beadybea

Onoriode Ehwarieme was back in the ring this weekend with a 3rd round KO of Julian Esteban Ruiz in Argentina. I don't think he's been mentioned on here as he had fallen off the radar (I spoke to him briefly back in April and he had no plans to fight on the horizon). He's 28, 6'9, 12-0 (hasn't fought anyone I've ever heard of) and was a decent amateur. He has some sort of affiliation with Lloyd Honeyghan. One to keep an eye on if he's going to be active.

Darmani Rock is now 4-0. I think he has real potential and could be a contender in the future.

Prospects of note with fights coming up:

Nathan Gorman 2nd September
Robert Alfonso 3rd September
Dave Allen 3rd September (I wouldn't write Allen off after the Whyte fight)
Andy Ruiz Jr 10th September
Otto Wallin 10th September
Oleksandr Usyk 17th Septmber (for WBO Cruiserweight title)
Ed Latimore vs Trey Lippe 23rd September (wish this one was televised)
James McKenzie Morrison 23rd September
Jermaine Franklin 24th September
Zhilei Zhang 30th September
Joseph Parker vs Dimitrenko 1st October
Izu Ugonoh 1st October
Dillian Whyte 7th October


----------



## beadybea

*Recent results*

Martin Bakole Ilunga beat Tomas Mrazek R3 (I've not seen Bakole yet, his last 2 fights have been in the UK so I'll look into him)
Nathan Gorman beat David Howe R1 (Don't think Gorman has been discussed yet but he should be, he's an excellent prospect managed by Ricky Hatton)
Trey Lippe beat Ed Latimore R1 (Lippe takes a big jump up in my estimation here, Latimore is no joke)
Joseph Parker beat Alexander Dimitrenko R3 (looks like Ruiz Jr or Joshua next for Parker)
Andy Ruiz Jr beat Franklin Lawrence UD (I was very unimpressed by Ruiz in this one. Looked good for 4 rounds then gassed)
Izu Ugonoh beat Gregory Tony R2 (time for Ugonoh to step up the level of opposition, someone like Fred Kassi would be ideal)
Zhilei Zhang beat Gogita Gorgiladze R1 (Farcical opposition for Zhang at this stage)
Nicholas Mazurek beat Tommy Washington Jr R3 (Mazurek is only 21 and now 7-0 since his debut in July last year)
Con Sheehan beat Radek Varak R1

*Upcoming fights*

Dillian Whyte v Ian Lewison 7th Oct (I was really impressed by Whyte against Dave Allen, showed good ability and stamina)
Bogdan Dinu v TBA 14th Oct (probably not great opposition on short notice)
Adrian Granat v Franz Rill 15th Oct (this is a nice all heavyweight card in Germany)
Christian Lewandowski v Timur Musafarov 15th Oct (Lewandowski KOd last time out and Musafarov has never been stopped despite facing Teper & Boystov so looks a good test on paper)
LaRon Mitchell v Scott Alexander 21st Oct (slightly disappointed at the oppenent here, Mitchell got sa great win against Mario Heredia last time out and really needs to kick on being 36)
Con Sheehan v TBA 23rd Oct (I'm yet to see Sheehan but someone else mentioned him before and he's now working with Team Fury)
Ruslan Myrsatayev v Nuhu Alzuma 29th Oct (another I've not seen but has been mentioned earler)
Adam Kownacki v Marcin Siwy 5th Nov (nice fight between two undefeated heavyweights, hope this one is televised)
Otto Wallin v TBA 9th Dec


----------



## Cableaddict

tommygun711 said:


> Dunno. Think he's been helping Joe Parker prepare for Takam. I think he's been instrumental to Parker's success to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a picture of him on dancing with the stars from last month :lol:


Ugonoh just did a nice dance on Gregory Tony's face, this past Saturday. Still no high-level opponents (He's stuck down in Kiwi-land with the Parker team) but he sure looks good. He moves amazingly well for such a big guy, and really serious power as well.


----------



## Boxfan

Ive a feeling that very soon our British Olympians could be added to this list. Joe Joyce Im sure will be turning next year. He should be a decent pro even though he's over 30. 
Id like to see Frazer Clarke turn over. Still quite a young guy,big ,all round tough guy with plenty of top amateur experience. Though maybe hell be happy enough just to fill Joes amateur shoes. 
Okolie if he decided to go pro couldn't fail to be good,either as a cruiser or if he put some beef on as a genuine heavy. Can box and punch,way better than his exoerience would lead you to believe.


----------



## beadybea

Boxfan said:


> Ive a feeling that very soon our British Olympians could be added to this list. Joe Joyce Im sure will be turning next year. He should be a decent pro even though he's over 30.
> Id like to see Frazer Clarke turn over. Still quite a young guy,big ,all round tough guy with plenty of top amateur experience. Though maybe hell be happy enough just to fill Joes amateur shoes.
> Okolie if he decided to go pro couldn't fail to be good,either as a cruiser or if he put some beef on as a genuine heavy. Can box and punch,way better than his exoerience would lead you to believe.


I'm surprised Joyce hasn't announced that he's going pro yet, he had a lot of positive press from Rio and I'd expect promoters to be keen on him.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Ugonoh just did a nice dance on Gregory Tony's face, this past Saturday. Still no high-level opponents (He's stuck down in Kiwi-land with the Parker team) but he sure looks good. He moves amazingly well for such a big guy, and really serious power as well.


I think being with Kevin Barry & Parker is a big positive for him, aren't they based in Vegas as well? That said I'd like to see him step up the level of opposition now. Perhaps he could aim for one of the Polish heavweights like Wach or Zimnoch.


----------



## beadybea

Bogdan Dinu's opponent is Davit Gorgiladze who was recent knocked out in round 1 against Apti Davtaev on the Chagev v Brown undercard. It should be an easy night for Dinu.


----------



## beadybea

Ireland's Sean Turner 8-0 (6 KOs) was in action this weekend.


----------



## beadybea

Trey Lippe v Ed Latimore


----------



## beadybea

Izu Ugonoh v Gregory Tony


----------



## beadybea

Zhilei Zhang v Gogita Gorgiladze


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Bogdan Dinu's opponent is Davit Gorgiladze who was recent knocked out in round 1 against Apti Davtaev on the Chagev v Brown undercard. It should be an easy night for Dinu.


WHY do they keep feeding Dinu these bums?

It's truly hard to believe. He just plows throught them, fight after fight, learning nothing. - And one of the best natural talents in the division just keeps getting older. They don't even get him on the main (televised) cards.

I mean, WTF is wrong with GYM?


----------



## beadybea

Darmani Rock pro debut


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Izu Ugonoh v Gregory Tony


Remind me NEVER to get in the ring with this guy.

Time will tell, but Ugonoh looks near-perfect. Speed, balance, defense, patience, and insane power in both hands. What's not to love?


----------



## beadybea

Nathan Gorman v Tomas Mrazek


----------



## beadybea

Nick Asberry was surprisingly knocked out by Malcolm Tann on Saturday.

A couple more prospects picked up wins this weekend. I've not seen either of them yet.

Conrad Lam (this guy is HUGE)
Jose Medina


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Nick Asberry was surprisingly knocked out by Malcolm Tann on Saturday.
> 
> A couple more prospects picked up wins this weekend. I've not seen either of them yet.
> 
> Conrad Lam (this guy is HUGE)
> Jose Medina


Surprising indeed, especially since the guy that KO'd him had just be KO'd himself by both Dimentrenko & Arreola. Egads.

- But Asberry is young, and maybe this will teach him some important lesson.
If us hardcore fFANSput too much emphasis on that "zero," then what can we ever expect from the casuals? Attitudes about losses have to start changing back to the old ways.

Asberry is still on my radar. Sort of.


----------



## beadybea

Some news on Taishan Dong - it seems that his contract with Golden Boy is up in November after which he will likely return to kickboxing.


----------



## beadybea

Bogdan Dinu's last fight - @Cableaddict if you've not seen it yet


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Bogdan Dinu's last fight - @Cableaddict if you've not seen it yet


THX !


----------



## beadybea

Junior Fa vs Junior Iakopo


----------



## beadybea

Ruslan Myrsatayev vs Nuhu Azuma


----------



## beadybea

Bogdan Dinu will face Adrian Granat on 18th March. That's a great fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box

I was just looking at the rankings, and holy shit, Christian Hammer upset Teper!? Anyone know if that was a legit decision or a robbery? Fury's win over him is looking phenomenal if Hammer pulled a real deal upset.

Anyone have any information about that Chinese dude that looks a bit like Andy Ruiz Jr., Jun Long Zhang? I remember hearing about him on ESB that he was knocking everyone out. Just checked his BoxRec page, and he stopped Dos Santos faster than Kudryashov.

I also have to wonder if Zimnoch would be rematching Mike Mollo at any point.


----------



## Kurushi

Does anyone know much about undefeated Americans Washington and Miller?


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> I was just looking at the rankings, and holy shit, Christian Hammer upset Teper!? Anyone know if that was a legit decision or a robbery? Fury's win over him is looking phenomenal if Hammer pulled a real deal upset.
> 
> Anyone have any information about that Chinese dude that looks a bit like Andy Ruiz Jr., Jun Long Zhang? I remember hearing about him on ESB that he was knocking everyone out. Just checked his BoxRec page, and he stopped Dos Santos faster than Kudryashov.
> 
> I also have to wonder if Zimnoch would be rematching Mike Mollo at any point.


OK I watched the Hammer vs Teper fight and it was a legitimate win, Teper was awful and it was a reasonably close fight which although Hammer deserved it didn't really raise my opinion of him massively.

Jun Long Zhang is a strange one, he does seem to be knocking guys out in great fashion, most recently George Arias who has gone the distance with Takam, Pulev, H Fury recently but I have to say that I'm not blown away with what I've seen from him (I have not seen the Arias fight unfortunatley). There has been some suggestion that his bouts in China may be subject to some sort of shenanigans (which have thoroughly been denied and there is no real evidence of). He's ranked 15 by the WBA so perhaps we'll see him in a more testing fight soon.


----------



## beadybea

Here's my top 25 prospects (in order of career progression)

1 Hughie Fury
2 Jarrell Miller
3 Adrian Granat
4 LaRon Mitchell
5 Jun Long Zhang
6 Oscar Rivas
7 Izuagbe Ugonoh
8 Trevor Bryan
9 Bogdan Dinu
10 Sergey Kuzmin
11 Otto Wallin
12 Trey Lippe
13 Cassius Chaney
14 Zhilei Zhang
15 Tom Schwarz
16 Junior Fa
17 Oleksandr Teslenko
18 Rostislav Plechko
19 Tyrone Spong
20 Nathan Gorman
21 Darmani Rock
22 George Arias
23 Con Sheehan
24 Ruslan Myrsatayev
25 Andrey Afonin


----------



## Vano-irons

beadybea said:


> Nick Asberry was surprisingly knocked out by Malcolm Tann on Saturday.
> 
> A couple more prospects picked up wins this weekend. I've not seen either of them yet.
> 
> *Conrad Lam (this guy is HUGE)*
> Jose Medina


Boxrec have him listed as 6ft4 and 370lbs! Fat fuck


----------



## beadybea

Vano-irons said:


> Boxrec have him listed as 6ft4 and 370lbs! Fat fuck


----------



## Mexi-Box

370 lbs., and the guy can move like that!? Guy has a gigantic frame to be able to carry all that weight that well.


----------



## Cableaddict

Vano-irons said:


> Boxrec have him listed as 6ft4 and 370lbs! Fat fuck


If he ever wins a belt, he probably won't be able to wear it. :lol:


----------



## beadybea

Russian prospect Vladimir Tereshkin fought for the first time since April 2016 yesterday


----------



## joe33

Wtf lol


----------



## Stephen H\sson

congchungnhanh said:


> *Công ty Dịch thuật Master Service chuyên nghiệp trong lĩnh vực dịch tài liệu tiếng Anh về báo cáo kiểm toán sang tiếng Việt và ngược lại, Dịch tiếng Anh chất lượng, Dịch công chứng tiếng Anh Quận Phú Nhuận.*
> 
> Theo khảo sát từ phòng marketing công ty Master Service, dịch thuật tiếng Anh đang luôn là từ khóa có lượt tìm kiếm nhiều nhất trên Google Search. Thường kỳ hằng tuần chúng tôi hoàn thành được trên 14 dự án dịch tiếng Anh với hơn 600 trang tài liệu được xử lý.
> 
> *Các chuyên ngành của chúng tôi bao gồm:*
> 
> Dịch tài liệu kinh tế tiếng Anh (hợp đồng kinh tế, điều lệ công ty)
> Dịch báo cáo tài chính tiếng Anh (báo cáo kiểm toán, bảng cân đối kế toán, hồ sơ thuế, báo cáo thường niên)
> Dịch tài liệu xây dựng tiếng Anh (hồ sơ mời thầu, hồ sơ dự thầu)
> Dịch game tiếng Anh (game online, game mobile, game tablet)
> Dịch hợp đồng tiếng Anh (giản thể, phồn thể)
> Dịch tài liệu dầu khí tiếng Anh (xây dựng giàn khoan, hệ thống lọc dầu)
> Dịch phim tiếng Anh (phim truyền hình, phim lẻ, phim bộ, clip ca nhạc)
> Dịch tài liệu y dược tiếng Anh (báo cáo nghiên cứu lâm sàng, bài báo y dược, Hướng dẫn dùng thuốc, giới thiệu sản phẩm thuốc)
> Dịch tài liệu kỹ thuật tiếng Anh (chỉ dẫn cài đặt, chỉ dẫn kỹ thuật, MSDS và Data Sheets, Hướng dẫn bảo trì và khắc phục sự cố, Nhãn sản phẩm, Sổ tay Hướng dẫn vận hành, chỉ dẫn an toàn)
> Dịch văn bản luật tiếng Anh
> Dịch tài liệu marketing/PR tiếng Anh
> *Master Service đã đăng ký chứng nhận Nội dung Bản dịch Chính xác với các Sở Tư pháp tại Việt Nam và tài liệu của quý khách sau khi được Master dịch công chứng tiếng Anh sẽ có giá trị toàn quốc và đủ hiệu lực dùng tại nước ngoài.*
> 
> *Danh sách tài liệu có thể dịch công chứng tiếng Anh:*
> 
> Hộ khẩu, Chứng minh thư, Giấy phép tài xế, Giấy đăng ký sở hữu xe
> Giấy khai sinh, Đăng ký kết hôn, Giấy chứng tử, Chứng nhận độc thân
> Bằng tiểu học, Bằng trung học, Bằng đại học, Bằng cao đẳng, Bằng trung cấp chuyên nghiệp, Bằng nghề, Bảng điểm, Học bạ, chứng thực khóa học, Chứng nhận tốt nghiệp
> Sổ ngân hàng, Sổ đỏ, Sổ hồng, Quyền sử dụng đất, Sổ tài khoản ngân hàng,
> Chứng nhận đăng ký kinh doanh, hợp đồng lao động, Xác nhận lương,
> Hồ sơ xin visa du lịch, hồ sơ xin du học, hồ sơ xin định cư
> Báo cáo kiểm toán, báo cáo tài chính, Bảng cân đối kế toán, Hóa đơn / Phiếu thu chi
> Hợp đồng kinh tế, Brochure, Profile công ty, Tài liệu đấu thầu, Tài liệu kỹ thuật
> Nhờ liên tiếp cập nhật xu thế và phần mềm hỗ trợ dịch thuật tối tân, Chúng tôi luôn tự hào vì sở hữu 4 thế mạnh:
> 
> Đội ngũ dịch thuật tiếng Anh kinh nghiệm,
> Quy trình kiểm soát chất lượng dịch thuật nghiêm ngặt,
> Hoàn thành đúng thời hạn,
> Giá dịch thuật tốt nhất.
> *Với kinh nghiệm hoạt động 8 năm trong ngành dịch thuật, chúng tôi bảo đảm quý khách hàng sẽ nhận được bản dịch xác thực, nội dung bám sát bản gốc, câu từ không gây nhầm lẫn và toàn bộ quy trình được thực hành với thời gian hoàn thành nhanh nhất.
> 
> Dịch thuật Master Service - Văn phòng đại diện tại Việt Nam
> ĐT: (+84) 6678 3414 - (+84) 6678 3015 - Hotline: (+84) 934 453 303
> Website: www.dichthuatmaster.com
> E-mail: [email protected]*


Why have you put this up here what is it about


----------



## beadybea

Nigerian Onoriode Ehwarieme beat Argentinian journeyman Emilio Ezequiel Zarate yesterday by 3rd round KO. Here's his previous fight against Walter Ramon Alvarez


----------



## beadybea

Ehwarieme vs Zarate


----------



## beadybea

Kyotaro Fujimoto Vs Willie Nasio


----------



## TheMaster

This weekend.

Zhilei Zhang Vs Peter Graham - WBO Asia Pacific heavyweight title


----------



## Mexi-Box

TheMaster said:


> This weekend.
> 
> Zhilei Zhang Vs Peter Graham - WBO Asia Pacific heavyweight title


He's being brought up slow. I haven't seen him since his debut. I've read he's been looking pretty average, though. He should probably fight someone on the level of Joey Dawjeko this year or something.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> He's being brought up slow. I haven't seen him since his debut. I've read he's been looking pretty average, though. He should probably fight someone on the level of Joey Dawjeko this year or something.


He was looking ok until the Juan Goode fight where he came close to losing. Since then his opposition has been stepped down a little.


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> He was looking ok until the Juan Goode fight where he came close to losing. Since then his opposition has been stepped down a little.


Eh, he didn't look dreadful, but it's good that they haven't put him in with someone like Joey Dawjeko yet. Guy really does need to be brought up slow, and it's great his management is moving him that way.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> Eh, he didn't look dreadful, but it's good that they haven't put him in with someone like Joey Dawjeko yet. Guy really does need to be brought up slow, and it's great his management is moving him that way.


They've gone a little bit too slow recently in my opinion. Here's his last fight, it's almost as farcical as his debut I can't see what he will learn and improve on facing this standard of opposition.






That said, although I haven't seen Peter Graham that I remember, I notice he has a win over Julius Long so he must be fairly capable so it looks like a step in the right direction. I like Zhang and think he has potential to be a top 20-30 heavyweight who can make some interesting fights. I'd really like him to face Zhang Jun Long this year.


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> They've gone a little bit too slow recently in my opinion. Here's his last fight, it's almost as farcical as his debut I can't see what he will learn and improve on facing this standard of opposition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, although I haven't seen Peter Graham that I remember, I notice he has a win over Julius Long so he must be fairly capable so it looks like a step in the right direction. I like Zhang and think he has potential to be a top 20-30 heavyweight who can make some interesting fights. I'd really like him to face Zhang Jun Long this year.


Not really going slow there, just putting on a fucking circus. Yeah, I remember his debut. Zhang hits the guy on the shoulder and the dude acts like he got hit by a truck. For sure, if that's the extent of the fights his promoter is putting on, it's going to only hurt him, not help him grow as a fighter.

I mean more like fighting dudes on the level of Konstantin Airich at the very least not these obvious jobbers.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> They've gone a little bit too slow recently in my opinion. Here's his last fight, it's almost as farcical as his debut I can't see what he will learn and improve on facing this standard of opposition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, although I haven't seen Peter Graham that I remember, I notice he has a win over Julius Long so he must be fairly capable so it looks like a step in the right direction. I like Zhang and think he has potential to be a top 20-30 heavyweight who can make some interesting fights. I'd really like him to face Zhang Jun Long this year.


Just looking at that referee's FACE, I can't take this fight seriously.

Who's next for Zhang, Martin Stensky?


----------



## beadybea

German prospect Michael Wallisch has signed with Saureland so hopefully we'll see him in action again soon.


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> German prospect Michael Wallisch has signed with Saureland so hopefully we'll see him in action again soon.


Agit Kabayel fighting soon too. Just saw on BoxRec.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> Agit Kabayel fighting soon too. Just saw on BoxRec.


Yes Kabayel was down to fight Wach but he got injured and will now face Belgian Herve Hubeaux. A bit of a shame for Kabayel as Wach is still a 'name' and is there for the taking. I'm yet to see Hubeaux to be honest so can't comment on him (job for the weekend I think).

As for Kabayel I'm still sceptical of his ability despite his win over Lewandowski but he's still only 24 and again I have to admit that I've not paid real attention to him before.


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> Yes Kabayel was down to fight Wach but he got injured and will now face Belgian Herve Hubeaux. A bit of a shame for Kabayel as Wach is still a 'name' and is there for the taking. I'm yet to see Hubeaux to be honest so can't comment on him (job for the weekend I think).
> 
> As for Kabayel I'm still sceptical of his ability despite his win over Lewandowski but he's still only 24 and again I have to admit that I've not paid real attention to him before.


Sucks, would've been a good fight. Hey, what do you think about Oner's guy, Mohamed Al Zein. I got him on my BoxRec watch list.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> Sucks, would've been a good fight. Hey, what do you think about Oner's guy, Mohamed Al Zein. I got him on my BoxRec watch list.


Not seen him either to be honest. I'd been told that Christian Lewandowski and Tom Schwarz were the ones one to watch from the German crop of young heavyweights and had checked out all of their fights to the detriment of the likes of Al Zein, Gashi, Wallisch, Kabayel, Soltby, Sahin, Kiy, Korte, Och and whoever else they've got.

I'm up to date with Wallisch now (who I'm not overly impressed by) and watched what I could of Soltby (who did impress me) when Frank Warren recently signed him but I've still not seen enough of any of the others to have much of an opinion of them. I don't follow the ams much either but have been told that Kadiru is worth keeping an eye on.

Korte fights on 10th Feb but I'm not sure if it'll be televised and I'll certainly be tuning in to Kabayel vs Herbeaux. If there are any experts on the German HW scene I'd like to hear their thoughts.


----------



## beadybea




----------



## beadybea

Jun Long Zhang's most recent fight (it's only a news report with a clip unfortunately). The most recent report on him is that he has now got a passport and a fight in Japan with Koyataro Fujimoto is a possibility next.

Also note his ring entrance face mask.


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> Jun Long Zhang's most recent fight (it's only a news report with a clip unfortunately). The most recent report on him is that he has now got a passport and a fight in Japan with Koyataro Fujimoto is a possibility next.
> 
> Also note his ring entrance face mask.


It's hard to find footage on this guy? I've seen only this footage and another news footage from him. Seems like his power *might* be legit? It's hard to tell from only two footages, though. I'm a bit skeptical because they are pulling some fishy shit with his countryman, Zheli Zhang.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> It's hard to find footage on this guy? I've seen only this footage and another news footage from him. Seems like his power *might* be legit? It's hard to tell from only two footages, though. I'm a bit skeptical because they are pulling some fishy shit with his countryman, Zheli Zhang.


Well there's a lot of mystery surrounding this guy. His fights aren't televised generally yet we do get news clips from them. He's probably the biggest wildcard in the division at the moment in my opinion. Here's an interesting article on him.

http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/wba-accuse-zhang-junlong-of-being-a-fraud

As for footage there are a few fights out there.


----------



## beadybea

Sergey Kuzmin vs Vaclav Pejsar


----------



## beadybea

Lots of heavyweight prospects in action this weekend:

Oleksandr Teslenko vs Bernardo Marquez
Robert Alfonso vs Keith Thompson
Izu Ugonoh vs Dominic Breazeale
Junior Fa vs Keith Barr
Dave Allen vs Lukasz Rusiewicz

Plus a number of prospects I've not seen fight before (if anyone has any input on these guys I would appreciate it)

Demetrius Banks
Marcus Carter
Craig Lewis
Alexis Santos
Patrick Ferguson
Bradley Hamil
Rudolf Jozic
Pezhman Seifkhani


----------



## beadybea

Con Sheehan vs Farenc Zsalek


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> Sergey Kuzmin vs Vaclav Pejsar


Damn, Kuzmin was hurting the poor dude through his guard. Kuzmin looks strong as hell.


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> Lots of heavyweight prospects in action this weekend:
> 
> Oleksandr Teslenko vs Bernardo Marquez
> Robert Alfonso vs Keith Thompson
> Izu Ugonoh vs Dominic Breazeale
> Junior Fa vs Keith Barr
> Dave Allen vs Lukasz Rusiewicz
> 
> Plus a number of prospects I've not seen fight before (if anyone has any input on these guys I would appreciate it)
> 
> Demetrius Banks
> Marcus Carter
> Craig Lewis
> Alexis Santos
> Patrick Ferguson
> Bradley Hamil
> Rudolf Jozic
> Pezhman Seifkhani


Ugonoh got his shit pushed in by Breazeale :lol:.

Alexis Santos looks fucking tiny for the division.


----------



## beadybea

Krzysztof Kosela (now 10-0) vs Sedrak Agagulyan


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Lots of heavyweight prospects in action this weekend:
> 
> Oleksandr Teslenko vs Bernardo Marquez
> Robert Alfonso vs Keith Thompson
> Izu Ugonoh vs Dominic Breazeale
> *Junior Fa vs Keith Barr*
> Dave Allen vs Lukasz Rusiewicz
> 
> Plus a number of prospects I've not seen fight before (if anyone has any input on these guys I would appreciate it)
> 
> Demetrius Banks
> Marcus Carter
> Craig Lewis
> Alexis Santos
> Patrick Ferguson
> Bradley Hamil
> Rudolf Jozic
> Pezhman Seifkhani


A surprisingly good home-video of Fa - Barr:






Fa looks to have pretty good fundamentals, but I can't say that I'm really knocked out by him. ( :sad5 )

He's big & strong, he has a long reach, he has good balance, but he's painfully one-dimensional. He also let Barr tag him an awful lot.


----------



## Cableaddict

Mexi-Box said:


> Ugonoh got his shit pushed in by Breazeale :lol:. .


Nah, he gave as good as he got. 
Sadly, the questions about his defense have been answered. :vom

Ugonoh still has plenty of time, and is an incredible physical specimen. I think if he can somehow get away from Kevin Barry, who is looking more & more like a limited trainer, (at best) Ugonoh could still be a serious force in the division.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Nah, he gave as good as he got.
> Sadly, the questions about his defense have been answered. :vom
> 
> Ugonoh still has plenty of time, and is an incredible physical specimen. I think if he can somehow get away from Kevin Barry, who is looking more & more like a limited trainer, (at best) Ugonoh could still be a serious force in the division.


Agree, I think Ugonoh still has a role to play in the division. He looked like the better guy in there initially but went looking for the knockout and ended up in a brawl. In my opinion that's due to the poor quality opposition he's been fed, he's not learned how to box to a decision or pace himself, his defence and head movement also were severely lacking but I think those things can be worked on. There were big positives for him in that fight, his jab and combination punching were great and his power held up to the step up in level. I do think he lacks the size to crack the elite of the division though, seeing him dwarfed by Breazeale was quite a shock to me.

As for Fa I like what I've seen thus far (haven't watched the one above just yet) but he needs to start stepping up the opposition gradually. He's out again in New Zealand next weekend.

Next weekend we have Adrian Granat vs Dimitrenko - I don't expect him to struggle at all there and it'll set off alarm bells if he does. Darmani Rock is also in action, we'll be lucky to get footage of that one though.

A few more prospects in action next weekend:

Jermaine Franklin
Sergiej Werwejko
Umat Camkiren
Ali Eren Demerezen
Patrick Ferguson
Tshibuabua Kalonga
Niall Kennedy
Jay MacFarlane
Erzen Rustemi


----------



## Mexi-Box

@beadybea what happened to Dinu/Granat?


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> @beadybea what happened to Dinu/Granat?


From what I can gather Dinu just didn't sign the contract and chose to fight Raphael Tronche in Macau for some minor WBO strap (who pulled out the week of that fight with a bicep injury). None of that is 100% official info though so I could be wrong with that. I've heard nothing about Dinu since, disappointment again with him.


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> From what I can gather Dinu just didn't sign the contract and chose to fight Raphael Tronche in Macau for some minor WBO strap (who pulled out the week of that fight with a bicep injury). None of that is 100% official info though so I could be wrong with that. I've heard nothing about Dinu since, disappointment again with him.


Man, people talk about best vs. best being rare. Prospect vs. prospect is almost just as rare. That really sucks, though. Would've really separated some of these prospects up a bit.

Still, Granat/Dimitrenko isn't that bad.


----------



## Cableaddict

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, people talk about best vs. best being rare. Prospect vs. prospect is almost just as rare. That really sucks, though. Would've really separated some of these prospects up a bit. .


You said it. It could have been a breakout fight for DInu, especially. Instead, he just gets older....


----------



## Mexi-Box

Damn, I just saw that Ziminoch avenged his loss to Mike Mollo. I guess that puts Zimnoch back to where he left off.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> As for Fa I like what I've seen thus far (haven't watched the one above just yet) but he needs to start stepping up the opposition gradually. He's out again in New Zealand next weekend.


I just read that Junior Fa signed with Lou DiBella this year, and will be fighting at least 3X in 2017.

http://www.newshub.co.nz/home/sport...-young-career-on-deontay-wilder-undercard.htm

That's great news, for the still-promising 27 year old.

Also, though he's from New Zealand, Fa is (thankfully) NOT trained by Kevin Barry. He's trained by some guy named Mike Schofield. I know little about Schofield, but I like what he says in the above article.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, I just saw that Ziminoch avenged his loss to Mike Mollo. I guess that puts Zimnoch back to where he left off.


Pretty good fight too. I said elsewhere that Zimnoch would be an ideal opponent for Ugonoh or for Tyson Fury's potential return.


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> Pretty good fight too. I said elsewhere that Zimnoch would be an ideal opponent for Ugonoh or for Tyson Fury's potential return.


For sure, he's a hot commodity now that he avenged his sole loss. I don't expect him to beat any top level guy, but I think it's great that he avenged his loss. Mollo gave Szpilka hell too.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> I just read that Junior Fa signed with Lou DiBella this year, and will be fighting at least 3X in 2017.
> 
> http://www.newshub.co.nz/home/sport...-young-career-on-deontay-wilder-undercard.htm
> 
> That's great news, for the still-promising 27 year old.
> 
> Also, though he's from New Zealand, Fa is (thankfully) NOT trained by Kevin Barry. He's trained by some guy named Mike Schofield. I know little about Schofield, but I like what he says in the above article.


Yeah, I was surprised his fight wasn't televised for that reason. Maybe he'll be a little more cautious with Fa after seeing Ugonoh beaten in his first fight since he signed him. It's frustrating when Fa &a Alfonso are on a televised card and you have to rely on someone filming it on their mobile.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> For sure, he's a hot commodity now that he avenged his sole loss. I don't expect him to beat any top level guy, but I think it's great that he avenged his loss. Mollo gave Szpilka hell too.


Mollo seems like a pretty tough guy, I presume he has Polish roots so I'd expect the likes of Mazurek or Kownacki to face him at some point.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Whatever happened to Oscar Rivas? He was a hot commodity for a while, and if I remember, he was scheduled to have a big fight but it was canceled due to him failing the eye-test (IIRC). This might've been another fighter altogether I'm thinking of.

Anyways, I wonder when they'll match him up with someone.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> Whatever happened to Oscar Rivas? He was a hot commodity for a while, and if I remember, he was scheduled to have a big fight but it was canceled due to him failing the eye-test (IIRC). This might've been another fighter altogether I'm thinking of.
> 
> Anyways, I wonder when they'll match him up with someone.


He's been set to face both Washington & Mansour in the US but failed an eye exam for both those fights. He has fought in Canada since then but it's gone quiet. I'm not sure if the eye thing is repairable and he's pursuing that or whether he intends to fight outside of the US (or more specifically California where the medical tests are tougher, or so I'm told).


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> He's been set to face both Washington & Mansour in the US but failed an eye exam for both those fights. He has fought in Canada since then but it's gone quiet. I'm not sure if the eye thing is repairable and he's pursuing that or whether he intends to fight outside of the US (or more specifically California where the medical tests are tougher, or so I'm told).


Oh wow, I didn't know it happened twice. That sucks for Rivas.


----------



## beadybea

If I had to pick who the next guy to break into the top 20 or so is right now I'd go for Granat or Kuzmin. I have slight reservations with both but they are progressing well and are fairly active.


----------



## beadybea

Also a few debuts to look out for:

Daniel Dubois
Hasim Rahman Jr
Louis Robinson
Tony Yoka


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> If I had to pick who the next guy to break into the top 20 or so is right now I'd go for Granat or Kuzmin. I have slight reservations with both but they are progressing well and are fairly active.


I think you might need to add Kaybal too. Already defeated 2 prospects with winning records in Hubeaux and Lewandowski. He's a fighter to keep an eye on for sure.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> I think you might need to add Kaybal too. Already defeated 2 prospects with winning records in Hubeaux and Lewandowski. He's a fighter to keep an eye on for sure.


You're right, Kabayel has had two of the best wins of all the prospects lately. Honestly I don't think he's anything special but hope I'm wrong there. I've certainly got my eye out for him (I've managed to catch his recent fights on MDR). The winner of Wach vs Teper or Hammer would be an ideal next step for him. I think he's sparred with Fury in the past.


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> You're right, Kabayel has had two of the best wins of all the prospects lately. Honestly I don't think he's anything special but hope I'm wrong there. I've certainly got my eye out for him (I've managed to catch his recent fights on MDR). The winner of Wach vs Teper or Hammer would be an ideal next step for him. I think he's sparred with Fury in the past.


He's a very young fighter at 24. IIRC, he started as a kickboxer or something? Anyways, I think they're doing a terrific job bringing him up. I can see him breaking into the top 20 by beating someone like Wach. And speaking of Wach, I had no idea he was fighting Teper in like 3 days!? A bit of a 50-50 in my opinion.


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> If I had to pick who the next guy to break into the top 20 or so is right now I'd go for Granat or Kuzmin. I have slight reservations with both but they are progressing well and are fairly active.


Not anymore. Granat just got KTFO by Dimitrenko!


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> Not anymore. Granat just got KTFO by Dimitrenko!


Wow! That is quite a shock... shows how much I know! I honestly saw that as a fairly routine win for Granat, I didn't think Dimitrenko had anything left, I've not seen the fight though (been watching Teper vs Wach). It's been quite a weekend for prospects coming unstuck - I also saw Sergiej Werwejko get stopped by Nascimento yesterday.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Not anymore. Granat just got KTFO by Dimitrenko!


----------



## beadybea

Sergiej Werwejko vs Luiz Nascimento


----------



## beadybea

Erzen Rrustemi vs Ricardo Humberto Ramirez


----------



## beadybea

Umut Camkiran vs Zoltan Csala


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> Sergiej Werwejko vs Luiz Nascimento


Damn, Werwejko got fucked up. Nascimento's looping punches. By the way, it looks like Rudenko is getting on track for a big fight with these wins that are adding up. He beat Nascimento and Mike Mollo near their upsets.


----------



## beadybea

Ali Eren Demirezen vs Oleksandr Pavliuk


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> Ali Eren Demirezen vs Oleksandr Pavliuk


DOn't know either of these guys. You ever catch Mohammed Al Zein? He hasn't fought this year with nothing scheduled. I have to wonder what's up with him.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> DOn't know either of these guys. You ever catch Mohammed Al Zein? He hasn't fought this year with nothing scheduled. I have to wonder what's up with him.


I'm not up to speed with Al Zein sorry, out of the German prospects I've only really spent time watching Wallisch, Kabayel, Schwarz, Soltby, Frank & the Lewandowski Bros. There is one of his fights at least on YouTube so I'll try to catch it this weekend. Do you rate him?


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> I'm not up to speed with Al Zein sorry, out of the German prospects I've only really spent time watching Wallisch, Kabayel, Schwarz, Soltby, Frank & the Lewandowski Bros. There is one of his fights at least on YouTube so I'll try to catch it this weekend. Do you rate him?


Very hard to tell. He has fast, heavy hands, but his opponents have been worthless. Short, stocky build, though. Lots of question marks, but he's been pummeling his opponents. :conf

A bit of an exciting fighter, which I always like even if they aren't going to become ATGs or anything. I also liked Tervel Pulev.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> Very hard to tell. He has fast, heavy hands, but his opponents have been worthless. Short, stocky build, though. Lots of question marks, but he's been pummeling his opponents. :conf
> 
> A bit of an exciting fighter, which I always like even if they aren't going to become ATGs or anything. I also liked Tervel Pulev.


Yeah it's pretty difficult to tell, lots of prospects are like that but I enjoy watching their progression even if they turn out to be not so great in the end. I forgot about Tervel Pulev - is he going to stay at cruiser do you know? I missed his debut so I'll catch up on that one as well at the weekend. Presumably he'll be on the Pulev vs Johnson undercard as well.

Not much heavyweight action this weekend, and nothing televised as far as I can see. There are some prospects fighting who are on my radar:

Nigel Dawson
Gary Cornish (he'll face Sexton soon which should reaveal his level)
Demsey McKean
Mohamed Soltby
Mike Balogun
Anton Dryuchin
Eric Hempstead

I've only seen Soltby & Cornish before and don't know much about any of the others.


----------



## beadybea

Nick Webb vs Andre Bunga


----------



## beadybea

Anton Dryuchin vs Yaroslav Ryakhovsky


----------



## beadybea

Mohamed Soltby vs Farenc Zsalek


----------



## beadybea

Nathan Gorman vs Dominic Akinlade


----------



## beadybea

Hussein Muhamed vs Maksym Pedyura


----------



## beadybea

Jun Long Zhang vs Saul Farah


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Daniel Dubois makes his debut this weekend. Seen a couple amateur fights and he looks decent but still raw as you wohld expect for a teenager. Nice jab and solid skills in comparison to other big men early in their careers. You can tell he started boxing young. 

Frank Warren is really putting his weight behind this kid so they must see something in him

Looking forward to it. His opponent isnt bad either for a debut


----------



## beadybea

Thomas Crewz said:


> Daniel Dubois makes his debut this weekend. Seen a couple amateur fights and he looks decent but still raw as you wohld expect for a teenager. Nice jab and solid skills in comparison to other big men early in their careers. You can tell he started boxing young.
> 
> Frank Warren is really putting his weight behind this kid so they must see something in him
> 
> Looking forward to it. His opponent isnt bad either for a debut


I've not seen him yet, really looking forward to watching him in action. I'm also hoping that Hasim Rahman Jr's debut will be televised (it's on the Bivol vs Clarkson undercard, I had read that Sergey Kuzmin would be on this show too but that doesn't seem to have come to fruition) - I've not seen him in action either though. Tony Yoka's pro debut is June 2nd (or so I've read) as well so there's a few interesting additions to the division over the next couple of months.

Other prospects in action over the next few weeks:

Andrey Afonin - 5th April
Simon Kean - 6th April
Pierre Madsen - 7th April
Cassius Chaney - 15th April
Dave Allen - 22nd April
Tom Schwarz - 22nd April
Sean Turner - 22nd April
Otto Wallin - 22nd April
Bogdan Dinu - 6th May


----------



## Cableaddict

Thomas Crewz said:


> Daniel Dubois makes his debut this weekend. Seen a couple amateur fights and he looks decent but still raw as you wohld expect for a teenager. Nice jab and solid skills in comparison to other big men early in their careers. You can tell he started boxing young.
> 
> Frank Warren is really putting his weight behind this kid so they must see something in him
> 
> Looking forward to it. His opponent isnt bad either for a debut


THX.

Checking this guy out now. He fights a lot like AJ, but with better footwork, and a MUCH better jab. (Shades of Lary Holmes.) Same holes in his defense, too. Not super-fast hands, but apparently thudding power.

He doesn't throw his right hand as straight as AJ, though, which costs a little power, but the advantage is that such a punch is harder to block. (AJ has yet to face an elite defensive fighter. Heck, even a GOOD defensive fighter. -Though he's about to.)

Serious potential, indeed.


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> I've not seen him yet, really looking forward to watching him in action. I'm also hoping that Hasim Rahman Jr's debut will be televised (it's on the Bivol vs Clarkson undercard, I had read that Sergey Kuzmin would be on this show too but that doesn't seem to have come to fruition) - I've not seen him in action either though. Tony Yoka's pro debut is June 2nd (or so I've read) as well so there's a few interesting additions to the division over the next couple of months.
> 
> Other prospects in action over the next few weeks:
> 
> Andrey Afonin - 5th April
> Simon Kean - 6th April
> Pierre Madsen - 7th April
> Cassius Chaney - 15th April
> Dave Allen - 22nd April
> Tom Schwarz - 22nd April
> Sean Turner - 22nd April
> Otto Wallin - 22nd April
> Bogdan Dinu - 6th May


Cassius Chaney is that former football or basketball player?


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> Cassius Chaney is that former football or basketball player?


Basketball. You often hear good things from other fighters about him in sparring - he was with team Fury for the Klitchsko camp and Wlad also wanted him in his camp for the rematch. I think he's been a little bit frustrated with his own performances in the ring so far but rate him as a good prospect. He has Juan Goode next (the guy who gave Zhilei Zhang all he could handle) so that should be a pretty good test for him.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Basketball. You often hear good things from other fighters about him in sparring - he was with team Fury for the Klitchsko camp and Wlad also wanted him in his camp for the rematch. I think he's been a little bit frustrated with his own performances in the ring so far but rate him as a good prospect. He has Juan Goode next (the guy who gave Zhilei Zhang all he could handle) so that should be a pretty good test for him.


Has there ever been a pro athlete "convert," that became a top 5 or elite boxer? I can't quite think of one.

Breazeale is about the best I can come up with, and he's maybe a legit top-10. A better fighter than many give him credit for, but certainly far from elite.

Interesting question.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Other prospects in action over the next few weeks:
> 
> Bogdan Dinu - 6th May


Where did you see this? I can't even find this fight listed. Dinu is my favorite "unheard of" HW, but his team have done a godawful job with his career. He might as well be signed to Rigo's manager. (Heck, that would be a huge move forward.)

This bout isn't on any of the 3 major cards that day, so what then, some high school gymnasium in Romania again?

Sheesh. The guy can't catch a break.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Where did you see this? I can't even find this fight listed. Dinu is my favorite "unheard of" HW, but his team have done a godawful job with his career. He might as well be signed to Rigo's manager. (Heck, that would be a huge move forward.)
> 
> This bout isn't on any of the 3 major cards that day, so what then, some high school gymnasium in Romania again?
> 
> Sheesh. The guy can't catch a break.


Both he & Cezar Toni are set to be on a undercard of a Flavius Biea fight, but as ever with Dinu we'll see. There's a short interview here, unfortunately I can't speak Romanian and don't know anybody who does so that's as much as I can tell you.

http://www.tvbuzau.ro/dinu-boxeaza-...greul-buzoian-are-meci-pe-6-mai-la-timisoara/


----------



## beadybea

Andrey Afonin vs Tornike Puritchamiashvili


----------



## Football Bat

More than a prospect, a champion on the rise. I think AJ is the next big thing. I think within two years he fights Wilder and knocks him out. Wlad will lose this upcoming fight(by KO) and retire.


----------



## beadybea

Daniel Dubois vs Marcus Kelly


----------



## beadybea

Ruslan Shamalov vs Oleksandr Nesterenko


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> Ruslan Shamalov vs Oleksandr Nesterenko


Damn, that Shamalov guys looks like he hits hard.


----------



## Cableaddict

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, that Shamalov guys looks like he hits hard.


Hard to say. He was literally in the ring with "A heavy bag with legs."


----------



## beadybea

Daniel Dubois vs Blaise Mendouo


----------



## Thomas Crewz

beadybea said:


> Daniel Dubois vs Blaise Mendouo


Thought he looked a bit tight and over eager first round, but second much better.

David Howe (who he was supposed to fight on debut) just got a win so hopefully they can make that next before moving on


----------



## beadybea

Tom Schwarz vs Adnan Redzovic


----------



## beadybea

Tyrell Wright vs Daniel Pasciolla


----------



## beadybea

Fabio Maldonado vs Clayton Lyra - I thought this was worth posting on, he's 37 and 25-0 (24 KOs) all against unknown opposition.


----------



## beadybea

Bogdan Dinu has been sparring with Anthony Joshua for the Wlad fight. Still no opponent lined up for 6th May though. This should interest @Cableaddict


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Bogdan Dinu has been sparring with Anthony Joshua for the Wlad fight. Still no opponent lined up for 6th May though. This should interest @Cableaddict


It surely DOES!

Maybe now Hearn will take an interest in the guy.

Thanks, bro.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> It surely DOES!
> 
> Maybe now Hearn will take an interest in the guy.
> 
> Thanks, bro.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857856497694498817


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857856497694498817


Crap.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Crap.


Very disappointing indeed. A comedown from Tronche or Granat.


----------



## beadybea

Onoriode Ehwarieme vs Sebastian Ignacio Ceballos






George Arias vs Randy Easton






Kyotaro Fujimoto vs Herman Ene Purcell


----------



## Mexi-Box

Fujimoto that guy from K1 kickboxing or whatever @beadybea? Sounds familiar.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> Fujimoto that guy from K1 kickboxing or whatever @beadybea? Sounds familiar.


Sounds like you know more about him than I do - I don't really follow any other combat sports. Fujimoto hasn't really been on my radar for long, he was calling out Joseph Parker after the fight (it's a possibility because he holds a top 15 WBO ranking) and I read that a fight between him and Jun Long Zhang is in the pipeline which would be a great fight for me.


----------



## beadybea

Ali Eren Demirezen vs Milos Dovedan


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> Sounds like you know more about him than I do - I don't really follow any other combat sports. Fujimoto hasn't really been on my radar for long, he was calling out Joseph Parker after the fight (it's a possibility because he holds a top 15 WBO ranking) and I read that a fight between him and Jun Long Zhang is in the pipeline which would be a great fight for me.


He's the guy that beat that guy that fought GGG and Kirkland at MW and moved to HW (I forgot his name). I've only seen that fight of his, but nothing else. IIRC, he was a former kickboxer like Kaybal. Oh, after watching that fight, he needs a lot more build up. Possibly put him against Charr or Rossi. He's not ready for Parker, and he'd lose if he fought him from what I'm seeing here.


----------



## beadybea

Daniel Dubois vs Dave Howe


----------



## beadybea

Martin Rovcanin vs Nedeljko Cvorovic


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Martin Rovcanin vs Nedeljko Cvorovic


I like your contributions to this thread, but is this a joke? That fight was DIRE. One of the worst displays of boxing I have seen, and Rovcanin looked atrocious...literally didn't throw a jab, slapped with his punches, barely threw anything of note, shit footwork and according to Boxrec he was born in 1970, which means this August he turns 47. He turned pro in 2013 and on Saturday his win took him to a record of 5-0, because he didn't even fight in 2014 or 2016.

If this was a prospect then the sport would need to be dismantled.


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> I like your contributions to this thread, but is this a joke? That fight was DIRE. One of the worst displays of boxing I have seen, and Rovcanin looked atrocious...literally didn't throw a jab, slapped with his punches, barely threw anything of note, shit footwork and according to Boxrec he was born in 1970, which means this August he turns 47. He turned pro in 2013 and on Saturday his win took him to a record of 5-0, because he didn't even fight in 2014 or 2016.
> 
> If this was a prospect then the sport would need to be dismantled.


I've not watched this one yet to be honest as I'm at work. It looks like I have confused him with Miljan Rovcanin who fought on the same card and 18-0 (12) and 23 years old. I presume they are related but I've not seen him before. Apologies for making you watch a terrible fight for no reason, I will watch it later myself as punishment!


----------



## beadybea

Prospects of note in action soon:

Junior Fa vs Sam Hunter 25th May
Mike Balogun vs TBA 26th May
Zhilei Zhang vs Curtis Harper 26th May
Tyrone Spong vs Oswaldo Ortega 26th May
Evgeny Romanov vs Gogita Gorgiladze 27th May
Con Sheehan vs TBA 27th May
Tyrone Spong vs TBA 27th May
Nick Webb vs TBA 27th May
Willis Meehan vs Danny Rio 2nd June
Tony Yoka vs Travis Clarke 2nd June
Oscar Rivas vs TBA 3rd June
Krzysztof Kosela vs Evgeny Orlov 11th June
Simon Kean vs Marcelo Luiz Nascimento 17th June
Matteo Modugno vs TBA 17th June
Hasim Rahman Jr vs TBA 17th June & 14th July
Jai Opetaia vs Daniel Ammann 15th July


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> I've not watched this one yet to be honest as I'm at work. It looks like I have confused him with Miljan Rovcanin who fought on the same card and 18-0 (12) and 23 years old. I presume they are related but I've not seen him before. Apologies for making you watch a terrible fight for no reason, I will watch it later myself as punishment!


:lol: It was pretty horrible.


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> Prospects of note in action soon:
> 
> Junior Fa vs Sam Hunter 25th May
> Mike Balogun vs TBA 26th May
> Zhilei Zhang vs Curtis Harper 26th May
> Tyrone Spong vs Oswaldo Ortega 26th May
> Evgeny Romanov vs Gogita Gorgiladze 27th May
> Con Sheehan vs TBA 27th May
> Tyrone Spong vs TBA 27th May
> Nick Webb vs TBA 27th May
> Willis Meehan vs Danny Rio 2nd June
> Tony Yoka vs Travis Clarke 2nd June
> Oscar Rivas vs TBA 3rd June
> Krzysztof Kosela vs Evgeny Orlov 11th June
> Simon Kean vs Marcelo Luiz Nascimento 17th June
> Matteo Modugno vs TBA 17th June
> Hasim Rahman Jr vs TBA 17th June & 14th July
> Jai Opetaia vs Daniel Ammann 15th July


Hey, Oscar Rivas is back, but I think he's done. Guy keeps failing that eye test.

I just noticed that Zhang is fighting the dude that gave Arreola fits. IIRC, some had him beating Arreola in their fight too. Very good fight for Zhang.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> Hey, Oscar Rivas is back, but I think he's done. Guy keeps failing that eye test.
> 
> I just noticed that Zhang is fighting the dude that gave Arreola fits. IIRC, some had him beating Arreola in their fight too. Very good fight for Zhang.


Hopefully Rivas' recent inactivity has been due to getting this issue resolved, I can't find any information at all though. His failed eye tests have all been with California State Athletic Commission which I believe is stricter than elsewhere. I agree that he's done if he can't resolve the issue.


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> Hopefully Rivas' recent inactivity has been due to getting this issue resolved, I can't find any information at all though. His failed eye tests have all been with California State Athletic Commission which I believe is stricter than elsewhere. I agree that he's done if he can't resolve the issue.


Oh, you would think they'd fucking learn and fight somewhere else then?


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> I've not watched this one yet to be honest as I'm at work. It looks like I have confused him with Miljan Rovcanin who fought on the same card and 18-0 (12) and 23 years old. I presume they are related but I've not seen him before. Apologies for making you watch a terrible fight for no reason, I will watch it later myself as punishment!


No need for apologies mate, I just thought maybe it was a joke post or just you chucking in any heavy. I just googled Miljan Rovcanin and yeah that record makes a lot more sense for the thread. :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Daniel Dubois vs Dave Howe





beadybea said:


> Daniel Dubois vs Dave Howe


Man, I like what I see here! No real opposition yet, but I like that Dubois is very careful & controlled, even when his opponent is in trouble (watch his earlier fights, too.) He always keeps his balance, keeps his head protected, never goes for punches he's not in good position to throw... He looks like a HW version of Jermall Charlo.

Gonna' keep a close watch on this one.


----------



## Cableaddict

Junior Fa has a bout this Wed. Sadly, it's down in Kiwi-land. It's also against some cabby, and it may not even be televised. I thought things would start picking up once he signed with Lou DiBella.

Well, still ... Fa is one heckuva' promising prospect, despite his obvious flaws
If anyone finds a broadcast or stream, please post it here.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Junior Fa has a bout this Wed. Sadly, it's down in Kiwi-land. It's also against some cabby, and it may not even be televised. I thought things would start picking up once he signed with Lou DiBella.
> 
> Well, still ... Fa is one heckuva' promising prospect.
> If anyone finds a broadcast or stream, please post it here.


He normally puts his fights in his Facebook page afterwards, i don't know how to post remote them here.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> He normally puts his fights in his Facebook page afterwards, i don't know how to post remote them here.


Excellent.

Can you at least post a link, once it's up? (or contact him & tell him to use yoo-Tooob.)

I don't Facebook, myself. I also don't Tweeter, or Twat, or whatever dafuk kids do nowadays. :bart


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Can you at least post a link, once it's up? (or contact him & tell him to use yoo-Tooob.)
> 
> I don't Facebook, myself. I also don't Tweeter, or Twat, or whatever dafuk kids do nowadays. :bart


It doesn't let me link them, just takes me to the app, I can try telling him to use YT but not sure how much sway I have with him!


----------



## beadybea

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1116326655130156


----------



## beadybea

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1311109242270417


----------



## beadybea

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1295410980506910


----------



## beadybea

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1190669607647715


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1116326655130156


THX !

Man, the sound of those punches ......


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1311109242270417


This one shows how Fa, just like Dubois, is very smart / careful, even when he outclasses his opponent. That's a VERY good sign. Sadly, his offense is pretty basic and one-dimensional, and when really pressed, his defense isn't all that great. (I thought he took way too many clean shots from Keith Barr.) Still, nice balance, footwork, patience, and POWAH. He needs a really good trainer, like so many of these promising guys from down unda', but I'm hopeful.

Imagine 2 years from now, when Fa & Dubois meet in the ring? - SWEET THUNDA' !


----------



## Cableaddict

I can't believe no one has mentioned this kid yet:






More young thunda' from down unda'. Pretty questionable defense, though.


----------



## Cableaddict

And let's not overlook this former MMA champion. 8 (8) - 0 Tyrone Spong. (with the green gloves)

Look how he throws that short right counter while moving backwards. Perfect footwork & support:






Spong has a bout this Friday in Florida, against some can. Probably not televised, though.


----------



## beadybea

More prospects in action soon

George Arias vs Ruslan Shamalov - 3rd June
Andrey Afonin vs Vaclav Pejsar - 3rd June
Jermaine Franklin vs Danny Calhoun - 9th June


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned this kid yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More young thunda' from down unda'. Pretty questionable defense, though.


Thanks, a friend of mine (who knows much more than I do, especially about the ams) really raves about this guy, I've not seen any footage of his pro fights before and was unsure about which division he'd be in. The same guy rates Adam Kownacki at the moment who hasn't been spoken about much on here.

I like Spong too, he has a very aggressive style which is fun to watch and these guys who come from other combat sports tend to be very tough indeed.


----------



## beadybea

Zhang Zhilei vs Curtis Harper


----------



## Conall Cernach

Disappointing to see Con Sheehan pulled off tonight's Manchester card. Can't see how he's going to progress unless he fights on a more consistent basis.


----------



## beadybea

Conall Cernach said:


> Disappointing to see Con Sheehan pulled off tonight's Manchester card. Can't see how he's going to progress unless he fights on a more consistent basis.


I didn't know that, disappointing indeed. Hopefully he'll be out again soon, there was talk of him facing Sean Turner for the Irish title a while back.


----------



## beadybea

Junior Fa vs Hunter Sam


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> Zhang Zhilei vs Curtis Harper


Damn, very good win for Zhang. Harper gave Arreola fits.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Junior Fa vs Hunter Sam


Good man! thx.

==============

Update: What an ugly, boring fight! But it was good to see Fa keep his composure, vs that wild style of Sam's. 
Fa played it safe & didn't get reckless, going for a KO against an unorthodox opponent. - A very good sign.


----------



## Strike

Tony Yoka, the 2016 Olympic Gold Medal winner, made his debut against Travis Clark yesterday. Good opponent, on paper, for a debut, as Clarke was 12-0 with 8 KO wins, and while obviously most of those wins were over nobody of note, he beat Keith Barr who Junior Fa fought in February and who Breazeale fought in his 16th bout.


----------



## beadybea

Andrey Afonin v. Vaclav Pejsar


----------



## dyna

Strike said:


> Tony Yoka, the 2016 Olympic Gold Medal winner, made his debut against Travis Clark yesterday. Good opponent, on paper, for a debut, as Clarke was 12-0 with 8 KO wins, and while obviously most of those wins were over nobody of note, he beat Keith Barr who Junior Fa fought in February and who Breazeale fought in his 16th bout.


6'7 240 pounds

Nice, finally a new debut who is at a normal weight.


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> Andrey Afonin v. Vaclav Pejsar


Afonin isn't bad, but he looks a bit undersized.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> Afonin isn't bad, but he looks a bit undersized.


Agreed. He reminds me of Povetkin a little.


----------



## beadybea

Prospects in action soon;

Daniel Dubois vs Julian Fernandez 8th July (may be a change of opponent here)
Agron Smakici vs Abdulnaser Delalic 15th July
Umut Camkiran vs Juan Pedro Guglielmetti 15th July
Adam Kownacki vs Artur Szpilka 15th July (big test for Kownacki)
Justin Jones vs Carlos Sandoval 18th July
Charles Martin vs Michael Marrone 18th July (still a prospect in my view)
Oleksandr Teslenko vs Juan Goode 22nd July (good opponent for Teslenko)
George Arias vs TBA 29th July
Conrad Lam vs James Wilson 29th July (270lbs + guy vs former MMA fighter.)
Jarrell Miller vs Gerald Washington 29th July
Robert Alfonso vs TBA 19th August
Oscar Rivas vs TBA 19th August (Rivas has been pulled from two recent card due to lack of opponent)
Dillian Whyte vs TBA 19th August
Hughie Fury vs Joseph Parker 23rd September
Tony Yoka vs TBA 6th October


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Pr
> Charles Martin vs Michael Marrone 18th July (still a prospect in my view)


Last I had seen Martin had quit boxing and become a "rapper". I had no idea he fought in April and was back boxing. He's fucking shite anyway, but still...


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Prospects in action soon;
> 
> Daniel Dubois vs Julian Fernandez 8th July (may be a change of opponent here)
> Agron Smakici vs Abdulnaser Delalic 15th July
> Umut Camkiran vs Juan Pedro Guglielmetti 15th July
> Adam Kownacki vs Artur Szpilka 15th July (big test for Kownacki)
> Justin Jones vs Carlos Sandoval 18th July
> Charles Martin vs Michael Marrone 18th July (still a prospect in my view)
> Oleksandr Teslenko vs Juan Goode 22nd July (good opponent for Teslenko)
> George Arias vs TBA 29th July
> Conrad Lam vs James Wilson 29th July (270lbs + guy vs former MMA fighter.)
> Jarrell Miller vs Gerald Washington 29th July
> Robert Alfonso vs TBA 19th August
> Oscar Rivas vs TBA 19th August (Rivas has been pulled from two recent card due to lack of opponent)
> Dillian Whyte vs TBA 19th August
> Hughie Fury vs Joseph Parker 23rd September
> Tony Yoka vs TBA 6th October


Thanks!

For me, the names that jump out & yell "don't miss this fight ! " are Dubois, Arias, Miller, and Rivas.

Of course, I've never even heard of about half of these guys, so ....


----------



## Cableaddict

Dubois fighting today, in Manchester.

Sadly, his opponent is some blown-up LHW. Well, still, it's a chance to see Dubois. 
(if they even televise it.)


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Dubois fighting today, in Manchester.
> 
> Sadly, his opponent is some blown-up LHW. Well, still, it's a chance to see Dubois.
> (if they even televise it.)


Pretty sure they will televise it.


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> Dubois fighting today, in Manchester.
> 
> Sadly, his opponent is some blown-up LHW. Well, still, it's a chance to see Dubois.
> (if they even televise it.)





beadybea said:


> Pretty sure they will televise it.


Shit, pointless opponent but anyway...





I was disappointed he did not throw the uppercut when the opponent was constantly falling into him and looking to dive below the straight right.


----------



## beadybea

Gasan Gimbatov made his pro debut at the weekend, I can't find a video unfortunately but he has his 2nd bout on 9th September against Tornike Puritchamiashvili (who stopped Anton Dryuchin who was a 7-0 Russian prospect on the same card).

I don't follow ams at all but we have some imminent pro debuts for the following fighters who I've been told to keep a special eye on.

Filip Hrgovic
Clayton Laurent Jr
Ivan Dychko
Joe Joyce
Efe Ajagba


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> I don't follow ams at all but we have some imminent pro debuts for the following fighters who I've been told to keep a special eye on.
> 
> Filip Hrgovic
> Clayton Laurent Jr
> Ivan Dychko
> Joe Joyce
> Efe Ajagba


Hrgovic and Joyce look like the standouts there, Joyce beat Dychko not too long ago as a point of interest and Joshua beat him in 2012 too. Not saying he won't amount to anything, just a bit of info.


----------



## Vysotsky

Strike said:


> Hrgovic and Joyce look like the standouts there, Joyce beat Dychko not too long ago as a point of interest and Joshua beat him in 2012 too. Not saying he won't amount to anything, just a bit of info.


Usyk and Kuzmin beat Joyce. Kuzmin knocking him out inside 30 seconds. Hrgovic is the gem in that bunch athletic SHW with power, skills and iron chin.


----------



## Strike

Vysotsky said:


> Usyk and Kuzmin beat Joyce. Kuzmin knocking him out inside 30 seconds. Hrgovic is the gem in that bunch athletic SHW with power, skills and iron chin.


Yeah but I wasn't talking about Usyk or Kuzmin, I was picking the most likely of the above list to do something. Of that list, Joyce and Hrgovic look the most likely to do reasonably well.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Vysotsky said:


> Usyk and Kuzmin beat Joyce. Kuzmin knocking him out inside 30 seconds. Hrgovic is the gem in that bunch athletic SHW with power, skills and iron chin.


Damn, looked that dude up. Big ass Croat. They say he lost a close one to Tony Yoko in the Olypmics on his Wiki page.


----------



## Strike

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, looked that dude up. Big ass Croat. They say he lost a close one to Tony Yoko in the Olypmics on his Wiki page.


Here is the fight...I didn't think it was as one sided as the commentary team suggest, but I still thought Hrgovic won and he won the final round clearly. I thought Yoka edged the second but not by much and some of the best shots were still from Hrgovic, but he got caught with eye catching jabs a lot. Hrgovic won the first round but not by the degree that Woodhall (the co commentator) seemed to feel. Still...I think Yoka was very lucky to go through and had it been a 4 round fight, you'd have to fancy Hrgovic to have made it even clearer.

There are some annoying adverts that play about every 5 minutes, but just sit them out and the action restarts about 2 seconds before it stopped to make sure there is nothing missing.


----------



## beadybea

What next for Kownacki?


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> What next for Kownacki?


Do you know what belt ranks him? Was Szpilka still ranked high with the WBC?


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> What next for Kownacki?


It would be lovely to have another serious player at HW, but I dunno. I think we saw more of a "really done" Szpilka than some new HW monster.

Kownacki stays calm under pressure, and that's good. He has decent power, obviously. - But he seems awfully slow. If they match him very carefully, he might make some money, maybe even gain valuable experience & get better. - though fighters rarely get faster.

I bet Wilder offers him a fight. :yep :sad5


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> What next for Kownacki?


Dunno, it's hard to think how best to match him. He looks pretty plodding to me and he misses a fair bit, but at the same time not many heavies move like Szpilka and he managed to get to him by the 4th which is better than Wilder managed with a massive height and reach advantage. He can clearly dig a bit, but I'm not sure what's his next best move...maybe Helenius would be a good move. To be honest, his next move should be to insist that Boxrec changes his profile picture, as he looks about 20 years older than he does in real life. :lol:


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> Do you know what belt ranks him? Was Szpilka still ranked high with the WBC?


None of the sanctioning bodies ranked Szpilka in the top 15 as far as I am aware. However I would now rank Kownacki possibly as high as 12 right now.



Cableaddict said:


> It would be lovely to have another serious player at HW, but I dunno. I think we saw more of a "really done" Szpilka than some new HW monster.
> 
> Kownacki stays calm under pressure, and that's good. He has decent power, obviously. - But he seems awfully slow. If they match him very carefully, he might make some money, maybe even gain valuable experience & get better. - though fighters rarely get faster.
> 
> I bet Wilder offers him a fight. :yep :sad5


He's not really been discussed on here much - partly because the footage of him has been restricted to grainy mobile phone videos and partly because people didn't see him as a prospect that could go very far (that goes for me at least). Someone I know offline who is very knowledgeable really rates him and said he was a decent amateur. He's not particularly fast but I wouldn't say he's painfully slow. His punch output is excellent, he cut the ring off beautifully and he clearly is heavy handed with at least a reasonable gas tank. Once he starts throwing he doesn't have any concerns for defence and several times he over reached leaving his chin in the air. They would be the big concerns for me against a better opponent.

It may be the case that Szpilka is just done but I'm willing to give Kownacki the benefit of the doubt - this is the best win by a prospect in a while over someone I consider a top 30 fighter without doubt.



Strike said:


> Dunno, it's hard to think how best to match him. He looks pretty plodding to me and he misses a fair bit, but at the same time not many heavies move like Szpilka and he managed to get to him by the 4th which is better than Wilder managed with a massive height and reach advantage. He can clearly dig a bit, but I'm not sure what's his next best move...maybe Helenius would be a good move. To be honest, his next move should be to insist that Boxrec changes his profile picture, as he looks about 20 years older than he does in real life. :lol:


Helenius is a great suggestion, I actually think Kownacki would get to him and stop him eventually.

The perfect fight next for me would be Marius Wach. It would sell because of the Polish aspect, he is ranked with WBC & IBF and would test Kownacki's stamina and ability against a jabber.

I'm really happy for the guy and was really buzzing throughout the fight.


----------



## dyna

Comparing Konwacki with another chubster Andy Ruiz he seems much more of an output puncher.
Konwacki is also way superior at cutting off the ring.
Less handspeed but the feet are better.

If Parker beats Hughie, then I think this fight will be very hard for the Kiwi.

For all the movement that Szpilka has, Konwacki was already getting to him from the first round, that's a good thing.
His chin still needs to be tested but if it's good enough to catch a few quality punches on the way in then he can become a very nice fighter.

Wilder would also be in hell unless he can catch him with a clean counter early.


----------



## Cableaddict

Good point from you guys about his ability to cut off the ring.


----------



## beadybea

Anton Dryuchin vs Tornike Purichamiashvili (Dryuchin was 7-0 prior to this)


----------



## beadybea

James Wilson vs Tussi Asafo (Wilson will face the HUGE Conrad Lam next)


----------



## beadybea

Ali Eren Demirezen vs Jasmin Hasic


----------



## beadybea

Agron Smakici vs Abdulnaser Delalic


----------



## Cableaddict

^ Smakici looks to have real potential.

Physically, he even kind of looks like a Klitschko!


----------



## beadybea

A heavyweight who has thus far escaped my attention is Vladyslav Sirenko. Mr Boxing Today on youtube (who is very good generally) raves about him and provides some info.






And here's his debut.


----------



## Vysotsky

Strike said:


> Yeah but I wasn't talking about Usyk or Kuzmin, I was picking the most likely of the above list to do something. Of that list, Joyce and Hrgovic look the most likely to do reasonably well.


I know but you mentioned Joyce beating Dychko as a point of interest i figured Joyce getting sparked in 30 seconds by Kuzmin fell into that category too. The HW division is filled with punchers.


----------



## Vysotsky

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, looked that dude up. Big ass Croat. They say he lost a close one to Tony Yoko in the Olypmics on his Wiki page.


I can't fucking stand Yoka. Got a couple gifts at the Olympics and handed a gold medal, got blatant robbery wins in the WSB including after Nistor beat the shit out of him. I hope he gets raped by migrants under the Arc De Triomphe, then deported.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Vysotsky said:


> I can't fucking stand Yoka. Got a couple gifts at the Olympics and handed a gold medal, got blatant robbery wins in the WSB including after Nistor beat the shit out of him. I hope he gets raped by migrants under the Arc De Triomphe, then deported.


I heard he robbed someone. I didn't know he got more than one, though. I don't keep up with the amateur ranks.


----------



## Strike

Vysotsky said:


> I know but you mentioned Joyce beating Dychko as a point of interest i figured Joyce getting sparked in 30 seconds by Kuzmin fell into that category too. The HW division is filled with punchers.


Oh for sure it is. I should point out that back then Joyce was awful...he has improved a huge amount, but I don't see him going to the top tier, just one of the better ones from that list.


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> A heavyweight who has thus far escaped my attention is Vladyslav Sirenko. Mr Boxing Today on youtube (who is very good generally) raves about him and provides some info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's his debut.


Talking of people who beat others, Frazer Clarke KO'd Sirenko in the 5th round of their WSB fight last year. Still, Sirenko is young and looks decent enough. Odd that he is Ukrainian and all 3 of his fights so far have been in South Africa.


----------



## Vysotsky

Strike said:


> Oh for sure it is. I should point out that back then Joyce was awful...he has improved a huge amount, but I don't see him going to the top tier, just one of the better ones from that list.


Ya he's improved and can punch himself he'll make a fun addition.


----------



## Joe Strong

Stephen H\sson said:


> How would theses prospects do against each other Jarrell Miller, Trevor Bryan, Hughie Fury, Dominic Breazeale, Gerald Washington, Andy Ruiz, Joseph Parker and Anthony Joshua


Trevor Bryan is the one guy I am curious about. He has been very inactive since beating Rossy in 2015. 2 fights vs Galen Brown & a 2-20 Soto guy. Why is King not pushing this guy?


----------



## Joe Strong

There are a few HW prospects fighting out of Canada at the moment. Oscar Rivas, Simon Kean & Oleksandr Teslenko. All 3 look promising but I think Rivas is going to have real problems getting fights. He has had 2 surgeries for a detached retina. He was suppose to fight Gerald Washington last year but the NSAC wouldn't give him a licence. I think he may end up having the Joe Mesi issue where all the big commissions will refuse to licence him. He can fight in Quebec & in many of the smaller US states but it could be tough for him to get those big fights if he can't fight in the big states like LA, NY & Nevada. Owen Beck had the same issues with his eye. He kept fighting in any place that would give him a licence.


----------



## beadybea

Joe Strong said:


> There are a few HW prospects fighting out of Canada at the moment. Oscar Rivas, Simon Kean & Oleksandr Teslenko. All 3 look promising but I think Rivas is going to have real problems getting fights. He has had 2 surgeries for a detached retina. He was suppose to fight Gerald Washington last year but the NSAC wouldn't give him a licence. I think he may end up having the Joe Mesi issue where all the big commissions will refuse to licence him. He can fight in Quebec & in many of the smaller US states but it could be tough for him to get those big fights if he can't fight in the big states like LA, NY & Nevada. Owen Beck had the same issues with his eye. He kept fighting in any place that would give him a licence.


Rivas is probably (along with Dinu) going to be one of the biggest wastes of talent in the division. He's now had 3 fight dates in a row put back. They are hoping to get him out again towards the end of September in Montreal for the NABF title.

The good news is that his recent inactivity has been due to a shoulder and issues getting an opponent and not the eye - but as you say the acid test will be passing a medical in a supposedly tougher area such as California.


----------



## beadybea

Joe Strong said:


> Trevor Bryan is the one guy I am curious about. He has been very inactive since beating Rossy in 2015. 2 fights vs Galen Brown & a 2-20 Soto guy. Why is King not pushing this guy?


I don't really know much about Bryan. Even by fairly obscure heavyweight standards news on him is pretty thin. I will keep my eye out especially for him though.


----------



## beadybea

Gasan Gimbatov vs Farrux Madaminov (32 mins in)


----------



## Joe Strong

beadybea said:


> Rivas is probably (along with Dinu) going to be one of the biggest wastes of talent in the division. He's now had 3 fight dates in a row put back. They are hoping to get him out again towards the end of September in Montreal for the NABF title.
> 
> The good news is that his recent inactivity has been due to a shoulder and issues getting an opponent and not the eye - but as you say the acid test will be passing a medical in a supposedly tougher area such as California.


I hope he can get bigger fights. I wonder who he will fight for the vacant NABF title? Andy Ruiz was the last champion but vacated to fight Parker for the WBO belt. 1 Jarrell Miller, NY 2 Luis Ortiz, FL 3 Dominic Breazeale, CA NY 4 Gerald Washington 5 Bryant Jennings PA 6 Oscar Rivas, CAN 7 Amir Mansour, DE (USNBC) 8 Trevor Bryan, NY 9 Carlos Negron, PR 10 LaRon Mitchell, CA 11 Dillon Carman, CAN 12 Andy Ruiz, Jr., CA 13 BJ Flores, AZ 14 Adam Kownacki, NY 15 Travis Kauffman, PA 16 Simon Kean, CAN 17 Alexis Santos, MA 18 Eric Molina, TX 19 Zhilei Zhang, NV 20 Oleksandr Teslenko, CAN... That's the June 2017 NABF rankings. It would be nice to see Dillon Carman step in the ring with Rivas but I doubt that happens as I think Carman is domestic level & Rivas is world level. I don't think it would last long. If he fights for the NABF title it will be against someone in the top 20. Maybe LaRon Mitchell or Alexis Santos? It would have to be someone who is not already a name in the division. I don't see anyone ranked ahead of him taking the fight. Kownacki could be a good opponent but I'm sure he wants to stay fighting in Brooklyn or Poland where he could draw a good Polish crowd & be paid well. It will be interesting to see who he can get in the ring. He is a high risk low reward for many of the top 20 NABF ranked guys.


----------



## beadybea

Joe Strong said:


> I hope he can get bigger fights. I wonder who he will fight for the vacant NABF title? Andy Ruiz was the last champion but vacated to fight Parker for the WBO belt. 1 Jarrell Miller, NY 2 Luis Ortiz, FL 3 Dominic Breazeale, CA NY 4 Gerald Washington 5 Bryant Jennings PA 6 Oscar Rivas, CAN 7 Amir Mansour, DE (USNBC) 8 Trevor Bryan, NY 9 Carlos Negron, PR 10 LaRon Mitchell, CA 11 Dillon Carman, CAN 12 Andy Ruiz, Jr., CA 13 BJ Flores, AZ 14 Adam Kownacki, NY 15 Travis Kauffman, PA 16 Simon Kean, CAN 17 Alexis Santos, MA 18 Eric Molina, TX 19 Zhilei Zhang, NV 20 Oleksandr Teslenko, CAN... That's the June 2017 NABF rankings. It would be nice to see Dillon Carman step in the ring with Rivas but I doubt that happens as I think Carman is domestic level & Rivas is world level. I don't think it would last long. If he fights for the NABF title it will be against someone in the top 20. Maybe LaRon Mitchell or Alexis Santos? It would have to be someone who is not already a name in the division. I don't see anyone ranked ahead of him taking the fight. Kownacki could be a good opponent but I'm sure he wants to stay fighting in Brooklyn or Poland where he could draw a good Polish crowd & be paid well. It will be interesting to see who he can get in the ring. He is a high risk low reward for many of the top 20 NABF ranked guys.


It won't be Miller, Ortiz, Washington or Kownacki in my opinion, they have bigger things going on at the moment. Of that list the most likely would be Mansour (a fight with Rivas was made and cancelled already), Bryan, Negron, Mitchell, Kauffman, Kean, Santos or Teslenko

I spoke with Laron Mitchell briefly on Twitter a few weeks ago - he said he would be back in the ring in Aug/Sept - IF this comes to fruition I'd say him or Mansour are the most likely.


----------



## Joe Strong

beadybea said:


> It won't be Miller, Ortiz, Washington or Kownacki in my opinion, they have bigger things going on at the moment. Of that list the most likely would be Mansour (a fight with Rivas was made and cancelled already), Bryan, Negron, Mitchell, Kauffman, Kean, Santos or Teslenko
> 
> I spoke with Laron Mitchell briefly on Twitter a few weeks ago - he said he would be back in the ring in Aug/Sept - IF this comes to fruition I'd say him or Mansour are the most likely.


Mansour sure got the shaft from the WBC. His win over Kauffman was suppose to not only give him the WBC USNBC title but also a #5 ranking. Instead he is the WBC #19. I think they will need to pay Mansour well to get him in Quebec for a fight. I also have to wonder if Mansour's criminal history will have a negative impact on him getting entrance into Canada.


----------



## beadybea

Here's my complete list of prospects, sorted by number of fights. The red ones can be considered inactive.

Eugene Hill 34-1-0 (22 KOs) age 39
Fabio Maldonado 25-0-0 (24 KOs) age 37
Boban Filipovic 23-0-0 (21 KOs) age 40
Francisco Silvens 22-0-0 (21 KOs) age 32
Facundo Nahuel Simal 22-0-0 (12 KOs) age 31
Justin Jones 21-0-2 (11 KOs) age 35
Carlos Negron 20-1-0 (16 KOs) age 29
Oscar Rivas 20-0-0 (15 KOs) age 30
Vladimir Tereshkin 20-0-1 (10 KOs) age 29
Tom Schwarz 19-0-0 (12 KOs) age 23
Matteo Modugno 19-0-0 (10 KOs) age 30
Alexis Santos 18-1-0 (15 KOs) age 27
Miljan Rovcanin 18-0-0 (12 KOs) age 23
Trevor Bryan 18-0-0 (12 KOs) age 27
Izuagbe Ugonoh 17-1-0 (14 KOs) age 30
Bogdan Dinu 17-0-0 (13 KOs) age 30
Michael Wallisch 17-0-0 (10 KOs) age 31
Kyotaro Fujimoto 17-1-0 (9 KOs) age 31
Laid Ait Chaouche 17-0-0 (6 KOs) age 32
Marcin Siwy 17-0-0 (6 KOs) age 26
Onoriode Ehwarieme 16-0-0 (15 KOs) age 29
Zhilei Zhang 16-0-0 (12 KOs) age 34
Senad Gashi 15-0-0 (15 KOs) age 27
Kelvin Nunez 15-0-0 (13 KOs) age 23
LaRon Mitchell 15-0-0 (13 KOs) age 37
Otto Wallin 15-0-0 (12 KOs) age 26
Jean Pierre Augustin 15-0-1 (10 KOs) age 29
Chris Norrad 15-0-0 (7 KOs) age 33
Ronald Johnson 15-1-0 (4 KOs) age 31
Mehdi Ghorbani 15-0-0 (3 KOs) age 32
Adrian Granat 14-1-0 (13 KOs) age 26
Gregory Corbin 14-0-0 (8 KOs) age 36
Trey Lippe 13-0-0 (13 KOs) age 27
Apti Davtaev 13-0-1 (13 KOs) age 28
Alexander Frank 13-0-1 (10 KOs) age 31
Mohamed Soltby 13-0-0 (8 KOs) age 25
Craig Lewis 13-1-1 (7 KOs) age 32
Ed Latimore 13-1-1 (7 KOs) age 32
Ruann Visser 12-1-0 (11 KOs) age 26
Erzen Rrustemi 12-0-0 (10 KOs) age 33
Zsolt Bogdan 12-0-0 (8 KOs) age 37
Junior Fa 12-0-0 (7 KOs) age 27
Robert Alfonso 12-0-0 (5 KOs) age 30
Rostislav Plechko 11-0-0 (11 KOs) age 28
Jermaine Franklin 11-0-0 (10 KOs) age 23
Krzysztof Kosela 11-0-0 (9 KOs) age 30
Nick Webb 11-0-0 (9 KOs) age 29
James McKenzie Morrison 11-0-2 (10 KOs) age 27
Sergey Kuzmin 11-0-0 (8 KOs) age 30
Mike Balogun 11-0-0 (8 KOs) age 33
Evgenios Lazaridis 11-0-0 (7 KOs) age 29
Kash Ali 11-0-0 (3 KOs) age 25
Agron Smakici 10-0-0 (9 KOs) age 27
Simon Kean 10-0-0 (9 KOs) age 28
Romarick Ngoula 10-0-0 (9 KOs) age 29
Oleksandr Teslenko 10-0-0 (8 KOs) age 25
Nathan Gorman 10-0-0 (8 KOs) age 21
Patrick Korte 10-0-0 (8 KOs) age 33
Terrance Dumas 10-0-0 (7 KOs) age 39
Sean Turner 10-0-1 (7 KOs) age 26
Ali Baghouz 10-0-1 (6 KOs) age 29
Cassius Chaney 10-0-0 (5 KOs) age 30
Demsey McKean 10-0-0 (4 KOs) age unknown
Tyrone Spong 9-0-0 (9 KOs) age 31
Dennis Don Kiy 9-0-0 (7 KOs) age 25
Hemi Ahio 9-0-0 (7 KOs) age 27
Terrance Dumas 9-0-0 (6 KOs) age 39
Stephan Shaw 9-0-0 (6 KOs) age 24
Patrick Eneanya 9-0-0 (6 KOs) age unknown
Tyrell Wright 9-0-2 (6 KOs) age 30
Pablo Merino 9-0-1 (5 KOs) age 30
Fred Latham 9-0-2 (5 KOs) age 26
Gunnar Kolbeinn Kristinsson 9-0-0 (4 KOs) age 29
Demetrius Banks 9-1-0 (4 KOs) age 36
Nick Asberry 9-1-0 (4 KOs) age 26
Alexandru Gabroveanu 8-0-0 (7 KOs) age unknown
Pierre Madsen 8-0-0 (7 KOs) age 27
Samuel Kadje 8-0-0 (6 KOs) age 27
Nick Mazurek 8-0-0 (6 KOs) age 22
Marcin Brzeski 8-0-0 (6 KOs) age 27
Mohamed Al Zein 8-0-0 (6 KOs) age 26
Timur Stark 8-2-0 (7 KOs) age 0
Darmani Rock 8-0-0 (5 KOs) age 21
Niall Kennedy 8-0-0 (5 KOs) age unknown
Raphael Tronche 8-0-0 (4 KOs) age 27
Jonathon Guidry 8-0-2 (4 KOs) age 27
Bill Hodgson 8-0-0 (3 KOs) age 34
Omar Gaston Cabral 8-0-0 (1 KOs) age 29
DL Jones 8-0-0 (0 KOs) age 35
Jermarcus Polain 7-0-0 (7 KOs) age 23
Umut Camkiran 7-0-0 (7 KOs) age 28
Sahret Delgado 7-0-0 (7 KOs) age 23
Volkan Karaguelle 7-0-0 (5 KOs) age 31
Martin Bakole Ilunga 7-0-0 (5 KOs) age unknown
Filiberto Tovar 7-0-0 (4 KOs) age 22
Tshibuabua Kalonga 7-0-0 (4 KOs) age 33
George Arias 7-0-0 (3 KOs) age 25
Ali Eren Demirezen 6-0-0 (6 KOs) age 27
Robin Och 6-0-0 (6 KOs) age 26
Hussein Muhamed 6-0-0 (6 KOs) age 26
Julian Pollard 6-0-0 (6 KOs) age 35
Lukasz Rozanski 6-0-0 (5 KOs) age 31
Alexander Hofmann 6-0-0 (5 KOs) age 22
Jonathan Nacto 6-0-0 (4 KOs) age 27
Edwin Alvarez 6-0-0 (4 KOs) age 28
Taishan Dong 6-0-0 (3 KOs) age 29
Con Sheehan 6-0-0 (1 KOs) age 28
Mladen Miljas 5-0-0 (5 KOs) age 24
Roberto Secola 5-0-0 (5 KOs) age 22
Marcus Carter 5-0-0 (5 KOs) age 19
Christopher Lovejoy 5-0-0 (5 KOs) age unknown
Keishaun Hill 5-0-0 (5 KOs) age 26
Nick Jones 5-0-0 (4 KOs) age 30
Facundo Cesar Ghiglione 5-0-0 (4 KOs) age 34
Willis Meehan 5-0-0 (4 KOs) age 21
Pezhman Seifkhani 5-0-0 (3 KOs) age 26
Daniel Gallemore 5-0-0 (2 KOs) age 31
David Abraham 5-0-0 (1 KOs) age 31
Faiga Opelu 4-0-0 (4 KOs) age 21
Daniel Dubois 4-0-0 (4 KOs) age 19
Albon Pervizaj 4-0-0 (4 KOs) age 21
Michael Ream 4-0-0 (3 KOs) age 30
Iegor Plevako 4-0-0 (3 KOs) age 26
Pavel Sour 4-0-0 (3 KOs) age 34
Evgeny Romanov 4-0-0 (3 KOs) age 32
Zamig Atakishiyev 4-0-0 (2 KOs) age 31
Andrey Afonin 4-0-0 (2 KOs) age 27
Jose Medina 4-0-0 (1 KOs) age 20
Luis Eduardo Pena 3-0-0 (3 KOs) age 22
Tomas Salek 3-0-0 (3 KOs) age 19
Vladyslav Sirenko 3-0-0 (3 KOs) age 22
Ruslan Myrsatayev 3-0-0 (3 KOs) age 32
James Wilson 3-0-0 (2 KOs) age 30
Sascha Prinz 3-0-0 (2 KOs) age 27
John Luna 3-0-0 (2 KOs) age 21
Nahuel Martinez 3-1-0 (2 KOs) age unknown
Naylor Ball 3-0-0 (1 KOs) age 20
Pavel Doroshilov 3-0-0 (1 KOs) age 23
Paul Koon 3-0-0 (1 KOs) age 31
Conrad Lam 3-0-0 (0 KOs) age 25
Hasim Rahman Jr 2-0-0 (2 KOs) age 26
Edgar Ramirez 2-1-0 (2 KOs) age 22
Fabio Wardley 2-0-0 (1 KOs) age 22
Mirzohidjon Abdullaev 2-0-0 (1 KOs) age 25
Jack Mulowayi 2-0-0 (1 KOs) age 30
Pano Tiatia 2-0-0 (0 KOs) age 20
Josh Sandland 2-0-0 (0 KOs) age 25
Oleksandr Zakhozhyi 1-0-0 (1 KOs) age 23
Gasan Gimbatov 1-0-0 (1 KOs) age 23
Tom Aspinall 1-0-0 (1 KOs) age 24
Tony Yoka 1-0-0 (1 KOs) age 25
Pawel Wierzbicki 1-0-0 (1 KOs) age 22
Elvis Garcia 1-0-0 (1 KOs) age unknown
Brandon Glanton 1-0-0 (1 KOs) age 25
Willy Kyakonye 1-0-0 (1 KOs) age unknown
Filip Hrgovic age 25
Clayton Laurent Jr age 27
Ivan Dychko age 26
Joe Joyce age 31
Efe Ajagba age 23


----------



## Joe Strong

beadybea said:


> Here's my complete list of prospects, sorted by number of fights. The red ones can be considered inactive.
> 
> Eugene Hill 34-1-0 (22 KOs) age 39
> Fabio Maldonado 25-0-0 (24 KOs) age 37
> Boban Filipovic 23-0-0 (21 KOs) age 40
> Francisco Silvens 22-0-0 (21 KOs) age 32
> Facundo Nahuel Simal 22-0-0 (12 KOs) age 31
> Justin Jones 21-0-2 (11 KOs) age 35
> Carlos Negron 20-1-0 (16 KOs) age 29
> Oscar Rivas 20-0-0 (15 KOs) age 30
> Vladimir Tereshkin 20-0-1 (10 KOs) age 29
> Tom Schwarz 19-0-0 (12 KOs) age 23
> Matteo Modugno 19-0-0 (10 KOs) age 30
> Alexis Santos 18-1-0 (15 KOs) age 27
> Miljan Rovcanin 18-0-0 (12 KOs) age 23
> Trevor Bryan 18-0-0 (12 KOs) age 27
> Izuagbe Ugonoh 17-1-0 (14 KOs) age 30
> Bogdan Dinu 17-0-0 (13 KOs) age 30
> Michael Wallisch 17-0-0 (10 KOs) age 31
> Kyotaro Fujimoto 17-1-0 (9 KOs) age 31
> Laid Ait Chaouche 17-0-0 (6 KOs) age 32
> Marcin Siwy 17-0-0 (6 KOs) age 26
> Onoriode Ehwarieme 16-0-0 (15 KOs) age 29
> Zhilei Zhang 16-0-0 (12 KOs) age 34
> Senad Gashi 15-0-0 (15 KOs) age 27
> Kelvin Nunez 15-0-0 (13 KOs) age 23
> LaRon Mitchell 15-0-0 (13 KOs) age 37
> Otto Wallin 15-0-0 (12 KOs) age 26
> Jean Pierre Augustin 15-0-1 (10 KOs) age 29
> Chris Norrad 15-0-0 (7 KOs) age 33
> Ronald Johnson 15-1-0 (4 KOs) age 31
> Mehdi Ghorbani 15-0-0 (3 KOs) age 32
> Adrian Granat 14-1-0 (13 KOs) age 26
> Gregory Corbin 14-0-0 (8 KOs) age 36
> Trey Lippe 13-0-0 (13 KOs) age 27
> Apti Davtaev 13-0-1 (13 KOs) age 28
> Alexander Frank 13-0-1 (10 KOs) age 31
> Mohamed Soltby 13-0-0 (8 KOs) age 25
> Craig Lewis 13-1-1 (7 KOs) age 32
> Ed Latimore 13-1-1 (7 KOs) age 32
> Ruann Visser 12-1-0 (11 KOs) age 26
> Erzen Rrustemi 12-0-0 (10 KOs) age 33
> Zsolt Bogdan 12-0-0 (8 KOs) age 37
> Junior Fa 12-0-0 (7 KOs) age 27
> Robert Alfonso 12-0-0 (5 KOs) age 30
> Rostislav Plechko 11-0-0 (11 KOs) age 28
> Jermaine Franklin 11-0-0 (10 KOs) age 23
> Krzysztof Kosela 11-0-0 (9 KOs) age 30
> Nick Webb 11-0-0 (9 KOs) age 29
> James McKenzie Morrison 11-0-2 (10 KOs) age 27
> Sergey Kuzmin 11-0-0 (8 KOs) age 30
> Mike Balogun 11-0-0 (8 KOs) age 33
> Evgenios Lazaridis 11-0-0 (7 KOs) age 29
> Kash Ali 11-0-0 (3 KOs) age 25
> Agron Smakici 10-0-0 (9 KOs) age 27
> Simon Kean 10-0-0 (9 KOs) age 28
> Romarick Ngoula 10-0-0 (9 KOs) age 29
> Oleksandr Teslenko 10-0-0 (8 KOs) age 25
> Nathan Gorman 10-0-0 (8 KOs) age 21
> Patrick Korte 10-0-0 (8 KOs) age 33
> Terrance Dumas 10-0-0 (7 KOs) age 39
> Sean Turner 10-0-1 (7 KOs) age 26
> Ali Baghouz 10-0-1 (6 KOs) age 29
> Cassius Chaney 10-0-0 (5 KOs) age 30
> Demsey McKean 10-0-0 (4 KOs) age unknown
> Tyrone Spong 9-0-0 (9 KOs) age 31
> Dennis Don Kiy 9-0-0 (7 KOs) age 25
> Hemi Ahio 9-0-0 (7 KOs) age 27
> Terrance Dumas 9-0-0 (6 KOs) age 39
> Stephan Shaw 9-0-0 (6 KOs) age 24
> Patrick Eneanya 9-0-0 (6 KOs) age unknown
> Tyrell Wright 9-0-2 (6 KOs) age 30
> Pablo Merino 9-0-1 (5 KOs) age 30
> Fred Latham 9-0-2 (5 KOs) age 26
> Gunnar Kolbeinn Kristinsson 9-0-0 (4 KOs) age 29
> Demetrius Banks 9-1-0 (4 KOs) age 36
> Nick Asberry 9-1-0 (4 KOs) age 26
> Alexandru Gabroveanu 8-0-0 (7 KOs) age unknown
> Pierre Madsen 8-0-0 (7 KOs) age 27
> Samuel Kadje 8-0-0 (6 KOs) age 27
> Nick Mazurek 8-0-0 (6 KOs) age 22
> Marcin Brzeski 8-0-0 (6 KOs) age 27
> Mohamed Al Zein 8-0-0 (6 KOs) age 26
> Timur Stark 8-2-0 (7 KOs) age 0
> Darmani Rock 8-0-0 (5 KOs) age 21
> Niall Kennedy 8-0-0 (5 KOs) age unknown
> Raphael Tronche 8-0-0 (4 KOs) age 27
> Jonathon Guidry 8-0-2 (4 KOs) age 27
> Bill Hodgson 8-0-0 (3 KOs) age 34
> Omar Gaston Cabral 8-0-0 (1 KOs) age 29
> DL Jones 8-0-0 (0 KOs) age 35
> Jermarcus Polain 7-0-0 (7 KOs) age 23
> Umut Camkiran 7-0-0 (7 KOs) age 28
> Sahret Delgado 7-0-0 (7 KOs) age 23
> Volkan Karaguelle 7-0-0 (5 KOs) age 31
> Martin Bakole Ilunga 7-0-0 (5 KOs) age unknown
> Filiberto Tovar 7-0-0 (4 KOs) age 22
> Tshibuabua Kalonga 7-0-0 (4 KOs) age 33
> George Arias 7-0-0 (3 KOs) age 25
> Ali Eren Demirezen 6-0-0 (6 KOs) age 27
> Robin Och 6-0-0 (6 KOs) age 26
> Hussein Muhamed 6-0-0 (6 KOs) age 26
> Julian Pollard 6-0-0 (6 KOs) age 35
> Lukasz Rozanski 6-0-0 (5 KOs) age 31
> Alexander Hofmann 6-0-0 (5 KOs) age 22
> Jonathan Nacto 6-0-0 (4 KOs) age 27
> Edwin Alvarez 6-0-0 (4 KOs) age 28
> Taishan Dong 6-0-0 (3 KOs) age 29
> Con Sheehan 6-0-0 (1 KOs) age 28
> Mladen Miljas 5-0-0 (5 KOs) age 24
> Roberto Secola 5-0-0 (5 KOs) age 22
> Marcus Carter 5-0-0 (5 KOs) age 19
> Christopher Lovejoy 5-0-0 (5 KOs) age unknown
> Keishaun Hill 5-0-0 (5 KOs) age 26
> Nick Jones 5-0-0 (4 KOs) age 30
> Facundo Cesar Ghiglione 5-0-0 (4 KOs) age 34
> Willis Meehan 5-0-0 (4 KOs) age 21
> Pezhman Seifkhani 5-0-0 (3 KOs) age 26
> Daniel Gallemore 5-0-0 (2 KOs) age 31
> David Abraham 5-0-0 (1 KOs) age 31
> Faiga Opelu 4-0-0 (4 KOs) age 21
> Daniel Dubois 4-0-0 (4 KOs) age 19
> Albon Pervizaj 4-0-0 (4 KOs) age 21
> Michael Ream 4-0-0 (3 KOs) age 30
> Iegor Plevako 4-0-0 (3 KOs) age 26
> Pavel Sour 4-0-0 (3 KOs) age 34
> Evgeny Romanov 4-0-0 (3 KOs) age 32
> Zamig Atakishiyev 4-0-0 (2 KOs) age 31
> Andrey Afonin 4-0-0 (2 KOs) age 27
> Jose Medina 4-0-0 (1 KOs) age 20
> Luis Eduardo Pena 3-0-0 (3 KOs) age 22
> Tomas Salek 3-0-0 (3 KOs) age 19
> Vladyslav Sirenko 3-0-0 (3 KOs) age 22
> Ruslan Myrsatayev 3-0-0 (3 KOs) age 32
> James Wilson 3-0-0 (2 KOs) age 30
> Sascha Prinz 3-0-0 (2 KOs) age 27
> John Luna 3-0-0 (2 KOs) age 21
> Nahuel Martinez 3-1-0 (2 KOs) age unknown
> Naylor Ball 3-0-0 (1 KOs) age 20
> Pavel Doroshilov 3-0-0 (1 KOs) age 23
> Paul Koon 3-0-0 (1 KOs) age 31
> Conrad Lam 3-0-0 (0 KOs) age 25
> Hasim Rahman Jr 2-0-0 (2 KOs) age 26
> Edgar Ramirez 2-1-0 (2 KOs) age 22
> Fabio Wardley 2-0-0 (1 KOs) age 22
> Mirzohidjon Abdullaev 2-0-0 (1 KOs) age 25
> Jack Mulowayi 2-0-0 (1 KOs) age 30
> Pano Tiatia 2-0-0 (0 KOs) age 20
> Josh Sandland 2-0-0 (0 KOs) age 25
> Oleksandr Zakhozhyi 1-0-0 (1 KOs) age 23
> Gasan Gimbatov 1-0-0 (1 KOs) age 23
> Tom Aspinall 1-0-0 (1 KOs) age 24
> Tony Yoka 1-0-0 (1 KOs) age 25
> Pawel Wierzbicki 1-0-0 (1 KOs) age 22
> Elvis Garcia 1-0-0 (1 KOs) age unknown
> Brandon Glanton 1-0-0 (1 KOs) age 25
> Willy Kyakonye 1-0-0 (1 KOs) age unknown
> Filip Hrgovic age 25
> Clayton Laurent Jr age 27
> Ivan Dychko age 26
> Joe Joyce age 31
> Efe Ajagba age 23


I got quite a few fights involving some of these prospects...


----------



## beadybea

Joe Strong said:


> I got quite a few fights involving some of these prospects...


I'll check that out when I get a block of free viewing time, thanks.


----------



## dyna

beadybea said:


> It won't be Miller, Ortiz, Washington or Kownacki in my opinion, they have bigger things going on at the moment. Of that list the most likely would be Mansour (a fight with Rivas was made and cancelled already), Bryan, *Negron*, Mitchell, Kauffman, Kean, Santos or Teslenko
> 
> I spoke with Laron Mitchell briefly on Twitter a few weeks ago - he said he would be back in the ring in Aug/Sept - IF this comes to fruition I'd say him or Mansour are the most likely.


Have you seen Negron's last fight with Rossy?

He first got my attention because he was a 6'6 180 pounder.
But stopping Rossy early is a statement that he is at least decent.


----------



## beadybea

dyna said:


> Have you seen Negron's last fight with Rossy?
> 
> He first got my attention because he was a 6'6 180 pounder.
> But stopping Rossy early is a statement that he is at least decent.


No, I've kept searching on YouTube & Dailymotion every few days but nothing so far unfortunately.


----------



## Joe Strong

beadybea said:


> No, I've kept searching on YouTube & Dailymotion every few days but nothing so far unfortunately.


That fight wasn't televised. I couldn't find a copy anywhere...


----------



## beadybea

beadybea said:


> It won't be Miller, Ortiz, Washington or Kownacki in my opinion, they have bigger things going on at the moment. Of that list the most likely would be Mansour (a fight with Rivas was made and cancelled already), Bryan, Negron, Mitchell, Kauffman, Kean, Santos or Teslenko
> 
> I spoke with Laron Mitchell briefly on Twitter a few weeks ago - he said he would be back in the ring in Aug/Sept - IF this comes to fruition I'd say him or Mansour are the most likely.


Well I was wrong about Mitchell... he will face Michael Bisett on 25th August.


----------



## beadybea

Update on a few prospects of note...

Zhilei Zhang vs Nick Guivas 5th August (not televised anywhere as far as I can see)
Robert Alfonso vs Devin Vargas 11th August
Pawel Wierzbicki vs Artur Nawrocki 19th August (Wierzbicki is a 1-0 Polish fighter worth keeping an eye on)
LaRon Mitchell vs Mike Bissett 25th August
Hasim Rahman Jr vs Danyelle Williams 25th August (both 2-0, I've still not managed to see Rahman in action)
Hemi Ahio vs Daniel Tai 1st September (Ahio coming off a long layoff)
Ruslan Myrsatayev vs Mike Balogun 9th September (former NFL linebacker Balogun is 11-0)
Tom Schwarz vs Marcin Siwy 30th September (Siwy is 17-0 so should be Schwarz' biggest test to date)
Nathan Gorman vs Nick Webb 21st October (clash of undefeated prospects for English title)


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Up
> Pawel Wierzbicki vs Artur Nawrocki 19th August (Wierzbicki is a 1-0 Polish fighter worth keeping an eye on)


Here is Wierzbicki against Nathan Gorman as amateurs. I thought it was a close, but clear win for Gorman as he had the much cleaner worker in rounds 2 and 3 and round was very close. But it was in Poland and the judges saw it differently.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Rivas is probably (along with Dinu) going to be one of the biggest wastes of talent in the division. He's now had 3 fight dates in a row put back. They are hoping to get him out again towards the end of September in Montreal for the NABF title.
> 
> The good news is that his recent inactivity has been due to a shoulder and issues getting an opponent and not the eye - but as you say the acid test will be passing a medical in a supposedly tougher area such as California.


Is his eye supposedly 100% now?

I like Rivas a lot. It's great to have a short, powerful inside fighter in the mix. I won't call him the next Mike Tyson, because he isn't quite, but still .....


----------



## Mexi-Box

I really like Andrey Afonin, but he might be too small.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Is his eye supposedly 100% now?
> 
> I like Rivas a lot. It's great to have a short, powerful inside fighter in the mix. I won't call him the next Mike Tyson, because he isn't quite, but still .....


There is no further news on his eye, we will have to see if he can pass a stricter medical.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> I really like Andrey Afonin, but he might be too small.


When I saw him on his debut I thought he was fantastic, he's not been quite as good since but I agree, he looks like a younger Povetkin - lack of size could be a problem.

It would be nice to see a smaller heavyweight beating some of the super heavies.


----------



## beadybea

Alexis Santos vs Niall Kennedy 15th September - another prospect vs prospect clash


----------



## beadybea

Efe Ajagba (pro debut) vs Tyrell Herndon


----------



## beadybea

Hemi Ahio vs Daniel Tai


----------



## beadybea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903819559949479936


----------



## beadybea

A couple of clips of George Arias in action.


----------



## beadybea

Rotislav Plechko vs Ibrahim Labaran


----------



## beadybea

Conrad Lam vs Tussi Asafo


----------



## beadybea

Martin Bakole Ilunga vs Dominic Akinlade


----------



## beadybea

Oscar Rivas been listed on Boxrec for 28th September vs Carl Davis Drummond. Fingers crossed that this actually happens.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Conrad Lam vs Tussi Asafo


WTF was THAT? :sad5


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> WTF was THAT? :sad5


He weighed in at 385lbs for that fight. I think he is the nephew of David Tua.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> He weighed in at 385lbs for that fight. I think he is the nephew of David Tua.


I think he ATE David Tua.


----------



## beadybea

Ruslan Myrsatayev vs Andreas Matias Afranli


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Conrad Lam vs Tussi Asafo


That guy is going NOWHERE. He was gassed to fuck by round 2, his technique is shit, he is easy to hit and his power doesn't even look impressive. A vulnerable super middle like George Groves would KO that lad inside 2 rounds.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Ziminoch and Snowski lost.


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> That guy is going NOWHERE. He was gassed to fuck by round 2, his technique is shit, he is easy to hit and his power doesn't even look impressive. A vulnerable super middle like George Groves would KO that lad inside 2 rounds.


Haha, agree he's never going to be anything other than a freak show. I am a sucker for that stuff. He was supposed to fight former kick boxer James "The Beast" Wilson but that one got cancelled for some reason - it would've been a fun one.

I put Conrad Lam in the Taishan Dong category.


----------



## beadybea

Gasan Gimbatov vs Tornike Puritchamiashvili


----------



## Thomas Crewz

beadybea said:


> Martin Bakole Ilunga vs Dominic Akinlade


Tell you what that is a really good win. Not the smoothest boxing but Akinlade is a tough cookie. Illunga is fighting Sokolowski next which, despite his record, is another good opponent for a prospect.

No age on Brec but says he was 23 in a 2016 article, so is he 24 now?

One to look out for.


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Dubois fights AJ Carter tonight. Carter had a bit of promise at one point but his durability is really bad. Expect an early KO. Hopefully looking at domestic level soon if they can sort out this ludicrous 'over 21' rule for the British title. You can fight for World title at 18, but need to wait 3 years before you can fight for the British?


----------



## beadybea

Thomas Crewz said:


> Tell you what that is a really good win. Not the smoothest boxing but Akinlade is a tough cookie. Illunga is fighting Sokolowski next which, despite his record, is another good opponent for a prospect.
> 
> No age on Brec but says he was 23 in a 2016 article, so is he 24 now?
> 
> One to look out for.


Yes, his trainer Billy Nelson thinks very highly of him too. If he puts in a good performance against Sokolowski I think he'll start to get noticed a little more. Hopefully we'll get that televised on C5 or Spike.


----------



## Strike

Here is the pointless Dubois fight from last night. Waste of time, but chilling KO all the same.


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> Here is the pointless Dubois fight from last night. Waste of time, but chilling KO all the same.


I suppose that kind of highlight reel KO will be helpful to build his profile. He needs more durable opposition though. Sokolowski or 
Puritchamiashvili are the types I'd like to see him in with next.


----------



## Football Bat

HBO needs to get back on the heavyweight wagon and set up more prospect fight nights. They used to be so damn good at matchmaking, but now it's like they just don't give a damn.


----------



## beadybea

Football Bat said:


> HBO needs to get back on the heavyweight wagon and set up more prospect fight nights. They used to be so damn good at matchmaking, but now it's like they just don't give a damn.


They seem to be much better at building a fan base in the UK than the US. They tend to show more of the undercard generally.


----------



## Fake Beef

Dubois is a great prospect but putting him in with guys like that is pointless. He was 2 stone heavier ffs. Is it too much to ask to match him with someone with a little bit of defense and some degree of durability?!


----------



## Cableaddict

Strike said:


> Here is the pointless Dubois fight from last night. Waste of time, but chilling KO all the same.


What an obvious setup. Carter was clearly trying to NOT connect. This fucking sport.......


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> What an obvious setup. Carter was clearly trying to NOT connect. This fucking sport.......


I don't think that, I just think Carter is chinny and knew he had no chance, so was shitting himself. It was just a waste of time, and Dubois learnt nothing from it, and Carter could have been seriously hurt. The lad was out cold for 2 minutes...we all knew it was going to happen to the extent that there is a thread in the British forum about the odds on 1st round and everyone was betting on it. Carter had been KO'd early twice by guys who hit nothing like the level that Dubois does.

Poor matchmaking.


----------



## SJS20

Football Bat said:


> HBO needs to get back on the heavyweight wagon and set up more prospect fight nights. They used to be so damn good at matchmaking, but now it's like they just don't give a damn.


Lou Di Bella might be the greatest matchmaker who ever lived. HBO struggled when he moved on.


----------



## Cableaddict

Strike said:


> *I don't think that, I just think Carter is chinny and knew he had no chance, so was shitting himself.* It was just a waste of time, and Dubois learnt nothing from it, and Carter could have been seriously hurt. The lad was out cold for 2 minutes...we all knew it was going to happen to the extent that there is a thread in the British forum about the odds on 1st round and everyone was betting on it. Carter had been KO'd early twice by guys who hit nothing like the level that Dubois does.
> 
> Poor matchmaking.


Nah. He was clearly paid to lose.

Look at his punches: Every one was waaay wide of the mark. No one is THAT bad.


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> Nah. He was clearly paid to lose.
> 
> Look at his punches: Every one was waaay wide of the mark. No one is THAT bad.


I just don't agree, or even see how you can judge off 45 seconds of action. He was dropped inside 15 seconds as he pawed tentatively with a jab. He got up and was immediately in survival mode and just had no clue what to do. Why pay someone who has already proven to be chinny?

He is a British fighter who got KO'd by a Polish guy in the UK who is brought over for our prospects to test themselves against, get a few rounds and beat. Whyte, Gorman, Akinlade, Sexton and Cornish have all fought Sokolowski and beaten him. UK promoters use him for British heavies to get some rounds in. That was why he was given to AJ Carter as Carter looked to come back after a year out. But instead, the Polish guy upset the plan and knocked Carter out inside 2. Carter has also been KO'd inside 2 previously.

So there is no point at all in paying Carter to come in and not fight...he's no threat anyway and he barely threw a punch in this fight to even see whether he missed or not. It was just shit matchmaking.


----------



## beadybea

Niall Kennedy vs Alexis Santos


----------



## beadybea

Prospects of note in action in the near future

Onoriode Ehwarieme vs Mariano Ruben Diaz Strunz 23rd September
Efe Ajagba vs Daniel Gallemore 23rd September
Zhilei Zhang vs Byron Polley 23rd September (on CBS despite poor opponent)
Hughie Fury vs Joseph Parker 23rd September (Hughie not a prospect after this)
Oscar Rivas vs Carl Davis Drumond 28th September
Tomas Salek vs Abdulnaser Delalic 30th September
Tom Schwarz vs Ali Baghouz 30th September (change of opponent as Siwy injured his hand)
Cassius Chaney vs Jon Bolden 5th October
Tyrone Spong vs Sergio Ramirez 7th October
Martin Bakole Ilunga vs Kamil Sokolowski 7th October (a few in the UK getting excited about Ilinga right now)
Tony Yoka vs Jonathan Rice 14th Ocober
Josh Sandland vs Tom Little 14th October (Sandland 2-0 against decent level opponents)
Oleksandr Teslenko vs TBA 14th October
Darmani Rock vs TBA 19th October
Hasim Rahman Jr vs TBA 19th October
Mladen Miljas vs TBA 25th October
Simon Kean vs Randy Johnson 27th October
Nathan Gorman vs Nick Webb 11th November
Evgenios Lazaridis vs TBA 18th November
Pezhman Seifkhani vs TBA 25th November


----------



## dyna

beadybea said:


> Prospects of note in action in the near future
> 
> Onoriode Ehwarieme vs Mariano Ruben Diaz Strunz 23rd September
> Efe Ajagba vs Daniel Gallemore 23rd September
> Zhilei Zhang vs Byron Polley 23rd September (on CBS despite poor opponent)
> Hughie Fury vs Joseph Parker 23rd September (Hughie not a prospect after this)
> Oscar Rivas vs Carl Davis Drumond 28th September
> Tomas Salek vs Abdulnaser Delalic 30th September
> Tom Schwarz vs Ali Baghouz 30th September (change of opponent as Siwy injured his hand)
> Cassius Chaney vs Jon Bolden 5th October
> Tyrone Spong vs Sergio Ramirez 7th October
> Martin Bakole Ilunga vs Kamil Sokolowski 7th October (a few in the UK getting excited about Ilinga right now)
> Tony Yoka vs Jonathan Rice 14th Ocober
> Josh Sandland vs Tom Little 14th October (Sandland 2-0 against decent level opponents)
> Oleksandr Teslenko vs TBA 14th October
> Darmani Rock vs TBA 19th October
> Hasim Rahman Jr vs TBA 19th October
> Mladen Miljas vs TBA 25th October
> Simon Kean vs Randy Johnson 27th October
> Nathan Gorman vs Nick Webb 11th November
> Evgenios Lazaridis vs TBA 18th November
> Pezhman Seifkhani vs TBA 25th November


Thanks for the list.

Good to see Spong is still boxing.


----------



## Strike

Zhang's opponent is pathetic. It would be a poor opponent for a third or fourth fight, but at this stage..it's awful. Likewise with Spong, this will be his 10th fight and this is only the second opponent who doesn't come in with a record that tells you he is getting sparked early for sure, and yet even here the guy has been done in a round previously. It makes me realise how critical we are in the UK of our prospects and who they face...which is a good thing I think. As what does someone like Spong get from facing two back to back opponents with records of 0-14 and 0-15 with all losses by KO?

Chaney is going nowhere in the grand scheme of things, and Rivas really needs to step it up. 20 fights deep and a pro for 8 years and his next bout is 42 year old Carl Davis Drummond who had retired in 2013? Come on. I'll tell you another so called prospect who is going nowhere...Rostislav Plechko.

Not seen Teslenko or Rock fight, but they could be interesting, so will try and check out some of their bouts so far. Very impressive last win for Ilunga, so definitely one to keep an eye on. Really good step up for Gorman too. Decent level of opponent for Yoka in his second fight.

Also @beadybea You missed off the debut for Joe Joyce. He fights on October 20th against Ian Lewison. Not sure I have seen a harder pro debut at heavy than this.


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> Zhang's opponent is pathetic. It would be a poor opponent for a third or fourth fight, but at this stage..it's awful. Likewise with Spong, this will be his 10th fight and this is only the second opponent who doesn't come in with a record that tells you he is getting sparked early for sure, and yet even here the guy has been done in a round previously. It makes me realise how critical we are in the UK of our prospects and who they face...which is a good thing I think. As what does someone like Spong get from facing two back to back opponents with records of 0-14 and 0-15 with all losses by KO?
> 
> Chaney is going nowhere in the grand scheme of things, and Rivas really needs to step it up. 20 fights deep and a pro for 8 years and his next bout is 42 year old Carl Davis Drummond who had retired in 2013? Come on. I'll tell you another so called prospect who is going nowhere...Rostislav Plechko.
> 
> Not seen Teslenko or Rock fight, but they could be interesting, so will try and check out some of their bouts so far. Very impressive last win for Ilunga, so definitely one to keep an eye on. Really good step up for Gorman too. Decent level of opponent for Yoka in his second fight.
> 
> Also @beadybea You missed off the debut for Joe Joyce. He fights on October 20th against Ian Lewison. Not sure I have seen a harder pro debut at heavy than this.


Yes, missed off the debuts for Joyce & Hrgovic, both of which I'm looking forward to.

Zhang's opponent is terrble, can't defend that. Spong's recent opponents have been poor but this one may be slightly better - let's hope they both step it up from now on.

I'm going to disagree with you on Chaney - I think he has real potential although I'm disappointed with Bolden as an opponent considering he took on Juan Goode (who is no pushover) last time out.

I'll give Rivas a pass this time coming off a long layoff with eye & shoulder issues - he has tried to line up better fights (Washington & Mansour) but failed medicals both times - it's up in the air whether or not he can pass a stricter medical than in Canada. We'll see.

Plechko is 11-0 but has probably spent less that 15 mins in the ring, he has fought fairly regularly and I think will face Puritchamiashvili fairly soon (a journeyman they roll out for Russian prospects who is a tough test when he comes in shape and recently upset Fayfer). I really like his skillset though

I am very impressed with what I've seen of Rock - he's very young but looks like he belongs in the ring. He could do with being in better shape and it's a concern that he's come into his last couple of fights heavier than previously.

Teslenko looks great so far - but may lack the size to deal with the super heavies.

Gorman is going places, I'm a huge fan of his. I've not seen much of Yoka but with a gold medal and Virgil Hunter training him I'm very interested in how he gets on.


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Yes, missed off the debuts for Joyce & Hrgovic, both of which I'm looking forward to.
> 
> Zhang's opponent is terrble, can't defend that. Spong's recent opponents have been poor but this one may be slightly better - let's hope they both step it up from now on.
> 
> I'm going to disagree with you on Chaney - I think he has real potential although I'm disappointed with Bolden as an opponent considering he took on Juan Goode (who is no pushover) last time out.


Fair play on all of that...Chaney looks way too feather fisted for me, but so has H.Fury on paper and I predict him to win tomorrow, so I accept that Chaney could be the same.


beadybea said:


> I'll give Rivas a pass this time coming off a long layoff with eye & shoulder issues - he has tried to line up better fights (Washington & Mansour) but failed medicals both times - it's up in the air whether or not he can pass a stricter medical than in Canada. We'll see.


Aye...if it changes..fair enough.


beadybea said:


> Plechko is 11-0 but has probably spent less that 15 mins in the ring, he has fought fairly regularly and I think will face Puritchamiashvili fairly soon (a journeyman they roll out for Russian prospects who is a tough test when he comes in shape and recently upset Fayfer). I really like his skillset though


I'm the opposite. I think his skillset looks shit. He looks like a body builder who gets pay days for sparking fake fighters. I think he looks absolute trash, and if he proves me wrong...fair play...I was way off...but I'll nail my flag to the post and say he's shite.


beadybea said:


> I am very impressed with what I've seen of Rock - he's very young but looks like he belongs in the ring. He could do with being in better shape and it's a concern that he's come into his last couple of fights heavier than previously.
> 
> Teslenko looks great so far - but may lack the size to deal with the super heavies.
> 
> Gorman is going places, I'm a huge fan of his. I've not seen much of Yoka but with a gold medal and Virgil Hunter training him I'm very interested in how he gets on.


Interesting take on all of this...I love your focus on the heavies and I've learnt about fighters I had no idea about due to your thread. I will be updating my experience by watching more.


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> Fair play on all of that...Chaney looks way too feather fisted for me, but so has H.Fury on paper and I predict him to win tomorrow, so I accept that Chaney could be the same.
> Aye...if it changes..fair enough.
> 
> I'm the opposite. I think his skillset looks shit. He looks like a body builder who gets pay days for sparking fake fighters. I think he looks absolute trash, and if he proves me wrong...fair play...I was way off...but I'll nail my flag to the post and say he's shite.
> 
> Interesting take on all of this...I love your focus on the heavies and I've learnt about fighters I had no idea about due to your thread. I will be updating my experience by watching more.


Thanks for your contribution too. I like putting the stuff out there and getting the feedback of people who have far more knowledge of the technical aspects of boxing than I do.


----------



## beadybea

Ivan Dychko will make his debut against Abur Wright on the Vera vs Ajuwa undercard (on Bein Sports although it is unclear if Dychko's bout will be televised)


----------



## Thomas Crewz

beadybea said:


> Yes, missed off the debuts for Joyce & Hrgovic, .


I didnt realise Hrgovic was turning over. Any info? Who is he signed to etc? Would be a good one for Shaeffer to get a long with Joyce and Yoka.

Great news. Was my favourite of that era of HW's in the Ams. Still young for a big man too.


----------



## beadybea

Thomas Crewz said:


> I didnt realise Hrgovic was turning over. Any info? Who is he signed to etc? Would be a good one for Shaeffer to get a long with Joyce and Yoka.
> 
> Great news. Was my favourite of that era of HW's in the Ams. Still young for a big man too.


He's been sparring with Ortiz for the Wilder fight and training at the Heavyweight Factory in Miami. That's all I can tell you.


----------



## Thomas Crewz

beadybea said:


> He's been sparring with Ortiz for the Wilder fight and training at the Heavyweight Factory in Miami. That's all I can tell you.


Good signs then. Hope it happens soon


----------



## beadybea

Thomas Crewz said:


> Good signs then. Hope it happens soon


Oh sorry, I've got that wrong - *Dychko *has been sparring with Ortiz for the Wilder fight and training at the Heavyweight Factory in Miami (I thouht you were responding to that post). Hrgovic is rumoured to be turning pro with Sauerland and could even make his debut on Saturday on the Bredis vs Perez undercard. Nothing confirmed as yet.

Apologies for the confusion.


----------



## Thomas Crewz

beadybea said:


> Oh sorry, I've got that wrong - *Dychko *has been sparring with Ortiz for the Wilder fight and training at the Heavyweight Factory in Miami (I thouht you were responding to that post). Hrgovic is rumoured to be turning pro with Sauerland and could even make his debut on Saturday on the Bredis vs Perez undercard. Nothing confirmed as yet.
> 
> Apologies for the confusion.


No worries cheers for info.

Im not as bothered about Dychko. Gas tank on the lad is a major worry even over a few rounds. Looks decent when fresh though


----------



## beadybea

Thomas Crewz said:


> No worries cheers for info.
> 
> Im not as bothered about Dychko. Gas tank on the lad is a major worry even over a few rounds. Looks decent when fresh though


I'm yet to see more than a few minutes of Joyce, Ajagba, Dychko or Hrgovic but look forward to all of their bouts as I've been told they were some of the top fighters in the ams.


----------



## beadybea

Oscar Rivas vs Carl Davis Drummond


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> Oscar Rivas vs Carl Davis Drummond


Agit Kabayal is fighting Derek Chisora!


----------



## Fake Beef

Hrgovic making his debut vs Ali Baghouz tonight. I don't pretend to know anything about his opponent but looks a lot better than a usual first pro fight with a record of 10-0-1


----------



## Strike

Fake Beef said:


> Hrgovic making his debut vs Ali Baghouz tonight. I don't pretend to know anything about his opponent but looks a lot better than a usual first pro fight with a record of 10-0-1


Yeah for sure. Joyce's pro debut is the toughest debut for a heavy that I've ever seen, and on paper Hrgovic's opponent looks good for a debut, but it's hard to say without seeing him fight. On paper, Tony Yoka's debut opponent was very tough...12-0 with 8 KO wins. Then when you watched the fight, you saw the guy was fucking useless. :lol:


----------



## Thomas Crewz




----------



## Strike

Thomas Crewz said:


>


:lol: Fucking hell that guy was shit even by debut opponent standards. Even more astonishing is that he has actually won two fights himself...god knows what the guys he beat are even thinking of by stepping in a ring.


----------



## Fake Beef

Strike said:


> :lol: Fucking hell that guy was shit even by debut opponent standards. Even more astonishing is that he has actually won two fights himself...god knows what the guys he beat are even thinking of by stepping in a ring.


Haha I was going to say that. He was just wearing a pair of white trainers in the ring, that and his general lack of any sort of boxing ability made it seem like they'd just pulled a random out of the crowd.


----------



## Fake Beef

Hrgovic ended up fighting Rafael Zumbano Love for some reason. Absolutely monstered him even quicker than AJ did!


----------



## Strike

Fake Beef said:


> Hrgovic ended up fighting Rafael Zumbano Love for some reason. Absolutely monstered him even quicker than AJ did!


Hrgovic is a legit addition to the heavies.


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Fake Beef said:


> Hrgovic ended up fighting Rafael Zumbano Love for some reason. Absolutely monstered him even quicker than AJ did!


Love the spite Hrgovic has on his shots. Thats why he was my favourite of the recent SHWs in the ams.

Good debut. Hopefully see him again soon.


----------



## Trunks

Strike said:


> Yeah for sure. Joyce's pro debut is the toughest debut for a heavy that I've ever seen, and on paper Hrgovic's opponent looks good for a debut, but it's hard to say without seeing him fight. On paper, Tony Yoka's debut opponent was very tough...12-0 with 8 KO wins. Then when you watched the fight, you saw the guy was fucking useless. :lol:


Reminds me of that Emanuele Leo that AJ fought in his debut.Undefeated but absolute hopeless when you actually saw him in the ring.Hasn't fought since then either.

Surprised Joyce is fighting Lewison on his debut, he doesn't really offer enough these days but he has experience.Especially since Joyce is with Haye, you'd expect the latter to be more cautious with his matchmaking.Although I'm not sure Haye has anything to do with that sort of thing.


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Trunks said:


> Reminds me of that Emanuele Leo that AJ fought in his debut.Undefeated but absolute hopeless when you actually saw him in the ring.Hasn't fought since then either.
> 
> Surprised Joyce is fighting Lewison on his debut, he doesn't really offer enough these days but he has experience.Especially since Joyce is with Haye, you'd expect the latter to be more cautious with his matchmaking.Although I'm not sure Haye has anything to do with that sort of thing.


Joyces age probably has something to do with the matchmaking, plus the WSB experience. I am surprised didnt have at least one gimme though as a showcase. You only get one chance at a first impression, and most casuals dont know ya Lewisons from ya Emmanuel Leos.


----------



## Strike

Trunks said:


> Reminds me of that Emanuele Leo that AJ fought in his debut.Undefeated but absolute hopeless when you actually saw him in the ring.Hasn't fought since then either.
> 
> Surprised Joyce is fighting Lewison on his debut, he doesn't really offer enough these days but he has experience.Especially since Joyce is with Haye, you'd expect the latter to be more cautious with his matchmaking.Although I'm not sure Haye has anything to do with that sort of thing.


The thing is, the rumours are the Lewison was in the best shape of his life for the Helenius fight that got canceled. If he has stayed training, then it's a very tough debut, as you're looking at a guy who can bang, has a good chin, decent technique and has failed in the past to match his ability due to conditioning, but is now pretty fit.

Yeah Leo was hopeless, although he did himself have a win over Remigijus Ziausys who is a well travelled journeyman who lots of the names have fought on their way up. You expect the first few to be crap, and back in the day even more than the first few, but these days prospects are hyped much sooner and people are actually watching their second and third fights properly, as opposed to such fights happening in front of 30 people at a small hall event.


----------



## Fake Beef

Thomas Crewz said:


> Love the spite Hrgovic has on his shots. Thats why he was my favourite of the recent SHWs in the ams.
> 
> Good debut. Hopefully see him again soon.


I'm a fan of Hrgovic. I thought he beat Yoka at the last Olympics but sometimes the best man doesn't win! (Quite often with AIBA) 
Also like that he smashed David Haye up in sparring giving him the cut that led to him pulling out of fighting Tyson Fury. 
Yeah, spite is there. Power and precision in abundance. I think he did around 30 WSB fights so hopefully they move him just as quick as Joe Joyce.


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Fake Beef said:


> I'm a fan of Hrgovic. I thought he beat Yoka at the last Olympics but sometimes the best man doesn't win! (Quite often with AIBA)
> Also like that he smashed David Haye up in sparring giving him the cut that led to him pulling out of fighting Tyson Fury.
> Yeah, spite is there. Power and precision in abundance. I think he did around 30 WSB fights so hopefully they move him just as quick as Joe Joyce.


Yeah I thought he beat Yoka too. It wasnt robbery of the century or anything, but Yoka always seemed to come out on the right side of those decisions, just like AJ did. AIBA pick their favourites, normally good looking boxers who can raise the profile of Am boxing in their countries, and those guys will get the benefit of the doubt everytime. The Russian Tishenko is another one, his are genuine bonafide robberies though.

That said, Yoka, Joyce and Hrgovic always used to have close competitive fights. I dont think any of them are miles ahead of the others, with the caveat being Joyces age.

I used to hate Yoka, but I've decided to wipe the slate clean and see how he turns out. He is very athletic, stylish and still has plenty of time. Would be great to see a genuine French boxing superstar. France used to be one of the top pro boxing countries in Europe. Maybe a successful Yoka could reignite some of that flame.


----------



## Trunks

Thomas Crewz said:


> Yeah I thought he beat Yoka too. It wasnt robbery of the century or anything, but Yoka always seemed to come out on the right side of those decisions, just like AJ did. AIBA pick their favourites, normally good looking boxers who can raise the profile of Am boxing in their countries, and those guys will get the benefit of the doubt everytime. The Russian Tishenko is another one, his are genuine bonafide robberies though.
> 
> That said, Yoka, Joyce and Hrgovic always used to have close competitive fights. I dont think any of them are miles ahead of the others, with the caveat being Joyces age.
> 
> I used to hate Yoka, but I've decided to wipe the slate clean and see how he turns out. He is very athletic, stylish and still has plenty of time. Would be great to see a genuine French boxing superstar. France used to be one of the top pro boxing countries in Europe. Maybe a successful Yoka could reignite some of that flame.


Joyce/Yoka in the pros could be one to keep an eye on.Already a little bit of needle there.


----------



## beadybea

beadybea said:


> Prospects of note in action in the near future
> 
> Onoriode Ehwarieme vs Mariano Ruben Diaz Strunz 23rd September
> Efe Ajagba vs Daniel Gallemore 23rd September
> Zhilei Zhang vs Byron Polley 23rd September (on CBS despite poor opponent)
> Hughie Fury vs Joseph Parker 23rd September (Hughie not a prospect after this)
> Oscar Rivas vs Carl Davis Drumond 28th September
> Tomas Salek vs Abdulnaser Delalic 30th September
> Tom Schwarz vs Ali Baghouz 30th September (change of opponent as Siwy injured his hand)
> Cassius Chaney vs Jon Bolden 5th October
> Tyrone Spong vs Sergio Ramirez 7th October
> Martin Bakole Ilunga vs Kamil Sokolowski 7th October (a few in the UK getting excited about Ilinga right now)
> Tony Yoka vs Jonathan Rice 14th Ocober
> Josh Sandland vs Tom Little 14th October (Sandland 2-0 against decent level opponents)
> Oleksandr Teslenko vs TBA 14th October
> Darmani Rock vs TBA 19th October
> Hasim Rahman Jr vs TBA 19th October
> Mladen Miljas vs TBA 25th October
> Simon Kean vs Randy Johnson 27th October
> Nathan Gorman vs Nick Webb 11th November
> Evgenios Lazaridis vs TBA 18th November
> Pezhman Seifkhani vs TBA 25th November


Update to this

Onoriode Ehwarieme lost on points to Strunz
Efe Ajagba didn't fight but is set for the Gassiev vs Wlodarczyk undercard
Tom Schwarz did not fight as he got injured
Zhilei Zhang stopped Polly






Teslenko's opponent is Daniel Martz
Darmani Rock will face Juan Goode (decent test)
Rahman's opponent is debutant Joe Coats
Miljas fights for the Canadian title vs Dillon Carman

Albon Pervizaj vs Predrag Jevtic 7th October
Pawel Wierzbicki vs Aliaksandr Niakhaichyk 7th October
George Arias vs Mario Heredia 14th October (Hurd-Trout undercard)
Kyotaro Fujimoto vs Randall Rayment 4th November
Agit Kabayel vs Dereck Chisora 4th November (BIG test for Kabayel)
Mohamed Soltby vs TBA 11th November


----------



## beadybea

Joe Strong said:


> Trevor Bryan is the one guy I am curious about. He has been very inactive since beating Rossy in 2015. 2 fights vs Galen Brown & a 2-20 Soto guy. Why is King not pushing this guy?


Possibly could see Bryan on the Wilder vs Stiverne undercard.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Is Dominic Breazeale still on the wilder undercard if so who against


----------



## Mexi-Box

Stephen H\sson said:


> Is Dominic Breazeale still on the wilder undercard if so who against


I think Whyte is looking to snatch him up as an opponent. It'd be a pretty good one. Both dudes tough as nails.


----------



## Strike

@beadybea You should start chopping the list down based on performances and losses etc. It's good to have the big list at the start, but there's no point just adding every heavy who appears on the scene, as it's a prospects list...whereas there will be tons of guys who turn pro just for a love of the sport but with no ambitions to do it full time etc. Likewise, if someone is a prospect based on Boxrec but you then see them fight and they are shit...they should be dropped off the list or have an asterisk next to their name as likely to not be such a prospect etc.

Also...very odd, but Onoriode Ehwarieme's loss is not up on boxrec. If it definitely happened, then this is EXTREMELY suspicious.

Edit: A Youtube account by a guy called Mariano Diaz uploaded these two videos on the 24th September...


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> @beadybea You should start chopping the list down based on performances and losses etc. It's good to have the big list at the start, but there's no point just adding every heavy who appears on the scene, as it's a prospects list...whereas there will be tons of guys who turn pro just for a love of the sport but with no ambitions to do it full time etc. Likewise, if someone is a prospect based on Boxrec but you then see them fight and they are shit...they should be dropped off the list or have an asterisk next to their name as likely to not be such a prospect etc.
> 
> Also...very odd, but Onoriode Ehwarieme's loss is not up on boxrec. If it definitely happened, then this is EXTREMELY suspicious.
> 
> Edit: A Youtube account by a guy called Mariano Diaz uploaded these two videos on the 24th September...


I figure that someone is a prospect until either they prove themselves to be a contender (such as Jarrell Miller after his win over Washington or Hughie Fury) or definitely going nowhere. If there's a fighter who I suspect isn't going anywhere (like Dryuchin) I'll end interest in them on this thread. There are guys who have taken Ls who I would still consider worthy of following - Izu Ogonoh, Adrian Granat and Nick Asberry come to mind there - so I suppose it's finding a level for many of these fighters.There are also a handful who are just fun fighters who everyone can see are never going to be contenders but are just great fun - Taishan Dong & Conrad Lam - but not for boxing purists!

I'm not particularly great at assessing fighters (I've only done a small amount of boxing and my technical knowledge is poor compared to some of the posters on this forum) so it's always great to get people's assessment on fighters.


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> I figure that someone is a prospect until either they prove themselves to be a contender (such as Jarrell Miller after his win over Washington or Hughie Fury) or definitely going nowhere. If there's a fighter who I suspect isn't going anywhere (like Dryuchin) I'll end interest in them on this thread. There are guys who have taken Ls who I would still consider worthy of following - Izu Ogonoh, Adrian Granat and Nick Asberry come to mind there - so I suppose it's finding a level for many of these fighters.There are also a handful who are just fun fighters who everyone can see are never going to be contenders but are just great fun - Taishan Dong & Conrad Lam - but not for boxing purists!
> 
> I'm not particularly great at assessing fighters (I've only done a small amount of boxing and my technical knowledge is poor compared to some of the posters on this forum) so it's always great to get people's assessment on fighters.


That's a fair approach.

What do you make of that missing record on Boxrec? It looks dodgy as hell...the fact that the opponent published his own footage of the fight that someone filmed from the crowd, and titled it "...vs Nigeria" and there is no mention of the fight on Boxrec...very odd.


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> @beadybea You should start chopping the list down based on performances and losses etc. It's good to have the big list at the start, but there's no point just adding every heavy who appears on the scene, as it's a prospects list...whereas there will be tons of guys who turn pro just for a love of the sport but with no ambitions to do it full time etc. Likewise, if someone is a prospect based on Boxrec but you then see them fight and they are shit...they should be dropped off the list or have an asterisk next to their name as likely to not be such a prospect etc.
> 
> Also...very odd, but Onoriode Ehwarieme's loss is not up on boxrec. If it definitely happened, then this is EXTREMELY suspicious.
> 
> Edit: A Youtube account by a guy called Mariano Diaz uploaded these two videos on the 24th September...


Regarding Ehwarieme - boxrec are quite slow on recording some of the WPC results - there is also the possibility that there is a delay in the official result as there was controversy with the scoring at the end or that it may have been deemed an exhibition bout - what goes on in Argentina will always attract some suspicion. Either way it doesn't look good for OE - he should be levels above Strunz if he's going anywhere. He fights again on Saturday against a Uruguayan opponent.


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> That's a fair approach.
> 
> What do you make of that missing record on Boxrec? It looks dodgy as hell...the fact that the opponent published his own footage of the fight that someone filmed from the crowd, and titled it "...vs Nigeria" and there is no mention of the fight on Boxrec...very odd.


It's pretty much in keeping with the way things operate there to be honest. Here's the latest poster (had to tweet this because CHB won't let me upload images!)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917684764265598976


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> I think Whyte is looking to snatch him up as an opponent. It'd be a pretty good one. Both dudes tough as nails.


Don't think Whyte-Breazeale is happening (at least this year). Probably deserves its own thread though. It's possible that Trevor Bryan could step in and face either Breazeale or Kownacki but that's pure guess work from me.


----------



## dyna

Strike said:


> @beadybea You should start chopping the list down based on performances and losses etc. It's good to have the big list at the start, but there's no point just adding every heavy who appears on the scene, as it's a prospects list...whereas there will be tons of guys who turn pro just for a love of the sport but with no ambitions to do it full time etc. Likewise, if someone is a prospect based on Boxrec but you then see them fight and they are shit...they should be dropped off the list or have an asterisk next to their name as likely to not be such a prospect etc.
> 
> Also...very odd, but Onoriode Ehwarieme's loss is not up on boxrec. If it definitely happened, then this is EXTREMELY suspicious.
> 
> Edit: A Youtube account by a guy called Mariano Diaz uploaded these two videos on the 24th September...


Maksim Vlasov's fight against Denton Daley also took more than a week before it showed up on boxrec.

Sometimes boxrec isn't up to date.


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Regarding Ehwarieme - boxrec are quite slow on recording some of the WPC results - there is also the possibility that there is a delay in the official result as there was controversy with the scoring at the end or that it may have been deemed an exhibition bout - what goes on in Argentina will always attract some suspicion. Either way it doesn't look good for OE - he should be levels above Strunz if he's going anywhere. He fights again on Saturday against a Uruguayan opponent.


Ah cool and agreed. Here's another one for your list...

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/664204

Although I haven't seen him fight, and his opponents are all awful to the extent that he's probably shit himself. :lol:


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut

These Olympic hypejobs get KTFO one by one by Daniel Dubois. Yoka, Hrgovic, Joyce all get ironed out. Dubois is the future at HW.


----------



## Strike

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> These Olympic hypejobs get KTFO one by one by Daniel Dubois. Yoka, Hrgovic, Joyce all get ironed out. Dubois is the future at HW.


I think he is the future too, and hope you're right. But it's early days and we have to see how his own chin is and how he reacts to someone who moves and defends well.

I don't see any hype around the Olympians either, so you're going a bit overboard. Nobody outside of hardcore boxing forums knows about Hrgovic, and there has been no massive hype about Yoka or Joyce turning pro.


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Dychko is now 2-0 (2kos) after knocking out Rodriguez Cage

Havent seen the fight though


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Yoka needs to do nothing else for the next few weeks other than drill defending the right hand. Not sure what he was trying to do, but it was really poor. Like a flimsy high guard coupled with a bit of an attempt to roll the punch. 

Some nice moves, especially like the jab-right to the body-power jab combo, but lots of work to do.

Rice was a good opponent for a second fight.


----------



## Strike

Thomas Crewz said:


> Yoka needs to do nothing else for the next few weeks other than drill defending the right hand. Not sure what he was trying to do, but it was really poor. Like a flimsy high guard coupled with a bit of an attempt to roll the punch.
> 
> Some nice moves, especially like the jab-right to the body-power jab combo, but lots of work to do.
> 
> Rice was a good opponent for a second fight.


That would be a good opponent for Dubois.


----------



## Fake Beef

Strike said:


> That would be a good opponent for Dubois.


I was thinking this but really there's hundreds of good opponents for Dubois compared to the level of dross he's been facing up to this point!


----------



## Strike

Fake Beef said:


> I was thinking this but really there's hundreds of good opponents for Dubois compared to the level of dross he's been facing up to this point!


I agree in one way, but honestly...we judge new fighters so differently to fighters in the past. Dubois has had 5 fights...in the past we just didn't see a prospect's first 5 fights. Nobody was watching who was chosen for Hamed or Calzaghe's 5th bout. I don't think Mendouo was a bad opponent at all. At the time he was 3-1 with his only loss one that was by a single point and he had represented his country at the 2012 Olympics.

But AJ Carter was a pointless opponent and he does now need to be put in with someone durable.


----------



## beadybea

Efe Ajagba vs Luke Lyons


----------



## beadybea

Cassius Chaney suffers knockdowns against Jon Bolden


----------



## Kid Cubano

cuban prospect, Frank Sanchez


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Cassius Chaney suffers knockdowns against Jon Bolden


The guy filming that might be the dumbest human being to ever operate a camera. "We aint playing" and "Hello" seem to be tourettes like outbursts that he has no control over.


----------



## beadybea

Kid Cubano said:


> cuban prospect, Frank Sanchez


Do you know much about him?


----------



## beadybea

George Arias vs Mario Heredia


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> Cassius Chaney suffers knockdowns against Jon Bolden


Damn, he got dropped hard.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, he got dropped hard.


Yes. I'm pulling the brakes a little in my support of Chaney. Maybe he can still be a contender in the future but he needs to improve and fight more frequently. I have been guilty of overrating him but not giving up on him just yet.


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> Yes. I'm pulling the brakes a little in my support of Chaney. Maybe he can still be a contender in the future but he needs to improve and fight more frequently. I have been guilty of overrating him but not giving up on him just yet.


He looked pretty terrible, and he looked like he took a damn bullet the way he wilted in the corner. How old is he?


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> He looked pretty terrible, and he looked like he took a damn bullet the way he wilted in the corner. How old is he?


30 and a late starter to the sport.


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> George Arias vs Mario Heredia


Heredia wasn't doing bad. What happened to cause the wave-off? Dude is a fat-shit, though.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> Heredia wasn't doing bad. What happened to cause the wave-off? Dude is a fat-shit, though.


Not sure, it's hard to tell from the footage. Heredia isn't bad and was himself considered a bit of a prospect before he had a shoot out with Laron Mitchell.

Arias has to be one of my favourite fighters though, he's such an entertainer. I'm not sure if he has the size or power to be a contender but I hope he can prove me wrong there.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Not sure, it's hard to tell from the footage. Heredia isn't bad and was himself considered a bit of a prospect before he had a shoot out with Laron Mitchell.
> 
> *Arias has to be one of my favourite fighters though, he's such an entertainer. *I'm not sure if he has the size or power to be a contender but I hope he can prove me wrong there.


I also like Arias a lot. His style is bizarre but fun to watch. Kind of like a bull charging a matador.

- But those tiny arms of his. He only has a 73" reach! Plus he seems to enjoy moving forward with his head down. (I guess figuring his opponent won't want to hit him on the top of his head?) 
I can't see him easily getting inside on Wilder or AJ, without taking some huge punishment.


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> Not sure, it's hard to tell from the footage. Heredia isn't bad and was himself considered a bit of a prospect before he had a shoot out with Laron Mitchell.
> 
> Arias has to be one of my favourite fighters though, he's such an entertainer. I'm not sure if he has the size or power to be a contender but I hope he can prove me wrong there.


Yeah, Heredia was a former WSB fighter. He was on this 100 top prospects list that some crazy fan had over the net that I read. Still, he looked enormous compared to Arias.


----------



## thehook13




----------



## Cableaddict

^ Looks like Tyson ate Wlad's soul.

And then just kept on eating ......


----------



## beadybea

I have a few pending prospect fights that excite me on the horizon. Most of this is from Boxrec so not official but here's hoping.

Junior Fa vs Fred Latham 10th November - this one is on Showtime
Nathan Gorman vs Mohamed Soltby 11th November - live on Boxnation
Martin Bakole Ilunga vs Ali Baghouz 11th November - live on C5 (UK)
Raphael Tronche vs Cyril Leonet 11th November - live on Canal+ Sport (Francais) for French HW title
Sergey Kuzmin vs Amir Mansour 27th November
Mladen Miljas vs Dillon Carman 1st December for Canadian HW title
Bogdan Dinu vs Vladimir Tereshkin 8th December for WBA Continental Heavyweight Title - finally a step up for Dinu - I expect @Cableaddict will be pleased with this one
Zhilei Zhang vs Herve Hubeaux 10th December - perhaps ZZ's team are letting him off the leash again
Gasan Gimbatov vs Roberto Secola 15th December - I was VERY impressed with Gimbatov's outing the other day, should have a link for that soon

Miller, Kabayel, Kownacki I class as contenders now so deserve their own threads.


----------



## Thomas Crewz

beadybea said:


> I have a few pending prospect fights that excite me on the horizon. Most of this is from Boxrec so not official but here's hoping.
> 
> Junior Fa vs Fred Latham 10th November - this one is on Showtime
> Nathan Gorman vs Mohamed Soltby 11th November - live on Boxnation
> Martin Bakole Ilunga vs Ali Baghouz 11th November - live on C5 (UK)
> Raphael Tronche vs Cyril Leonet 11th November - live on Canal+ Sport (Francais) for French HW title
> Sergey Kuzmin vs Amir Mansour 27th November
> Mladen Miljas vs Dillon Carman 1st December for Canadian HW title
> Bogdan Dinu vs Vladimir Tereshkin 8th December for WBA Continental Heavyweight Title - finally a step up for Dinu - I expect @Cableaddict will be pleased with this one
> Zhilei Zhang vs Herve Hubeaux 10th December - perhaps ZZ's team are letting him off the leash again
> Gasan Gimbatov vs Roberto Secola 15th December - I was VERY impressed with Gimbatov's outing the other day, should have a link for that soon
> 
> Miller, Kabayel, Kownacki I class as contenders now so deserve their own threads.


Joe Joyce fights Tom Little in December on the Haye vs Bellew II card. Daniel Dubois fights Dorian Darch in December on the Degale comeback card.

Ok fights for both


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Sergey Kuzmin vs Amir Mansour 27th November


That's a huge step up for Kuzmin. His last fight was Malcolm Tann, and now he's in with a guy who is a gatekeeper with decent pop and has never been properly stopped.


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> That's a huge step up for Kuzmin. His last fight was Malcolm Tann, and now he's in with a guy who is a gatekeeper with decent pop and has never been properly stopped.


Yes, should be a good fight too - both come forward fighters who can bang. I'm fairly confident Kuzmin takes this one though.


----------



## Cableaddict

Strike said:


> That's a huge step up for Kuzmin. His last fight was Malcolm Tann, and now he's in with a guy who is a gatekeeper with decent pop and has never been properly stopped.


I agree. Mansour is a lot better than he often gets credit for. If he shows up in shape & motivated, he's still a very tough opponent, even at 45 y-o.

I don't know ANYTHING about Kuzmin. What's the story on this guy?


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> I have a few pending prospect fights that excite me on the horizon. Most of this is from Boxrec so not official but here's hoping.
> 
> Bogdan Dinu vs Vladimir Tereshkin 8th December for WBA Continental Heavyweight Title - finally a step up for Dinu - I expect @Cableaddict will be pleased with this one .


Great fight! (thx)

Sadly, it's still in Romania. 
Would winning this minor WBA make Dinu a mandatory for any top ten fighter?


----------



## Cableaddict

Junior Fa vs Fred Latham tomorrow:

I won't be surprised if Latham takes it, on points at least. (and then loses via robbery decision.)

Fa is fun to watch, but he's yet another promising heavy from New Zealand with sub-par defense. 
Are there no good trainers down unda?
------------------------

BTW - Anyone know what's going on with Trey Lippe? (Tommy Morrison's kid.) He hasn't fought since 2016.
Last I read, he was training with Freddie Roach, and he was looking VERY good in the ring. 
13 (13) -0, really good movement, and decent defense as well.

Did he get hurt?


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Junior Fa vs Fred Latham tomorrow:
> 
> I won't be surprised if Latham takes it, on points at least. (and then loses via robbery decision.)
> 
> Fa is fun to watch, but he's yet another promising heavy from New Zealand with sub-par defense.
> Are there no good trainers down unda?
> ------------------------
> 
> BTW - Anyone know what's going on with Trey Lippe? (Tommy Morrison's kid.) He hasn't fought since 2016.
> Last I read, he was training with Freddie Roach, and he was looking VERY good in the ring.
> 13 (13) -0, really good movement, and decent defense as well.
> 
> Did he get hurt?


Yes Lippe hurt his hand I believe.


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> I agree. Mansour is a lot better than he often gets credit for. If he shows up in shape & motivated, he's still a very tough opponent, even at 45 y-o.
> 
> I don't know ANYTHING about Kuzmin. What's the story on this guy?


Kuzmin won European Super Heavy gold as an amateur in 2010 and in the World Series of Boxing he KO'd Joe Joyce (2016 Olympic Silver medal winner) in 1 round. But he's 30 already, and has to get a move on. He's not a prospect that I expect to do much to be honest, but still an interesting addition to the scene. The Mansour fight should tell us a lot.


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> Kuzmin won European Super Heavy gold as an amateur in 2010 and in the World Series of Boxing he KO'd Joe Joyce (2016 Olympic Silver medal winner) in 1 round. But he's 30 already, and has to get a move on. He's not a prospect that I expect to do much to be honest, but still an interesting addition to the scene. The Mansour fight should tell us a lot.


I think he could be a decent contender with the potential to crack the current top 10. He has a decent defence and jab and he seems to carry reasonable power at least. He's fairly slow and his conditioning is a concern. This fight should definitely tell us a lot.


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> I think he could be a decent contender with the potential to crack the current top 10. He has a decent defence and jab and he seems to carry reasonable power at least. He's fairly slow and his conditioning is a concern. This fight should definitely tell us a lot.


Yeah that about sums it up.


----------



## Lampley

Cableaddict said:


> Junior Fa vs Fred Latham tomorrow:
> 
> I won't be surprised if Latham takes it, on points at least. (and then loses via robbery decision.)
> 
> Fa is fun to watch, but he's yet another promising heavy from New Zealand with sub-par defense.
> Are there no good trainers down unda?


Man, Latham got dealt with. That reminded me of Tua/Ruiz. He was out of there in a flash. I couldn't get a read on Fa, really, other than obviously big and strong.

That was a pretty weak ShoBox as it goes.


----------



## Cableaddict

Oh well.


With the HW division what it is, you gotta' at least TRY to get excited about such fights!


----------



## Strike

Gorman stopped Soltby in the 5th round, but looked a bit sloppy. He was too predictable with a lot of his shots and Soltby would duck under them and as Gorman fell into the shot, they spent a lot of time clinching and being separated. But decent enough win all the same.

Bakole Ilunga beat Ali Baghouz by first round TKO too.

Never heard of Raphael Tronche until @beadybea mentioned him. He won on points, but his activity level since turning pro is awful. Either he's injury prone to fuck, has no real love for the sport or spent time in prison.

He turned pro in Feb 2009 and had two fights that year. Didn't fight in 2010. Fought once in 2011. Nothing in 2012, 2013, 2014. Two fights in 2015, then three last year. And last night's fight was his first of 2017.

Write him off.


----------



## The Kraken

Remember Chris Okoh??? Big hope from the past

Darren Corbett did him inside 5 rounds


----------



## The Kraken

I think everyone missed the possible fight between the Belfast big mouth tough bastards, Darren Corbett vs Martin Rogan


----------



## beadybea

Nathan Gorman vs Mohamed Soltby


----------



## beadybea

Umut Camkiran vs Archil Gigolashvili


----------



## Cableaddict

Do any of you European guys know if the Dinu-Tereshkin, on Dec 8th, will be televised?

I assume so, since it's for a minor title.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Do any of you European guys know if the Dinu-Tereshkin, on Dec 8th, will be televised?
> 
> I assume so, since it's for a minor title.


Dinu's home fights have recently been on Pro TV in Romania and Tereshkin's last fight was live on YouTube so I'd expect so. The undercard also looks fairly solid.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Dinu's home fights have recently been on Pro TV in Romania and Tereshkin's last fight was live on YouTube so I'd expect so. The undercard also looks fairly solid.


thx.

Is they both really well known there?

Is this considered an important fight in Eastern Europe?


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> thx.
> 
> Is they both really well known there?
> 
> Is this considered an important fight in Eastern Europe?


Well Pro TV is a popular commercial station in Romania (probably analogous to Fox/NBC in the US or ITV in the UK) and Dinu has been headlining Saturday night cards. That said I recently spoke with a former amateur from Romania, asked him about Dinu and he responded "Who? Ah, he disappeared!" I have no idea about Tereshkin or whether the fight has any buzz at all there - a quick google suggests not.


----------



## beadybea

Raphael Tronche vs Cyril Leonet


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Raphael Tronche vs Cyril Leonet


Tronche is going nowhere. Time to drop him from your list mate. No real dig, hugely inactive for long spells and is scraping past the likes of Leonet and last year Gabriel Enguema. I say scraping, but I haven't watched the fight, but on two cards he won by 2 rounds, same with Enguema, so unless they are awful cards (which is possible) he's having close fights with borderline journeymen.


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> Tronche is going nowhere. Time to drop him from your list mate. No real dig, hugely inactive for long spells and is scraping past the likes of Leonet and last year Gabriel Enguema. I say scraping, but I haven't watched the fight, but on two cards he won by 2 rounds, same with Enguema, so unless they are awful cards (which is possible) he's having close fights with borderline journeymen.


Yeah I've seen a fair bit of Tronche before (as he was set to fight Dinu but tore his bicep so the fight was canned). He actually looks pretty good in spells, throws some great fast combinations but then somehow ends up in wars with opponents he really should breeze past. Being French champion he could well end up as an opponent for Yoka. He's not someone that I think is going to crack the top 30 to be honest but worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## Conall Cernach

beadybea said:


> I have a few pending prospect fights that excite me on the horizon. Most of this is from Boxrec so not official but here's hoping.
> 
> Junior Fa vs Fred Latham 10th November - this one is on Showtime
> Nathan Gorman vs Mohamed Soltby 11th November - live on Boxnation
> Martin Bakole Ilunga vs Ali Baghouz 11th November - live on C5 (UK)
> Raphael Tronche vs Cyril Leonet 11th November - live on Canal+ Sport (Francais) for French HW title
> Sergey Kuzmin vs Amir Mansour 27th November
> Mladen Miljas vs Dillon Carman 1st December for Canadian HW title
> Bogdan Dinu vs Vladimir Tereshkin 8th December for WBA Continental Heavyweight Title - finally a step up for Dinu - I expect @Cableaddict will be pleased with this one
> Zhilei Zhang vs Herve Hubeaux 10th December - perhaps ZZ's team are letting him off the leash again
> Gasan Gimbatov vs Roberto Secola 15th December - I was VERY impressed with Gimbatov's outing the other day, should have a link for that soon
> 
> Miller, Kabayel, Kownacki I class as contenders now so deserve their own threads.


Short but sweet for Mr. Gimbatov:


----------



## beadybea

Good news - Oscar Rivas will fight in France on December 14th. I’m told the plan is to face Evgenios Lazaridis and looking towards a fight with Duhaupas.

Bad news - Zhilei Zhang vs Herve Hubeaux doesn’t look to be happening.


----------



## Boxfan

beadybea said:


> Good news - Oscar Rivas will fight in France on December 14th. I'm told the plan is to face Evgenios Lazaridis and looking towards a fight with Duhaupas.
> 
> Bad news - Zhilei Zhang vs Herve Hubeaux doesn't look to be happening.


Rivas a blast from the past. Looked good when i saw him if a bit small. Any idea what happened to him?


----------



## beadybea

Boxfan said:


> Rivas a blast from the past. Looked good when i saw him if a bit small. Any idea what happened to him?


Had problems with his retina resulting in failed medicals for step up fights with Mansour & Washington in the US. Yet to be seen if those problems are behind him.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Had problems with his retina resulting in failed medicals for step up fights with Mansour & Washington in the US. Yet to be seen if those problems are behind him.


Well, he did fight in September, getting a first round KO over some decent journeyman, so at least we know he passed the commission's requirements.

Rivas is still only 30 years old, so possible big things ahead. Speed, power, aggressiveness. Questionable defense, though. I assume he's still with Mark Ramsey, which is a good thing.

I think he also holds some minor belt as well (NABF?) so that might help get him bigger fights.

He's awfully small by today's HW standards, but of course so was Mike Tyson in his day, so ......


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Well, he did fight in September, getting a first round KO over some decent journeyman, so at least we know he passed the commission's requirements.
> 
> Rivas is still only 30 years old, so possible big things ahead. Speed, power, aggressiveness. Questionable defense, though. I assume he's still with Mark Ramsey, which is a good thing.
> 
> I think he also holds some minor belt as well (NABF?) so that might help get him bigger fights.
> 
> He's awfully small by today's HW standards, but of course so was Mike Tyson in his day, so ......


Yeah he's always managed to pass medicals in Canada but I'm lead to believe the US ones (and California in particular) are stricter - I'm not 100% sure how true that is.

Size and defending the jab are Rivas' weaknesses although he does hold an amateur win over Pulev for what that's worth. Of the 'small' heavyweights our there I'd probably say him and Dinu are the most likely to do something but I'm not convinced either can go to the very top. Either way it's good to see those two back in the ring and hopefully against better opposition. It's time for those two along with Kuzmin & Zhang to step up now.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> *Of the 'small' heavyweights our there I'd probably say him and Dinu are the most likely to do something *but I'm not convinced either can go to the very top. Either way it's good to see those two back in the ring and hopefully against better opposition. It's time for those two along with Kuzmin & Zhang to step up now.


Funny, I always think of Dinu as "smallish" myself, but he's actually 6'5" and about 245 lbs!

He just LOOKS small in the ring, for some reason. 
Maybe because he's so fast for a big guy?


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Funny, I always think of Dinu as "smallish" myself, but he's actually 6'5" and about 245 lbs!
> 
> He just LOOKS small in the ring, for some reason.
> Maybe because he's so fast for a big guy?


Yeah, maybe it's a stretch calling him small but I think his height is overstated. I had a short twitter conversation with Dave Allen on the Dinu vs Tereshkin fight - he said he'd been in camp with both guys and Dinu was much smaller. Also that Dinu was a quality boxer but feels he's been a sparring partner for too long.


----------



## Tage_West

Conall Cernach said:


> Short but sweet for Mr. Gimbatov:


bloody hell that ring is jokes size. during the breaks both corners trainers backs are touching.

lovely right hand after throwing a lead right hand before it. nice mix up.


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Does anyone have full fight videos of Hrgovic's two pro matches so far?

Ive seen both KOs, and i know they were both KO1s so prob not much more to see, but would like to see the full fights.


----------



## beadybea

Thomas Crewz said:


> Does anyone have full fight videos of Hrgovic's two pro matches so far?
> 
> Ive seen both KOs, and i know they were both KO1s so prob not much more to see, but would like to see the full fights.


I've only seen the KOs (a GIF and a video with music) like you and I've looked pretty hard but no luck.


----------



## Thomas Crewz

beadybea said:


> I've only seen the KOs (a GIF and a video with music) like you and I've looked pretty hard but no luck.


Fair enough. We are a bit spoiled nowadays being able to find almost all boxing online.

Look forward to his next fight. Any opponent or date rumoured?


----------



## beadybea

Thomas Crewz said:


> Fair enough. We are a bit spoiled nowadays being able to find almost all boxing online.
> 
> Look forward to his next fight. Any opponent or date rumoured?


January 27th for sure. I've heard no opponents suggested yet.


----------



## Strike

The Kuzmin - Mansour fight ended in a technical draw after a head clash in the 3rd round. Shame.


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> The Kuzmin - Mansour fight ended in a technical draw after a head clash in the 3rd round. Shame.


----------



## beadybea

Some highlights of the debut of Michael Polite Coffie. Honestly I don't know much about him but I'm told by someone's opinion that I value that he's one to watch and has been training with Wilder. Video not the best.


----------



## beadybea

Another debutant recently was Marlo Moore. He is the one who derailed Darmani Rock's Olympic hopes, he's trained by Virgil Hunter and I think promoted by Mayweather. Again I'm scraping around for footage but think he's one to keep an eye on.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bbsk2GoHeZ-/


----------



## beadybea

Oleksandr Zakhozyhi vs Miles Dovedan


----------



## beadybea

Martin Bakole Ilunga vs Ali Baghouz.

I believe Baghouz will be Yoka's next opponent.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Martin Bakole Ilunga vs Ali Baghouz.
> 
> I believe Baghouz will be Yoka's next opponent.


Oh yes.

This guy just made my short list!

I don't like that he tried to hit Baghouz after he was clearly down, but still, Llunga appears to have solid fundamentals to go with some serious powah. Fast hands too, for such a big guy. (His height isn't listed, but he made the 6'2" Baghouz look like a middleweight.)

Love the way he throws that wide right cross, like it was a hook. 
Plus uppercuts, body shots, all without divertingn his eyes much so as not to telegraph them. 
- And while keeping his head reasonably back & safe. Nice.

I think this guy might be the goods.
Does anyone know much about him?


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> I think this guy might be the goods.
> Does anyone know much about him?


He is the brother of the cruiserweight Ilunga Makabu who Tony Bellew beat for the WBC title. He now lives and trains in Scotland, and is trained by Billy Nelson who is the longtime trainer of Ricky Burns.

He's a weird one. At times when he lets his hands go he looks to have pretty fast hands, but at other times he looks really sluggish. His jab is decent, and he has decent power, but he's quite wide at times and very upright. It's hard to judge, as some of his performances stand out as impressive, while others stand out as not very impressive for someone being tipped to go all the way. This latest one is hard to call, as Baghouz is an unknown quantity.

Personally, I don't think Bakole is going to world level, but we'll know more when he faces someone closer to British title level.


----------



## Cableaddict

^ Thx. I'll have to check out his earlier fights.

FWIW, and just from that one video, he doesn't look "very upright" to me. He looks like a tall fighter "fighting tall" and protecting his head.

If he runs hot & cold, as you say, then maybe he needs a good conditioning coach.


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> ^ Thx. I'll have to check out his earlier fights.
> 
> FWIW, and just from that one video, he doesn't look "very upright" to me. He looks like a tall fighter "fighting tall" and protecting his head.
> 
> If he runs hot & cold, as you say, then maybe he needs a good conditioning coach.


Yeah he looked decent there, and then other times just...sluggish. His best assets seem to be his jab and the fact that he goes to the body quite regularly and well. He seems to hit pretty hard, but it's hard to really judge as only one of the stoppage wins stands out as impressive, and then two other fights that went 4 and 6 rounds should really be ones you'd expect a stoppage in if the guy is a real banger.


----------



## Thomas Crewz

beadybea said:


> Martin Bakole Ilunga vs Ali Baghouz.
> 
> I believe Baghouz will be Yoka's next opponent.


Baghouz started well. Decent performance from Bakole.

My issue with him is his footwork. Seems to leave his feet behind a lot, looks pretty static. Nice hands though.

Plenty of potential. He doesnt impress me as much as Dubois or Gorman


----------



## Cableaddict

Thomas Crewz said:


> Baghouz started well. Decent performance from Bakole.
> 
> My issue with him is his footwork. Seems to leave his feet behind a lot, looks pretty static. Nice hands though.
> 
> Plenty of potential. He doesnt impress me as much as Dubois or Gorman


I'm not saying he's without issues. - Just a big ol' hunk of potential.
More promising, to my eyes, than Dubois or Miller.
Well, Miller at least.

Certainly better than the vast majority of prospects to be found so far in this thread. - Some of these guys look like they just walked in off the street and wrapped their hands for the first time.

Well, heck, at least I'm TRYING to get excited about this bloody division! (it aint easy.)


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> I'm not saying he's without issues. - Just a big ol' hunk of potential.
> More promising, to my eyes, than Dubois or Miller.
> Well, Miller at least.
> 
> Certainly better than the vast majority of prospects to be found so far in this thread. - Some of these guys look like they just walked in off the street and wrapped their hands for the first time.
> 
> Well, heck, at least I'm TRYING to get excited about this bloody division! (it aint easy.)


The most promising UK based heavy prospects to me are Dubois and Gorman. Dubois because he hits very hard, has a good jab, and only just turned 20...plus he has sparred with quality opposition. Gorman when he is in full flow, just looks a natural boxer. He goes to the body and head fluidly, has quick hands for a big lump, is being trained by Hatton and seems very grounded...also only 21 himself.

They both have a lot to improve on, but look promising. Bakole would be third on that list.

Outside of the UK...I guess Hrgovic looks the most promising from the guys I've seen a fair bit of. Don't rate Cassius Chaney or Junior Fa, and one of the Russian prospects Plechko is 12-0 with 12 KO's...but looks frankly crap.

I haven't seen enough of Darmani Rock, but Efe Ajagba might be one to watch out for. He just stopped Rodney Hernandez in 5 rounds, and Hernandez has never been stopped before, but has gone the distance with Adam Kownacki, Sergey Kuzmin and Zhilei Zhang. I actually kept saying I wanted Hernandez as Dubois's next opponent, but unfortunately they've gone with the pointless fight of Dorian Darch.

Oh and @beadybea have you seen that despite losing 2 months ago, Onoriode Ehwarieme's boxrec still shows him as unbeaten? Dodgy as fuck.

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/555940

EDIT: Oleksandr Teslenko might be worth following, but again I need to see a bit more.


----------



## Cableaddict

Strike said:


> The most promising UK based heavy prospects to me are Dubois and Gorman. Dubois because he hits very hard, has a good jab, and only just turned 20...plus he has sparred with quality opposition. Gorman when he is in full flow, just looks a natural boxer. He goes to the body and head fluidly, has quick hands for a big lump, is being trained by Hatton and seems very grounded...also only 21 himself.


My only problem with Dubois is that he seems a little stiff, musclebound, even. 
I don't see that ever getting better. (Though AJ has certainly gotten more fluid, so who knows?)

I literally haven't seen this Gorman fellow fight. Time for da' Yoo-toob........


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> My only problem with Dubois is that he seems a little stiff, musclebound, even.
> I don't see that ever getting better. (Though AJ has certainly gotten more fluid, so who knows?)
> 
> I literally haven't seen this Gorman fellow fight. Time for da' Yoo-toob........


He is a little stiff and muscle bound, that's fair. But as you point out, AJ is WAY more fluid than he was when he turned over, and at 20...time is on Dubois' side. Gorman has a habit of being a bit predictable at times, and lets opponents wrap him up a bit, but when he lets his shots go and focuses, he just has a natural fighter look to him.

This is his last fight against unbeaten Soltby, I embedded it at the start of the last round, so you can just check out the final round, but obviously rewind it if you want to watch the whole thing. The first 4 rounds show some of his problems, he was too predictable, easy to slip and looked a bit lethargic. But once he sparks himself into life he has ability...






Gorman vs Sokolowski (The Pole has only been stopped by Gorman and Whyte, and went the 6 with Bakole Ilunga)






Gorman vs Mrazek...


----------



## Cableaddict

Well, OK:






I can see what Strike likes about this guy. Fast hands for sure, and classic footwork.

Still, he doesn't really get me excited.
He's a very slow starter (Really came alive in the third) and rather sloppy. Also his offense is VERY basic & one-dimensional, though that can certainly be forgiven in such a young fighter.

With only a 76" reach, he needs to learn how to fight close. Right now he seems more comfortable at mid-range.

Well, definitely another guy to keep an eye on, but I'm not ready to tell all my friends & neighbors. :hat


----------



## Cableaddict

JEEZ, you beat me to it, while I was posting!


----------



## Strike

And a good pad session from Gorman with Hatton...shows his hand speed and good technique for a big lad...


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> JEEZ, you beat me to it, while I was posting!


Yeah he is too predictable at times and the Soltby fight was a bit disappointing. But...he's looked better at times against Sokolwski and his pad work shows that he has the speed to be an issue at the weight. But I see him as one of the top 3 British prospects, but not someone I am tipping to set the world on fire. But again, only 21...really down to earth and willing to learn.


----------



## beadybea

If we're talking young prospects (let's say 25 and under) I agree with @Strike completely that Gorman & Dubois are the two best UK prospects (I'm counting Hughie as a contender now) and that at the moment I'd put Gorman ahead - he's shown much more against decent opposition so far (but Dubois has huge potential). Behind those two is probably Nick Webb* (who might be facing Dubois for the English title early next year). Deeper down there is Josh Sandland and Fabio Wardley - I've not seen much of them but like the little that I have and I'm hearing good things. I watched Naylor Ball again last week and he failed to impress me again (the guy's only 20 though so there's room for improvement).

Stateside It's a little tougher as there's just a general lack of footage but I love what I've seen of Darmani Rock so far. He just looks so comfortable in the ring (I feel the same way about Gorman). Probably Jermaine Franklin would be my #2 at the moment followed by George Arias. Again I've not seen as much of these guys as the Brits but they are all classy fighters. I've not seen much of Stephan Shaw but enough to keep my eye out for him, Nick Mazurak I've been less impressed with. If you want a deep sleeper here I'd go for Marcus Carter. But Rock and Shaw are the only real big guys which I think matters.

East Europe is possibly the most exciting region though. Filip Hrgovic has amateur pedigree and looks the goods so far whilst I'm very excited about Gasan Gimbatov and Vlad Sirenko - all of those guys are huge and very skilled, I'd back them to go far. Oleksandr Teslenko lacks the size so we'll see if he can overcome that. Oleksandr Zakhozhyi and Pawel Wierzbicki both impress me from what I've seen too. I'll also include Tom Schwarz in EE for the sake of ease.

From the rest of the world Efe Ajagba is looking good - and Tyson Fury agrees!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935180176941617153
So @Cableaddict I'd say there is plenty on the horizon to get excited about! I just started to work on an article about guys who could make a splash in 2018 (so not many of the above are included) which I'll post in a few weeks.

*edit - Nick Webb is 30. I had no idea.


----------



## beadybea

Oh and @Strike - onto the subject of Onoriode Ehwarieme. It seems he fought again on 14th October against 8-8 Uruguayan Yuberti Suarez Diaz - again not listed on Boxrec. Who knows what's going on there - he's seemingly known as "The Secret" for a reason.


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> If we're talking young prospects (let's say 25 and under) I agree with @Strike completely that Gorman & Dubois are the two best UK prospects (I'm counting Hughie as a contender now) and that at the moment I'd put Gorman ahead - he's shown much more against decent opposition so far (but Dubois has huge potential). Behind those two is probably Nick Webb* (who might be facing Dubois for the English title early next year). Deeper down there is Josh Sandland and Fabio Wardley - I've not seen much of them but like the little that I have and I'm hearing good things. I watched Naylor Ball again last week and he failed to impress me again (the guy's only 20 though so there's room for improvement).
> 
> Stateside It's a little tougher as there's just a general lack of footage but I love what I've seen of Darmani Rock so far. He just looks so comfortable in the ring (I feel the same way about Gorman). Probably Jermaine Franklin would be my #2 at the moment followed by George Arias. Again I've not seen as much of these guys as the Brits but they are all classy fighters. I've not seen much of Stephan Shaw but enough to keep my eye out for him, Nick Mazurak I've been less impressed with. If you want a deep sleeper here I'd go for Marcus Carter. But Rock and Shaw are the only real big guys which I think matters.
> 
> East Europe is possibly the most exciting region though. Filip Hrgovic has amateur pedigree and looks the goods so far whilst I'm very excited about Gasan Gimbatov and Vlad Sirenko - all of those guys are huge and very skilled, I'd back them to go far. Oleksandr Teslenko lacks the size so we'll see if he can overcome that. Oleksandr Zakhozhyi and Pawel Wierzbicki both impress me from what I've seen too. I'll also include Tom Schwarz in EE for the sake of ease.
> 
> From the rest of the world Efe Ajagba is looking good - and Tyson Fury agrees!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935180176941617153
> So @Cableaddict I'd say there is plenty on the horizon to get excited about! I just started to work on an article about guys who could make a splash in 2018 (so not many of the above are included) which I'll post in a few weeks.
> 
> *edit - Nick Webb is 30. I had no idea.


Great post. Ajagba can clearly bang, as taking out Hernandez when Kownacki, Zhang and Kuzmin all failed to, shows a good level of dig. At the moment he looks a bit open to counters, and I find his guard a bit odd..it's almost reminiscent of a Muay Thai guard. He looks wide at times, but he's young and he's clearly got potential.



beadybea said:


> Oh and @Strike - onto the subject of Onoriode Ehwarieme. It seems he fought again on 14th October against 8-8 Uruguayan Yuberti Suarez Diaz - again not listed on Boxrec. Who knows what's going on there - he's seemingly known as "The Secret" for a reason.


I just don't see how this is allowed. You can't just not have a guy's fights recorded. And how do Boxrec not know?

EDIT: Just watched that utter farce. The guy looks like he's been paid to take a dive. We can write Ehwarieme off right now. The guy has been a pro for 7 fucking years, and that was his was recent fight...in front of 11 people and his opponent's pet cat.

He is now 17-1, but on paper 16-0, and after 7 years as a pro his greatest win is over Zarate. Ehwarieme will remain a "secret" for the rest of his pointless career.


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> I just don't see how this is allowed. You can't just not have a guy's fights recorded. And how do Boxrec not know?
> 
> EDIT: Just watched that utter farce. The guy looks like he's been paid to take a dive. We can write Ehwarieme off right now. The guy has been a pro for 7 fucking years, and that was his was recent fight...in front of 11 people and his opponent's pet cat.
> 
> He is now 17-1, but on paper 16-0, and after 7 years as a pro his greatest win is over Zarate. Ehwarieme will remain a "secret" for the rest of his pointless career.


Yeah sadly I think it's time to keep "The Secret" to myself. I've spoken to him in the past and he's a very nice guy (his English is a little limited).


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Yeah sadly I think it's time to keep "The Secret" to myself. I've spoken to him in the past and he's a very nice guy (his English is a little limited).


I can only assume those past two bouts are exhibitions or some sort of weird paid for entertainment that are not officially licensed. But it's just such an odd, pointless venture unless he is getting well paid, in which case..fair play to him. I just think that sort of bout makes the sport look bad.


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> I can only assume those past two bouts are exhibitions or some sort of weird paid for entertainment that are not officially licensed. But it's just such an odd, pointless venture unless he is getting well paid, in which case..fair play to him. I just think that sort of bout makes the sport look bad.


It's just odd. He lives in Nigeria and flies out to Argentina especially for these events. I can't imagine he's well paid at all for it - nobody is there and it's not televised. There was talk of him heading to the UK or US a few years back but that never materialized.

http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/lloyd-honeyghans-proposal-to-dereck-chisora/


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> It's just odd. He lives in Nigeria and flies out to Argentina especially for these events. I can't imagine he's well paid at all for it - nobody is there and it's not televised. There was talk of him heading to the UK or US a few years back but that never materialized.
> 
> http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/lloyd-honeyghans-proposal-to-dereck-chisora/


Yeah I remember that well. It's just weird in the extreme. Pointless, not documented, reported or with any crowd that even suggests a decent pay day. Can't get my head around it.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Stateside It's a little tougher as there's just a general lack of footage but I love what I've seen of Darmani Rock so far. He just looks so comfortable in the ring (I feel the same way about Gorman). Probably Jermaine Franklin would be my #2 at the moment followed by George Arias. Again I've not seen as much of these guys as the Brits but they are all classy fighters. I've not seen much of Stephan Shaw but enough to keep my eye out for him, Nick Mazurak I've been less impressed with. If you want a deep sleeper here I'd go for Marcus Carter. But Rock and Shaw are the only real big guys which I think matters.


I'm also very impressed with Darmani Rock, so far.
He has huge, thudding power, with both hands. Very aggressive, though a little undisciplined. Still, he takes his time & seems relaxed, which is a huge thing for a 21 year old.
He also occasionally switches to southpaw, with good success.

I think he trains in Philly, though I don't remember with who.
Kronk, I assume.

BTW - I just checked. Rock has a fight tomorrow, against some 8 (5) -1 guy named Carlos Cotto.
Cotto has a decent record, as thing go, but he hasn't fought in 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Strike

A good thing about Rock is that they've put him in with durable guys even early on. Not guys who are a threat, but guys who won't just fold. He fought Brice Ritani Coe in his 6th fight, and that guy has never been stopped and went 6 with Parker. He fought Jon Bolden in his 8th fight who has only been stopped once in 21 fights and that was to Jennings. In his next fight he fought Juan Goode who has only been stopped once in 15 fights.

However, this next fight is SHIT. He's fighting a guy who has not only not fought in over 2.5 years, but he was KO'd in 1 round by a 43 year old journeyman with a 3-8 record in the fight before last. Totally pointless fight for Rock.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> I'm also very impressed with Darmani Rock, so far.
> He has huge, thudding power, with both hands. Very aggressive, though a little undisciplined. Still, he takes his time & seems relaxed, which is a huge thing for a 21 year old.
> He also occasionally switches to southpaw, with good success.
> 
> I think he trains in Philly, though I don't remember with who.
> Kronk, I assume.
> 
> BTW - I just checked. Rock has a fight tomorrow, against some 8 (5) -1 guy named Carlos Cotto.
> Cotto has a decent record, as thing go, but he hasn't fought in 2 1/2 years.





Strike said:


> A good thing about Rock is that they've put him in with durable guys even early on. Not guys who are a threat, but guys who won't just fold. He fought Brice Ritani Coe in his 6th fight, and that guy has never been stopped and went 6 with Parker. He fought Jon Bolden in his 8th fight who has only been stopped once in 21 fights and that was to Jennings. In his next fight he fought Juan Goode who has only been stopped once in 15 fights.
> 
> However, this next fight is SHIT. He's fighting a guy who has not only not fought in over 2.5 years, but he was KO'd in 1 round by a 43 year old journeyman with a 3-8 record in the fight before last. Totally pointless fight for Rock.


It's a late replacement - Tracey Johnson was the opponent until a couple of days ago. I agree that he's had some good opponents - TR have done a decent job there - but an awful job with his profile.


----------



## beadybea

Speaking of Darmani Rock I'm not 100% sure but I think his fight is going to be streamed live on Facebook.

facebook.com/hardhitpromo

Apologies if I'm wrong!


----------



## Cableaddict

Has this guy been mentioned yet?

Swedish HW Otto Wallen: 6' 51/2" southpaw. 18 (12) - 0






He's really fast for a big guy (Maybe as fast as Dinu) and GREAT footwork. Excellent defense, too. And a southpaw, no less.

His only real flaw is his jab, which isn't bad, but could be crisper & straighter.

Sadly, he hasn't fought since April 2017, and has nothing scheduled. Maybe (hopefully) he's looking for new management, so as to get the hell out of Sweden.

(Sweden's a lovely place, just not if you're a pro boxer. Kinda' like New Zealand, but with snow and stunning women everywhere you look.)


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Has this guy been mentioned yet?
> 
> Swedish HW Otto Wallen: 6' 51/2" southpaw. 18 (12) - 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's really fast for a big guy (Maybe as fast as Dinu) and GREAT footwork. Excellent defense, too. And a southpaw, no less.
> 
> His only real flaw is his jab, which isn't bad, but could be crisper & straighter.
> 
> Sadly, he hasn't fought since April 2017, and has nothing scheduled. Maybe (hopefully) he's looking for new management, so as to get the hell out of Sweden.
> 
> (Sweden's a lovely place, just not if you're a pro boxer. Kinda' like New Zealand, but with snow and stunning women everywhere you look.)


Wallin is trying to get a fight with Granat as he was very much seen as Sweden's #2 prospect last year. He's also been a sparring partner for Joshua recently. I have to say that I've not been hugely impressed with him when I've seen him though. He's currently ranked by WBA, IBF & WBO do we might see him in a step up fight soon.


----------



## beadybea

Here's another amateur with decent pedigree who made his pro debut this weekend - Arslanbek Makhmudov.


----------



## beadybea

Ivan Dychko was also in action again this weekend


----------



## beadybea

And Daniel Dubois was also in action.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Wallin is trying to get a fight with Granat as he was very much seen as Sweden's #2 prospect last year. He's also been a sparring partner for Joshua recently. I have to say that I've not been hugely impressed with him when I've seen him though. He's currently ranked by WBA, IBF & WBO do we might see him in a step up fight soon.


What don't you like about him?

Or is it just a general, "feh...." ?


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> What don't you like about him?
> 
> Or is it just a general, "feh...." ?


Not that he was doing anything wrong, just didn't really excite me. It was probably a year or so ago I sat and watched a bunch of his fights. Seem the remember thinking he was a bit of a plodder and slugger without being a tremendous hitter.

I'll probably have quite a bit of time to myself over Christmas so I'll revisit quite a few fighters for a second look.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Not that he was doing anything wrong, just didn't really excite me. It was probably a year or so ago I sat and watched a bunch of his fights. Seem the remember thinking he was a bit of a plodder and slugger without being a tremendous hitter.
> 
> I'll probably have quite a bit of time to myself over Christmas so I'll revisit quite a few fighters for a second look.


You could be right.

I'm just trying to get excited about this fairly lukewarm division. It 'aint easy.

Bogdan Dinu didn't even fight Tereshkin, who evidently pulled out. Instead, he got in some heavy bag practice against no-hoper Nascimento. - And now another 6 months will go by ......


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> You could be right.
> 
> I'm just trying to get excited about this fairly lukewarm division. It 'aint easy.
> 
> Bogdan Dinu didn't even fight Tereshkin, who evidently pulled out. Instead, he got in some heavy bag practice against no-hoper Nascimento. - And now another 6 months will go by ......


Yeah, disappointing once more with Dinu. That's Granat, Tronche and Tereshkin that have fallen through for him this year. He'll probably blast out some Georgian journeyman in 4 months time.

Zhilei Zhang vs Herve Hubeaux also fell through.


----------



## beadybea

George Arias vs Juan Goode


----------



## beadybea

Gasan Gimbatov vs Yury Bykhautsou


----------



## beadybea

Evgeny Romanov vs Tornike Puritchamiashvili


----------



## beadybea

Zamig Atakishiyev vs German Skobenko


----------



## beadybea

Oscar Rivas vs Gabriel Enguema


----------



## beadybea

Tony Yoka vs Ali Baghouz


----------



## beadybea

Prospects of note in action soon:

Filip Hrgovic vs Tom Little 27th Jan (Breidis vs Usyk undercard)
Tom Schwarz vs Samir Nebo 3rd Feb
Basir Abakarov vs Denis Bakhtov 3rd Feb
Nick Webb vs TBA 3rd Feb
Albon Pervizaj vs TBA 3rd Feb
Daniel Dubois vs DL Jones 10th Feb
Evgeny Romanov vs German Skobenko 10th Feb
Hasim Rahman Jr vs TBA 10th Feb
Efe Ajagba vs TBA 10th Feb
Simon Kean vs Alexis Santos 10th Feb
Michael Polite Coffie vs Nicoy Clarke 13th Feb
Joe Joyce vs TBA 16th Feb
Marcus Carter vs TBA 23rd Feb
Niall Kennedy vs Aaron Chavers 24th Feb
Martin Bakole Ilunga vs TBA 3rd March
Cassius Chaney vs TBA 3rd March
Tony Yoka vs TBA 7th April
Umut Camkiran vs TBA 14th April


----------



## beadybea

Filip Hrgovic vs Tom Little


----------



## Thomas Crewz

beadybea said:


> Filip Hrgovic vs Tom Little


Lol that was some mortal kombat shit at the end.

A bit sloppy that performance from Hrgovic though imo. Got caught with some silly shots because his chin is too high and he doesnt do it like Wlad and raise his arms and shoulders to deflect shots.


----------



## beadybea

Thomas Crewz said:


> Lol that was some mortal kombat shit at the end.
> 
> A bit sloppy that performance from Hrgovic though imo. Got caught with some silly shots because his chin is too high and he doesnt do it like Wlad and raise his arms and shoulders to deflect shots.


I thought Little put up a good show - gave Hrgovic some valuable experience in there (I know he has lots of WSB experience but still think the pros is a different animal.)


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Filip Hrgovic vs Tom Little


Little gave a good account of himself, and like you said this is exactly the sort of testing fight that prospects need. That said, I was not impressed by Hrgovic there at all, he is still very upright, and wide open on the counter. He is a bit predictable with some of his attacks too, and looks to have solid dig as opposed to really heavy hands. Still miles better opponent than the one Dubois has up next.


----------



## beadybea

Tom Schwarz vs Samir Nebo


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Tom Schwarz vs Samir Nebo


Nick Webb's last fight...


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Tom Schwarz vs Samir Nebo


Also...what a pathetic stoppage. Terrible reffing, and Schwarz is going to be lucky to get as far as the EBU title.


----------



## Cableaddict

Strike said:


> Also...what a pathetic stoppage. Terrible reffing, and Schwarz is going to be lucky to get as far as the EBU title.


I dunno.

He's sloppy, and his right hand technique is a bit off. (he sort of pushes it) However, he looks big and powerful, he uses his height well, has decent balance & footwork, has a fast & sneaky left hook (watch the Redzovic fight) and he has a SWEET jab.

He also throws a very interesting punch that can only be described as a "long uppercut." Really odd. It probably doesn't have a lot of power behind it, but it's hard to see coming, and keeps him at a safe distance at the same time.

And he's also aggressive as hell when he thinks he has his opponent hurt. He has that killer instinct. Pretty good stamina, too.

He definitely need to work on lead-hand punch technique, and it wouldn't hurt if he could learn to move sideways instead of always straight back, but both of those things are not that hard to achieve.

The guy's only 23 years old. I actually see potential. - If he has a good trainer and they don't push him too fast.


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> I dunno.
> 
> He's sloppy, but he looks big and powerful, he uses his height well, and he has a SWEET jab.
> 
> I actually see potential.


But he's not really powerful...that's part of his problem. He wasn't putting a dent in Nebo, and Nebo was done in 1 round by Bekin Pergega (who?) who has 3 KO wins in 16 fights.

Let's look at the guys that have taken Schwarz the distance...

Ivica Bacurin...fair enough, he's pretty durable, but Bellew stopped him at Cruiser after dropping him 3 times. Gassiev went the distance with him, but dropped him 3 times. Whyte did him in the 6th, and 3 months after going the 8 with Schwarz he was KO'd in 2 by Takam. But...still...the guy is not stopped often.

Dennis Lewandowski...never been stopped, so fair enough, can't read anything into that.

Konstantin Airich...went the 8 with Schwarz. Aside from being done by Joshua in 3, he was done in 1 by Charr, in 5 by Rudenko and Ustinov, in 2 by Kuzmin and in 1 by Helenius. In fact, ignoring the Joshua fight (which was 11 fights back), in his last 10 fights he has won 2 and lost 8. Of the 8 he lost, 7 were by KO and the only person he went the distance with...was Schwarz.

Vaclav Pejsaw...only stopped twice, so again not a big issue, but done in 2 by Price and Kuzmin.

Tomas Mrazek...he's been KO'd 24 times, was done in 3 (after being dropped 3 times) by Whyte one month after going the 6 with Schwarz. Also done in 3 by Nick Webb, Nathan Gorman and Martin Bakole...done in 1 by Ian Lewison.

It's not damning, but the evidence just suggests that he doesn't hit very hard, and he's fought absolutely nobody after 20 fights. That said, he is young and his jab is alright...and he's big.


----------



## beadybea

When I first saw Schwarz (I think it was the Mezencev fight) I wasn't at all impressed but I do think he's improved considerably since then. I agree with @Cableaddict that sometimes he pushes his shots and leans in a little too. At 23 he's still only a baby in HW terms and I think these types of opponent are quite good for his development - I've been particularly impressed with how relaxed he's looked in the ring in his last couple of outings. The stoppage wasn't great though and I don't think he's ready to face anyone in the top 30 just yet - I'd stick him in with more durable journeymen and have him much more active.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960085462760214528


----------



## Cableaddict

Strike said:


> But he's not really powerful...that's part of his problem. He wasn't putting a dent in Nebo, and Nebo was done in 1 round by Bekin Pergega (who?) who has 3 KO wins in 16 fights.


I agree. 
What I'm saying is, he appears to be a powerful guy. His lack of punching technique is keeping him from utilizing that natural power.

He certainly has a deadly left hook, but sadly he doesn't throw it very often. Again probably due to bad training.


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> I agree.
> What I'm saying is, he appears to be a powerful guy. His lack of punching technique is keeping him from utilizing that natural power.
> 
> He certainly has a deadly left hook, but sadly he doesn't throw it very often. Again probably due to bad training.


Ah okay...yeah he seems to throw a lot of arm punches. Plenty of time for him to improve to be fair, but I don't expect him to do much.


----------



## Cableaddict

Strike said:


> Ah okay...yeah he seems to throw a lot of arm punches. Plenty of time for him to improve to be fair, but I don't expect him to do much.


Your not impressed by his balance & footwork?

I sure am.


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> Your not impressed by his balance & footwork?
> 
> I sure am.


It's decent enough, I like that he mixes up his attacks, but my issue is more than none of those attacks seem very potent. Then again, I felt like that about Tyson Fury early doors, and he turned out to be just fine. However, Schwarz doesn't have Fury's upper body movement, but for a big guy his feet are decent yeah.


----------



## beadybea

Stephan Shaw vs Joel Caudle (35 mins)
Oleksandr Teslenko vs Keenan Hickman (1hr 28 mins)


Stephan Shaw vs Joel Caudle (35 mins)
Oleksandr Teslenko vs Keenan Hickman (1hr 28 mins)


facebook.com/DiBellaEntertainment/videos/10160164982900085/

It doesn't seem to work when I link it but paste in the URL


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Stephan Shaw vs Joel Caudle (35 mins)
> Oleksandr Teslenko vs Keenan Hickman (1hr 28 mins)
> 
> Stephan Shaw vs Joel Caudle (35 mins)
> Oleksandr Teslenko vs Keenan Hickman (1hr 28 mins)
> 
> facebook.com/DiBellaEntertainment/videos/10160164982900085/
> 
> It doesn't seem to work when I link it but paste in the URL


Are these two guys on your list?

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/763287

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/729667


----------



## Thomas Crewz




----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> Are these two guys on your list?
> 
> http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/763287
> 
> http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/729667


I've seen quite a bit of Miljas. He's a physical specimen, always comes in great shape. He has some power and puts punches together well, including some clubbing body shots. On the downside he's VERY upright with little head movement and quite mechanical. There was actually a double knockdown in his last fight with Carman. I think Kean is the best Canadian from what I've seen - he faces Alexis Santos on Saturday which is on TVA Sports if you have access to that.

I'm aware of Tovar but haven't had the chance to see him in action yet.


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> I've seen quite a bit of Miljas. He's a physical specimen, always comes in great shape. He has some power and puts punches together well, including some clubbing body shots. On the downside he's VERY upright with little head movement and quite mechanical. There was actually a double knockdown in his last fight with Carman. I think Kean is the best Canadian from what I've seen - he faces Alexis Santos on Saturday which is on TVA Sports if you have access to that.
> 
> I'm aware of Tovar but haven't had the chance to see him in action yet.


Cool...yeah I just saw the double KD...really unusual. I hadn't seen either of these guys, just came across their profiles and thought I'd check in case you hadn't got them on your list. Agree with your assessment of Miljas from what I've seen. Here is the double KD for anyone interested...


----------



## Strike

Hey @beadybea do you have these guys...

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/665197

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/785893

Not trying to be annoying, I just know this is your thing, and wanted to help out and point you to any you might not have on your massive list. :lol:


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> Hey @beadybea do you have these guys...
> 
> http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/665197
> 
> http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/785893
> 
> Not trying to be annoying, I just know this is your thing, and wanted to help out and point you to any you might not have on your massive list. :lol:


It's certainly not annoying, I'm always happy when someone wants to talk heavyweight boxing.

Pretty sure I've seen Kashinsky a few times - he's often on those long Russian cards that you can watch on YouTube or vsanebox but honestly I can't remember what he's like, he's one of those cruisers that stray into heavyweight. Next time he's on I'll pay a bit more attention.

I've seen a few clips of Wardley, that's all so can't really judge. I do know a guy who tells me he's one to watch though and he knows his stuff.


----------



## Fake Beef

Whatever happened to Kash Ali?


----------



## beadybea

Fake Beef said:


> Whatever happened to Kash Ali?


Not sure why he hasn't fought in so long. He is currently sparring with Nathan Gorman though.


----------



## beadybea

Simon Kean stopped Alexis Santos earlier in the 8th round. This was a decent step up for Kean, when fresh he looked really good with the jab, body work and with hooks and the straight right, tying Santos up on the inside nicely. He did start to tire in the 5th and then his work dropped off and he came close to losing a point for pushing and holding repeatedly. He had Santos down twice in the 6th and looks to be fairly heavy handed.

I'll post the fight if possible but I took a couple of clips of the fight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962550367060942849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962552284667244544


----------



## dyna

The real future of the HW division

Petar Milas, fighting Kevin Johnson next.
22 years old.
Joshua, you're down.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2158194884403274


----------



## beadybea

dyna said:


> The real future of the HW division
> 
> Petar Milas, fighting Kevin Johnson next.
> 22 years old.
> Joshua, you're down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2158194884403274


Nice fight for him, Johnson has a bit of a history of exposing prospects. The Pianeta fight on the undercard is baffling to me.


----------



## dyna

beadybea said:


> Nice fight for him, Johnson has a bit of a history of exposing prospects. The Pianeta fight on the undercard is baffling to me.


Thanks to you I remember Kevin KO'd Pianeta.
Yea, I hope the prospect Pianeta is fighting is good.


----------



## beadybea

I also managed to get a look at Hasim Rahman Jr earlier. It won’t let me link to the fight but if you go to the fightnight live page on Facebook it’s the 2nd fight in.

He showed some glimpses of real ability but was walked down all too easily, caught several times and was exhausted by the end of the 4 rounder. He got the nod on the decision but a draw wouldn’t have been unfair.


----------



## beadybea

dyna said:


> Thanks to you I remember Kevin KO'd Pianeta.
> Yea, I hope the prospect Pianeta is fighting is good.


From memory I think he's only 20 with 1 or 2 fights under his belt. I hope he gives Pianeta a beating to be honest!


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> The real future of the HW division
> 
> Petar Milas, fighting Kevin Johnson next.
> 22 years old.
> Joshua, you're down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2158194884403274


I don't know a thing about Milas. He might be great.

- But that KO was a dive. As plain as can be.

The punch wasn't thrown with any real support, and after the opponent went down, he immediately turned his body. Then he raised his head (until the ref pushed it back down. THEN he lay there fore several minutes like he was out cold.
Gimme a break ....

Again, though, this isn't a knock against Milas.


----------



## beadybea

Hasim Rahman Jr vs Ronnie Hale







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962580135701512192


----------



## beadybea

Daniel Dubois vs DL Jones


----------



## beadybea

Nathan Gorman vs Morgan Dessaux


----------



## beadybea

Joe Joyce vs Rudolf Rozic


----------



## beadybea

Filip Hrgovic vs Sean Turner


----------



## beadybea

Tyrone Spong vs Carlos Ailton Nascimento (quality is a bit shoddy on this)


----------



## beadybea

Niall Kennedy v Aaron Chavers

[


----------



## Cableaddict

dyna said:


> The real future of the HW division
> 
> Petar Milas, fighting Kevin Johnson next.
> 22 years old.
> Joshua, you're down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2158194884403274


I doubt AJ will just walk forward with his hands down like that cabby did! :lol:

Still, another guy to keep an eye on, for sure.


----------



## Cableaddict

Hrgovic & Spong both looked great, but against absurdly mis-matched opponents. I doubt either man learned anything. 

Also, I'd like to see Hrgovic show more aggression, more killer instinct. He won every round, but it seemed like he should have been able to take that guy out without much trouble. If Hrgovic fought like Spong, now THAT would be something.

Dubois also fought a no-hoper, only he didn't even look good doing it. I swear, he's actually getting slower.


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> Hrgovic & Spong both looked great, but against absurdly mis-matched opponents. I doubt either man learned anything.
> 
> Also, I'd like to see Hrgovic show more aggression, more killer instinct. He won every round, but it seemed like he should have been able to take that guy out without much trouble. If Hrgovic fought like Spong, now THAT would be something.
> 
> Dubois also fought a no-hoper, only he didn't even look good doing it. I swear, he's actually getting slower.


Bit harsh to say that Hrgovic's opponent was "absurdly mismatched". Turner was 12-1 with 8 KO wins going into the fight and his one loss was a narrow points one. He just KO'd Gjergjaj who was Haye's second comeback opponent. Turner might not be up to much, but for a 4th pro fight, that's a decent enough opponent.

Dubois looked shit, I agree there.


----------



## beadybea

Lots of prospects in action in the near future...

Junior Fa vs Craig Lewis 9th March (Showtime)
Trey Lippe vs Oswaldo Ortega 9th March
Oleksandr Zakhozhyi vs Giorgi Kopadze 10th March
Samuel Kadje vs Evgenios Lazaridis 10th March
Kem Ljungquist vs Frantisek Kohout 10th March
Daso Simeunovic vs Francesco Pianeta 10th March
Efe Ajagba vs Antonio Johnson 10th March
Joe Joyce vs Donnie Palmer 17th March
Albon Pervizaj vs TBA 24th March
Ali Eren Demirezen vs Michael Wallisch 24th March (great fight!)
Agron Smakici vs Malcolm Tann 24th March
Darmani Rock vs Ronnie Hale 30th March
Tony Yoka vs Cyril Leonet 7th April
Joseph Goodall (pro debut) vs TBA 7th April
Simon Kean vs Ignacio Esparza 7th April
Daniel Dubois vs TBA 14th April
Otto Wallin vs Adrian Granat 21st April (another great fight)
Evgeny Romanov vs Pavel Sour 22nd April
Hasim Rahman Jr vs TBA 29th June
Christian Thun vs TBA 16th June


----------



## Cableaddict

Strike said:


> Bit harsh to say that Hrgovic's opponent was "absurdly mismatched". Turner was 12-1 with 8 KO wins going into the fight and his one loss was a narrow points one. He just KO'd Gjergjaj who was Haye's second comeback opponent. Turner might not be up to much, but for a 4th pro fight, that's a decent enough opponent. .


Yeah, true. Turner at least came to fight, and gave it a pretty good try.


----------



## iestyn600

what does anyone think of *Efe Ajagba, *he is looking good, and had one of only kos in olympics


----------



## Strike

iestyn600 said:


> what does anyone think of *Efe Ajagba, *he is looking good, and had one of only kos in olympics


He looks dangerous so far. Aggressive, decent speed and hits hard. Bit raw, but has time to work on these things.


----------



## GaryCanning

James Stabler


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Lots of prospects in action in the near future...
> 
> Junior Fa vs Craig Lewis 9th March (Showtime)
> Trey Lippe vs Oswaldo Ortega 9th March
> Oleksandr Zakhozhyi vs Giorgi Kopadze 10th March
> Samuel Kadje vs Evgenios Lazaridis 10th March
> Kem Ljungquist vs Frantisek Kohout 10th March
> Daso Simeunovic vs Francesco Pianeta 10th March
> Efe Ajagba vs Antonio Johnson 10th March
> Joe Joyce vs Donnie Palmer 17th March


Fa is going nowhere. Scraped an MD win in that bout. Lippe, Zakhozhyi, Kadje, Ljungquist, Ajagba and Joyce all won by stoppage, but all shit opponents, so can't tell much. Daso Simeunovic got KO'd in 3 by Pianeta.


----------



## Cableaddict

Strike said:


> Fa is going nowhere. Scraped an MD win in that bout.


Didn't see the fight, but Fa has been less than impressive for a while. Even in the Barr fight, which he of course won, he got hit an awful lot. He has almost no defense at all. Kind of one-dimensional in his offense as well, although he occasional goes to the body well.

He still has a LOT of very positive attributes, and "only" 28 y-o, but without a new trainer He's probably done making any real noise.


----------



## Cableaddict

Cassius Chaney deserves a mention.

He's not looking very elite at the moment, but any big American HW needs to be watched.

-And Chaney IS a big boy. 6'6" and muscular, yet he moves really well. Surprisingly fast & nimble for his size.

He seems rather sloppy in his offense, though. Only 12 fights & already 30 years old.

Well, maybe ......


----------



## aliwasthegreatest

Huge fan of Spong. Been a huge fan for years. Good to see him can smashing his way up


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> Fa is going nowhere. Scraped an MD win in that bout. Lippe, Zakhozhyi, Kadje, Ljungquist, Ajagba and Joyce all won by stoppage, but all shit opponents, so can't tell much. Daso Simeunovic got KO'd in 3 by Pianeta.


Yes, Fa was really disappointing, I'm not writing him off but definitely tempering expectations on him. Completely agree with @Cableaddict about the lack of variety. Agree on all the opponents there - that was a pretty decent win for Kadje though (although Lazaridis is fairly slow & poor). I've not seen Simenovic but added him as I'm told he was a reasonable amateur and that was a tough fight for a 20 year old kid.



Cableaddict said:


> Cassius Chaney deserves a mention.
> 
> He's not looking very elite at the moment, but any big American HW needs to be watched.
> 
> -And Chaney IS a big boy. 6'6" and muscular, yet he moves really well. Surprisingly fast & nimble for his size.
> 
> He seems rather sloppy in his offense, though. Only 12 fights & already 30 years old.
> 
> Well, maybe ......


I've probably been Chaney's biggest backer, he's not really performed well in the ring (took a kd in the fight before last) but he seems to be in demand for sparring for top opponents and I just see something in him I guess that makes me think he could be a force. I saw a recent interview with him where he said he'd be ready for a title shot in 6 or 7 fights. I'd like to see him more active, he's recently changed trainer to Calvin Ford.



aliwasthegreatest said:


> Huge fan of Spong. Been a huge fan for years. Good to see him can smashing his way up


Yeah he's been at the top end of more than one combat sport already so he's clearly a tough guy with some power. It looks like he's started to increase the standard of opposition and collect a few alphabet trinkets so let's hope he's headed in the right direction. He seems to be doing his thing in Mexico lately, any info on that?


----------



## aliwasthegreatest

beadybea said:


> Yes, Fa was really disappointing, I'm not writing him off but definitely tempering expectations on him. Completely agree with @Cableaddict about the lack of variety. Agree on all the opponents there - that was a pretty decent win for Kadje though (although Lazaridis is fairly slow & poor). I've not seen Simenovic but added him as I'm told he was a reasonable amateur and that was a tough fight for a 20 year old kid.
> 
> I've probably been Chaney's biggest backer, he's not really performed well in the ring (took a kd in the fight before last) but he seems to be in demand for sparring for top opponents and I just see something in him I guess that makes me think he could be a force. I saw a recent interview with him where he said he'd be ready for a title shot in 6 or 7 fights. I'd like to see him more active, he's recently changed trainer to Calvin Ford.
> 
> Yeah he's been at the top end of more than one combat sport already so he's clearly a tough guy with some power. It looks like he's started to increase the standard of opposition and collect a few alphabet trinkets so let's hope he's headed in the right direction. He seems to be doing his thing in Mexico lately, any info on that?


Amazing kickboxer. Promising transition to MMA until he snapped his leg in half. I think he just has that mindset and brilliance that makes him suited for fighting.


----------



## Cableaddict

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Huge fan of Spong. Been a huge fan for years. Good to see him can smashing his way up


Definitely.

He's one of the few that really looks to be the goods, so far at least. He has a really solid grasp of defense, no doubt thanks to Pedro Diaz. He could use a little more variety in his offense, but given what's out there in the HW division, that may not be a huge issue.
------------

On other news, Trey Lippe Morrison is of course healed and fighting again. Did anyone catch his bout last week?

The big news is that he's temporarily left Freddy Roach. Evidently, Lippe felt Freddy wasn't giving him enough time, so He's move to Annapolis & is training with his Dad's old trainer. (I forget the name.) 
Lippe says he wants to concentrate on fundamentals, something that Roach doesn't bother with much. (Lippe's words, not mine.)

Very interesting.


----------



## Strike

Of the American hopes, Darmani Rock looks a better prospect than Cassius Chaney, plus he has way more time to improve.


----------



## Cableaddict

Strike said:


> Of the American hopes, Darmani Rock looks a better prospect than Cassius Chaney, plus he has way more time to improve.


No doubt. I had forgotten about Rock.

He does look very promising, and he's been in against surprisingly decent opposition so far. He fights some no-hoper next, but only 21 years old. Definitely on my short list now.


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> No doubt. I had forgotten about Rock.
> 
> He does look very promising, and he's been in against surprisingly decent opposition so far. He fights some no-hoper next, but only 21 years old. Definitely on my short list now.


The age is a big thing. 21 is a fucking baby, so he has tons of development time, and if you compare his performance against Jon Bolden with Chaney's it is interesting. Rock won every round on two cards, and won by 4 points on another. 7 months later, Bolden fought Chaney, dropped Chaney quite heavily in the first round and Chaney won by 1 point on every card.

Although Rock's next opponent is a nobody, that opponent did only lose by an MD to Rahman Jr, but you'd hope that they'd start stepping up Rock's opponent standard soon.


----------



## Cableaddict

The best thing about Rock, IMO, is his patience. He shows remarkable maturity for such a young fighter. That's a very, VERY good sign.


----------



## beadybea

Rock is my #1 US prospect, he faces Ronnie Hale next who performed well against Rahman Jr and has gone the 4/6 rounds recently with lighter hitting prospects Alfonso and Kenzie Morrison. I think it'll depend on how hard Rock pushes on the gas if he gets the stoppage or not. I'd like to see him a little more active and a little lighter (but maybe his stamina is fine as he is, that's an unknown). The thing I like most about him is how relaxed he looks in there, he's definitely a classy operator. His biggest question mark is his chin (based on the two amateur knockdowns at the hands of Marlo Moore). I'd probably say that from American prospects my list is:


Rock 
Franklin
Chaney
Arias
Lippe
I've not seen enough of Marlo Moore, Marcus Carter, Hasim Rahman & Jr Stephan Shaw yet to make much of a judgement.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Rock is my #1 US prospect, he faces Ronnie Hale next who performed well against Rahman Jr and has gone the 4/6 rounds recently with lighter hitting prospects Alfonso and Kenzie Morrison. I think it'll depend on how hard Rock pushes on the gas if he gets the stoppage or not. I'd like to see him a little more active and a little lighter (but maybe his stamina is fine as he is, that's an unknown). The thing I like most about him is how relaxed he looks in there, he's definitely a classy operator. His biggest question mark is his chin (based on the two amateur knockdowns at the hands of Marlo Moore). I'd probably say that from American prospects my list is:
> 
> 
> Rock
> Franklin
> Chaney
> Arias
> Lippe
> I've not seen enough of Marlo Moore, Marcus Carter, Hasim Rahman & Jr Stephan Shaw yet to make much of a judgement.


I'd put George Arias at #5, at BEST.

He's fun to watch, but his style is too unorthodox. Like a bull charging a matador. And he has a bad habit of charging in with his head down. He'd be deadly in a drunken bar fight, or a soccer brawl, but I don't see a future for him in the squared circle.

But heck, it will be fun while it lasts.
-------------------------

- & thanks for mentioning Jermaine Franklin. I didn't know anything about him. 
There's only a few fights on YouTube, but he looks good, too. Not the fastest hands, but he fights very smart. Nice & relaxed, but very aggressive when he attacks.


----------



## beadybea

Oleksandr Zakhozhyi vs Giorgi Kopadze


----------



## beadybea

George Arias vs Juan Goode


----------



## beadybea

Ali Eren Demirezen vs Rad Rashid


----------



## Mexi-Box

@beadybea, hey, I read that Yoka got suspended for doping or something for like a year. Wow, fucking crazy.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> @beadybea, hey, I read that Yoka got suspended for doping or something for like a year. Wow, fucking crazy.


I believe he got a 1 year suspended sentence for missing something like 3 drugs tests. His fight with Cyril Leonet next week is still on.


----------



## Cableaddict

Woah. Oleksandr Zakhozhyi is 6' 9 1/2" tall.

Is that a current "active" record?


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Woah. Oleksandr Zakhozhyi is 6' 9 1/2" tall.
> 
> Is that a current "active" record?


He's probably the tallest since Taishan Dong. He's been in camp with Povetkin for the Price fight. I think he needs a lot of work but has potential.


----------



## beadybea

Going off Boxrec listed heights the other tallest guys are

Christian Thun 6’8 1/2
Ivan Dychko 6’9

I’m 6’1 and I’ve stood next to both Breazeale and T Fury and they made me look (and feel!) tiny, it’s definitely a huge advantage in my opinion.


----------



## Havik

beadybea said:


> I believe he got a 1 year suspended sentence for missing something like 3 drugs tests. His fight with Cyril Leonet next week is still on.


That's right, though the French anti-doping agency AFLD has taken on the case now and is likely to hand him an effective one to two-year ban in the near future.


----------



## beadybea

Oleksandr Teslenko vs Keenan Hickman


----------



## beadybea

Stephan Shaw vs Joel Caudle


----------



## beadybea

I also watched the Darmani Rock fight vs Ronnie Hale at the weekend. I know I and others on this forum have spoken about him very highly before but I'm starting to have real doubts - not about the talent but his dedication. The shape he showed up in at 262lbs was shocking (easily his heaviest yet). That said he handled Hale with ease and unloaded some lightening fast combinations to the body. He needs to get serious fairly quickly though.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> I also watched the Darmani Rock fight vs Ronnie Hale at the weekend. I know I and others on this forum have spoken about him very highly before* but I'm starting to have real doubts - not about the talent but his dedication. The shape he showed up in at 262lbs was shocking *(easily his heaviest yet). That said he handled Hale with ease and unloaded some lightening fast combinations to the body. He needs to get serious fairly quickly though.


That's bad to hear, (I really like Rock) but not surprising:

Rock has many gifts, not just that thudding, crushing power. Decently varied offense. Patience, combined with aggression when it counts, and reasonable defense given his experience.

BUT, his big flaw so far has been just a general lack of discipline. Sort of a sloppiness to his whole style.
I assume that's due to a lack of motivation for training. Hence, a weight issue is not surprising at all.

Let's hope he gets with a really good S&C coach, and a team that knows how to motivate him. Physically, I think he's one of the most promising HW prospects out there.


----------



## beadybea

Arslanbek Makhmudov vs Christian Larrondo


----------



## beadybea

Tony Yoka vs Cyril Leonet


----------



## beadybea

Bogdan Dinu has signed with GCP Promotions who intend to base him in Las Vegas and train under Eddie Mustafa Muhammad. Let's hope this is the move that finally gets Dinu more active and against better opposition. This normally interests @Cableaddict


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Bogdan Dinu has signed with GCP Promotions who intend to base him in Las Vegas and train under Eddie Mustafa Muhammad. Let's hope this is the move that finally gets Dinu more active and against better opposition. This normally interests @Cableaddict


Boy Howdy !

It's a bit late in the game now for Dinu, but he has a style that doesn't waste a lot of energy. so maybe he can still make some noise.

Still, his prime is surely gone, but 31 y-o isn't horrible if they can fast-track him.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Boy Howdy !
> 
> It's a bit late in the game now for Dinu, but he has a style that doesn't waste a lot of energy. so maybe he can still make some noise.
> 
> Still, his prime is surely gone, but 31 y-o isn't horrible if they can fast-track him.


I spoke briefly with Dave Allen on Twitter a while ago about Dinu - Allen has been in camp with him and said he was quality but perhaps had been a sparring partner for too long.


----------



## beadybea

Joe Goodall pro debut vs Lui Te'o


----------



## Havik

The French anti-doping agency AFLD wants to hold Tony Yoka's hearing on 7 June. Yoka's lawyer is trying to get the hearing postponed to 5 July, so that Yoka can face French champion Raphaël Tronché on 23 June.


----------



## beadybea

Peter Milas - who recently defeated Kevin Johnson, will face Francesco Pianeta on 16th June. That's pretty impressive for a 22 year old Croatian who I didn't have down as a breakout prospect for 2018.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Peter Milas - who recently defeated Kevin Johnson, will face Francesco Pianeta on 16th June. That's pretty impressive for a 22 year old Croatian who I didn't have down as a breakout prospect for 2018.


Interesting fight.

Milas is a blown up CW, but he is 6'4", and only 22 y-o, so maybe this was a natural thing for him.

Pinaetta lost to Kingpin, but he beat both McCall & Botha back in 2012, so he can't totally suck.

Looking forward to seeing if Milas has anything serious.


----------



## fortheloveofthegame

Simon Kean secured his legacy last night by knocking out Adam Braidwood for the WBC Francophone title.


----------



## beadybea

Petar Milas beat Francesco Pianeta by UD. Not a lot of clean work landed, Pianeta took most of his shots on the gloves but Milas dominated most of the rounds with flurries. I’m still not convinced how far he can go but he’s having a great year so far.

Ps I’ve not been on top of this thread lately, been very busy but I’ll post some fights & news soon.


----------



## Boxfan

beadybea said:


> Peter Milas - who recently defeated Kevin Johnson, will face Francesco Pianeta on 16th June. That's pretty impressive for a 22 year old Croatian who I didn't have down as a breakout prospect for 2018.


Whats more impressive to me mate,is your knowledge of heavyweight boxing. Asif was in comparison a dunce.


----------



## beadybea

beadybea said:


> Petar Milas beat Francesco Pianeta by UD. Not a lot of clean work landed, Pianeta took most of his shots on the gloves but Milas dominated most of the rounds with flurries. I'm still not convinced how far he can go but he's having a great year so far.
> 
> Ps I've not been on top of this thread lately, been very busy but I'll post some fights & news soon.


Here's the fight


----------



## beadybea

Boxfan said:


> Whats more impressive to me mate,is your knowledge of heavyweight boxing. Asif was in comparison a dunce.


Thanks Boxfan! Just glad someone is reading! I'm hoping to catch the Zakhozhyi & Kossobutskiy fights later today but I've not been on top of things over the last month.


----------



## Boxfan

beadybea said:


> Thanks Boxfan! Just glad someone is reading! I'm hoping to catch the Zakhozhyi & Kossobutskiy fights later today but I've not been on top of things over the last month.


Thanks for the fight mate,will watch later. Just catching up on last night. I meant what I said,but apologies to Asif. He wasn't a dunce,all things are relative.


----------



## beadybea

George Fox (Don Charles' son) pro debut vs Phil Williams


----------



## beadybea

Oleksandr Teslenko vs Terrance Marbra


----------



## beadybea

Andrey Afonin vs Pedro Julio Rodriguez


----------



## Boxfan

beadybea said:


> George Fox (Don Charles' son) pro debut vs Phil Williams


Just watched this. Credit to both lads. Fox looks to have talent,and could well be a good "little" prospect. In a good British heavyweight era,the nearest we've got to the Muhammad Ali look. Ouch!! His Dad may have to tell him to put his hands up more,but he looks to be a better boxer than Don. One thing Don didn't lack though,was bottle. He even tackled a PEAK David Haye. According to Ron Mac,Fox has lacked a bit of dedication in the past but if he sorts this,he is in the right camp. Derek Chisora and occasionally Tom Little,among others to spar. Could be a good un.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## beadybea

Boxfan said:


> Just watched this. Credit to both lads. Fox looks to have talent,and could well be a good "little" prospect. In a good British heavyweight era,the nearest we've got to the Muhammad Ali look. Ouch!! His Dad may have to tell him to put his hands up more,but he looks to be a better boxer than Don. One thing Don didn't lack though,was bottle. He even tackled a PEAK David Haye. According to Ron Mac,Fox has lacked a bit of dedication in the past but if he sorts this,he is in the right camp. Derek Chisora and occasionally Tom Little,among others to spar. Could be a good un.
> Thanks for posting.


One thing that always makes me sit up with heavyweights is when I see them looking relaxed and at home in the ring. I see it with Darmani Rock and the same in Fox in this fight. Definitely one to keep an eye on - especially if he can get dedicated to the sport.


----------



## beadybea

Junior Fa vs Luis Pascal


----------



## beadybea

Tony Yoka vs David Allen


----------



## beadybea

Daniel Dubois vs Tom Little


----------



## beadybea

Martin Bakole Ilunga vs DL Jones


----------



## Strike

Thanks for the updates @beadybea. I don't know what to make of that Bakole fight...if DL Jones did not take a dive there, then Bakole is a bigger puncher than I thought, and must have Foreman like heavy hands that don't look or sound as hard as they actually are. Alternatively, Dubois is perhaps not as heavy handed as we all thought/were told. The left hook looked utterly innocuous, but then again, it was high up, and glancing temple shots can scramble the senses. Bakole just never looks very impressive to me, but you can't argue with his form or approach, so hopefully they step him up a bit soon. We can write off Junior Fa as any sort of real prospect.


----------



## beadybea

Bakhodir Jalolov vs Hugo Trujillo


----------



## beadybea

Vladyslav Sirenko vs Knife Didier


----------



## Havik

Havik said:


> That's right, though the French anti-doping agency AFLD has taken on the case now and is likely to hand him an effective one to two-year ban in the near future.


Yoka has been banned for one year, according to his lawyer. He says that he'll appeal to the Conseil d'État.

Relevant* rule:


> For violations of Article 2.4, the period of Ineligibility shall be two years, subject to reduction down to a minimum of one year, depending on the athlete's degree of fault.
> The flexibility between two years and one year of Ineligibility in this Article is not available to athletes where a pattern of last-minute whereabouts changes or other conduct raises a serious suspicion that the athlete was trying to avoid being available for testing.


_*Technically Yoka was sanctioned under French law, but the relevant laws are nothing but translated WADA rules._

@beadybea


----------



## Cableaddict

Yoka should take that year off willingly, and spend some time in the gym learning how to actually box.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Yoka should take that year off willingly, and spend some time in the gym learning how to actually box.


I think @Havik is our resident expert on Yoka. I actually rate him, he looked incredibly sharp against Allen at times.


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Strike said:


> Thanks for the updates @beadybea. I don't know what to make of that Bakole fight...if DL Jones did not take a dive there, then Bakole is a bigger puncher than I thought, and must have Foreman like heavy hands that don't look or sound as hard as they actually are. Alternatively, Dubois is perhaps not as heavy handed as we all thought/were told. The left hook looked utterly innocuous, but then again, it was high up, and glancing temple shots can scramble the senses. Bakole just never looks very impressive to me, but you can't argue with his form or approach, so hopefully they step him up a bit soon. We can write off Junior Fa as any sort of real prospect.


Looked to me like he never recovered from the temple shot. Lovely counter.

Glad to see a guy like Bakole on our domestic scene


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> One thing that always makes me sit up with heavyweights is when I see them looking relaxed and at home in the ring. I see it with Darmani Rock and the same in Fox in this fight. Definitely one to keep an eye on - especially if he can get dedicated to the sport.


Well said.

This is one of the reasons I like Dinu so much. He's a really big guy, and knows how to finish, but he's just FLUID. 
I can't belive he STILL isn't getting any big fights. What a waste.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Well said.
> 
> This is one of the reasons I like Dinu so much. He's a really big guy, and knows how to finish, but he's just FLUID.
> I can't belive he STILL isn't getting any big fights. What a waste.


Or any fights at all lately. Heard nothing since he signed with GCP.


----------



## beadybea

Roney Hines pro debut vs David Becker


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Roney Hines pro debut vs David Becker


Looks like Hines was fighting Dustin Nichols' idiot cousin. Typical easy, meaningless KO to build up a record.

Still, he moves awfully well for a HW.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Looks like Hines was fighting Dustin Nichols idiot cousin. Typical easy, meaningless KO to build up a record.
> 
> Still he moves awfully well for a HW.


He does, I'd been tipped off about his debut as one to keep an eye on. Lovely right hook counter and pivot on the 2nd kd.


----------



## beadybea

Evgeny Tishchenko vs Williams Ocando


----------



## beadybea

Filip Hrgovic will now face Amir Mansour instead of Gary Cornish


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Filip Hrgovic will now face Amir Mansour instead of Gary Cornish


Not sure what Mansour has left, but it's still a big step up for Hrgovic. A really good test for a promising prospect. Can't wait to see this one. I hope Hrgovic can show some killer instinct this time, (for a change) because Mansour won't go easily.


----------



## beadybea

Tyrone Spong vs Santander Silgado


----------



## Davie

beadybea said:


> Tyrone Spong vs Santander Silgado


20 rounds in 12 fights.

Doesn't hang about does he


----------



## beadybea

Davie said:


> 20 rounds in 12 fights.
> 
> Doesn't hang about does he


He needs to move beyond these types of opponent. In the interview after the fight he was saying he's paid his dues and is ready for the likes of Wilder, Joshua & Fury. I'd like to see him against a Dimitrenko, Hammer or Wach level opponent next.


----------



## Davie

beadybea said:


> He needs to move beyond these types of opponent. In the interview after the fight he was saying he's paid his dues and is ready for the likes of Wilder, Joshua & Fury. I'd like to see him against a Dimitrenko, Hammer or Wach level opponent next.


Definitely needs to step on, probably needs to get his head out of the clouds if he think he's earned a fight at world level

But at the lower end of the scale, he's not fucking about
:bbb


----------



## beadybea

Filip Hrgovic vs Amir Mansour. Think we can class Hrgovic as a contender now.


----------



## Fake Beef

Fair play to Mansour, gave it everything he had. Hrgovic just too big for him and knows how to take full advantage of his physicality. Plus I guess Mansour is ancient too, doesn't help.

Hrgovic looks impressive and clearly can continue to be fast tracked without concern. I'd say outside of Wilder and AJ (and possibly Fury) he beats all already.


----------



## beadybea

Fake Beef said:


> Fair play to Mansour, gave it everything he had. Hrgovic just too big for him and knows how to take full advantage of his physicality. Plus I guess Mansour is ancient too, doesn't help.
> 
> Hrgovic looks impressive and clearly can continue to be fast tracked without concern. I'd say outside of Wilder and AJ (and possibly Fury) he beats all already.


Yeah I think Hrgovic beat the heart out of Mansour. He is old but still a very good heavyweight who comes to fight and has never been beaten so soundly - he just couldn't cope with Hrgovic's length and heavy jabs, straight and the left hook.

I have Hrgovic in my top 20 now.


----------



## Jackson

beadybea said:


> Filip Hrgovic vs Amir Mansour. Think we can class Hrgovic as a contender now.


Proper heart from Mansour at 11:07. Was about to take a knee and looked at the ref suggesting he wanted to quit and then decided, "fuck that" and swung for the fences until he was stopped

Hrgovic does shape a bit awkwardly with some of his punches that look like straight-arm shots but he's an obvious candidate to carry on improving given his physical scope and his age. This was a much better showcase for him than Gary Cornish checking out early which was originally scheduled.


----------



## beadybea

Danilo Milacic vs Drazan Janjanin


----------



## beadybea

Erik Pfeifer (pro debut) vs Davit Gogishvili


----------



## beadybea

Tom Schwarz vs Julian Fernandez


----------



## beadybea

Vladyslav Sirenko vs Rocky Kaleng


----------



## beadybea

Apti Davtaev vs German Skobenko


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Apti Davtaev vs German Skobenko


Davtaev looks to be developing his defensive footwork nicely.
He's still a bit sloppy with his punches, but when they land, they have that nice "George Foreman-esque" thud.
Sweet!

This guy still needs some work, but all the raw material is right there.


----------



## Cableaddict

SO, what prospects have you really excited right now?

My #1 has to be Bakole.

Hrgovic starting to look mighty good, after that calm, balanced destruction of a very game Mansour.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> SO, what prospects have you really excited right now?
> 
> My #1 has to be Bakole.
> 
> Hrgovic starting to look mighty good, after that calm, balanced destruction of a very game Mansour.


The ones who excite me most are the guys who are ready to step it up, or at least taking competitive fights - that's when we see what they are really made of. For me that list is;

Hrgovic (I'm not seeing him as a prospect now though)
Kuzmin
Ilunga
Wallin
Joyce
Romanov
Yoka
Milas
Bryan
Kean
Demirezen
Alfonso
Dubois
Gorman

I have a whole heap of names who I think have some real talent but they're still facing punchbags at this stage.


----------



## Cableaddict

Hrgovic has indeed reached contender status, you're correct.


----------



## beadybea

Nkosi Solomon vs Matt Cameron


----------



## beadybea

Efe Ajagba vs Nick Jones


----------



## beadybea

Joe Joyce vs Iago Kiladze


----------



## beadybea

Ali Eren Demirezen vs Segey Werwejko


----------



## beadybea

Tomas Salek vs Davit Gorgiladze


----------



## beadybea

Robert Alfonso vs Rodney Moore


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Joe Joyce vs Iago Kiladze


Joyce already fights like a 30-fight pro. So calm & patient. 
His footwork is great, his defense is great, his balance is near-perfect.

I'm a big fan right now.

- But those punches: Sometimes they look great, but half the time in this fight he threw that right hand really loose & looping, without much torso twist. He practically threw it like a girl! It's so odd, I'm not even sure what to call it. Sort of a low OH right, I guess, or the worst right cross I've ever seen. I don't recall him thowing that oddly in past fights.

What the heck is wrong with his trainer? This is basic stuff. Joyce has insane potential, but he needs to tighten that right up IMMEDIATELY.
His jab could use some work, too.

Ah, yes: He recently started training with Abel Sanchez. Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Joyce already fights like a 30-fight pro. So calm & patient.
> His footwork is great, his defense is great, his balance is near-perfect.
> 
> I'm a big fan right now.
> 
> - But those punches: Sometimes they look great, but half the time in this fight he threw that right hand really loose & looping, without much torso twist. He practically threw it like a girl! It's so odd, I'm not even sure what to call it. Sort of a low OH right, I guess, or the worst right cross I've ever seen. I don't recall him thowing that oddly in past fights.
> 
> What the heck is wrong with his trainer? This is basic stuff. Joyce has insane potential, but he needs to tighten that right up IMMEDIATELY.
> His jab could use some work, too.
> 
> Ah, yes: He recently started training with Abel Sanchez. Maybe that's the problem.


He's exceptional at cutting the ring off but pretty sloppy defensively.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> He's exceptional at cutting the ring off but pretty sloppy defensively.


I like his defense. It isn't showy, but it's effective. Head back, gloves up, and block. Tried and true. He even uses his shoulders well.
- But yeah, he'll need better backwards movement and maybe some head slips to last against guys like Wilder, Bakole, etc.


----------



## Bratwurzt

Joyce is slow as fuck.


----------



## Cableaddict

DAYUM !






I gotta' stop making predicitons !

I'm just DYING to see the whole fight....


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> DAYUM !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta' stop making predicitons !
> 
> I'm just DYING to see the whole fight....


It should be up somewhere soon. There's a lot to talk about in that fight but I was shocked how unstructured MBI was. Hunter was well worth the W.


----------



## beadybea

Martin Bakole Ilunga vs Michael Hunter


----------



## Cableaddict

Bakole looked very out of shape. Fat, and mouth wide open by the third round.
He was off balance, sloppy, and slow-of-foot. This is not at ALL the Bakole we've seen up until now.

Billy Nelson gave him good instructions in between some rounds, but Bakole didn't follow them at all.
I think Bakole has simply gotten too full of himself, and also didn't take Hunter seriously.

I still think Bakole has a shot at the brass ring, but only if he can get his head straight, get more disciplined in the gym, and start listening to his trainer.

-----------------

In the meantime, is Hunter destined to be the next Tony Bellew? (God help us all .... )


----------



## Cableaddict

FULL FIGHT NOW ON DA' TOOOB:


----------



## One to watch

Cableaddict said:


> Bakole looked very out of shape. Fat, and mouth wide open by the third round.
> He was off balance, sloppy, and slow-of-foot. This is not at ALL the Bakole we've seen up until now.
> 
> Billy Nelson gave him good instructions in between some rounds, but Bakole didn't follow them at all.
> I think Bakole has simply gotten too full of himself, and also didn't take Hunter seriously.
> 
> I still think Bakole has a shot at the brass ring, but only if he can get his head straight, get more disciplined in the gym, and start listening to his trainer.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> In the meantime, is Hunter destined to be the next Tony Bellew? (God help us all .... )


It was exactly the same Bakole.

He just wasn't fighting an area level guy.


----------



## beadybea

Guido Vianello set to make his pro debut soon. Anyone who has the lowdown on this guy please chime in.


----------



## Cableaddict

One to watch said:


> It was exactly the same Bakole.
> 
> He just wasn't fighting an area level guy.


No, it definitely was NOT. Have you actually seen any of his other fights?

He normally fights more balanced, with his head safe. Excellent defensive footwork, head feighnts, etc. This was a COMPLETELY different guy.

I think maybe his shoulder was injured before the fight, and that's why he was leaning in so much and was so innaccurate. He couldn't throw it from his normal stance. That could also explain his being out of shape, as maybe it hurt him to run.


----------



## beadybea

Bogdan Dinu vs Tom Little on the Fury vs Pulev undercard.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Bogdan Dinu vs Tom Little on the Fury vs Pulev undercard.


thx.

Little is a poor opponent, but at least Dinu will finally be back in the ring. Let's hope that this time, his fight is actually televised on the main card.


----------



## top of the hill

beadybea said:


> Guido Vianello set to make his pro debut soon. Anyone who has the lowdown on this guy please chime in.


Tyson Fury is using Vianello as one of his sparring partners for the Wilder fight.


----------



## beadybea

top of the hill said:


> Tyson Fury is using Vianello as one of his sparring partners for the Wilder fight.


Yeah he'll be working with Joyce's team.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> thx.
> 
> Little is a poor opponent, but at least Dinu will finally be back in the ring. Let's hope that this time, his fight is actually televised on the main card.


Should be as ESPN+ usually do the full card in the US and Spike tend to show the undercards for C5 in the UK.


----------



## beadybea

It’s possible that Jermaine Franklin will face Charles Martin in December.


----------



## beadybea

It looks like a few prospects are finally stepping up...

Bogdan Dinu vs Jarrell Miller
Zhang Zhilei vs Alexander Ustinov
Michael Wallisch vs Christian Hammer

Also Ali Eren Demirezen will face Izu Ugonoh and I believe they are looking to make Oscar Rivas vs Bryant Jennings early next year.


----------



## BluefaceHatch

Zhilei is a southpaw isn't he? I reckon he'll beat Ustinov 

I reckon Wallisch beats Hammer

Don't really no much about Dinu but I don't rate Miller at all


----------



## Cableaddict

Zhang Zhilei vs Alexander Ustinov is a pretty good fight. 
A very nice test for Zhilei, who could certainly use a few recognizable scalps on his resume. 

Let's hope Ustinov has one more good performance in him.


----------



## beadybea

BluefaceHatch said:


> Zhilei is a southpaw isn't he? I reckon he'll beat Ustinov
> 
> I reckon Wallisch beats Hammer
> 
> Don't really no much about Dinu but I don't rate Miller at all





Cableaddict said:


> Zhang Zhilei vs Alexander Ustinov is a pretty good fight.
> A very nice test for Zhilei, who could certainly use a few recognizable scalps on his resume.
> 
> Let's hope Ustinov has one more good performance in him.


Yes ZZ is a southpaw, he's started to look a little more like a pro lately, particularly with the body shots. Ustinov is shot to pieces in my opinion so Zhang has an opportunity to look good here.

Not sure about Wallisch, I've not been too impressed when I've watched him but haven't seen any of his recent outings. I'd probably go for Hammer in that one but wouldn't put the house on it.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Yes *ZZ is a southpaw, he's started to look a little more like a pro lately, particularly with the body shots.* Ustinov is shot to pieces in my opinion so Zhang has an opportunity to look good here.
> .


Agreed. He's almost become an actual respectable HW. :smile

It's not like the future of the HW division hangs on this fight, but it could be quite entertaining.
Again, if Ustinov can find a way to give us one more solid performance. If he just comes for the paycheck, well........


----------



## beadybea

Cassius Chaney vs Santino Turnbow


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Cassius Chaney vs Santino Turnbow


As soon as I saw them face off, before the bell, all I could think of was Foreman - Frazier. :smoke

------------

Update - 
Well, the fight sure didn't live up to that early expectation, but the announcer DID actually shout "DOWN - GOES - TURNBOW !"
If only he had said it three times in a row.


----------



## beadybea

Tom Schwarz vs Christian Lewandowski


----------



## beadybea

Willis Meehan vs Richard Nemeth


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063825811550146565


----------



## beadybea

Hemi Ahio vs Conrad Lam


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Tom Schwarz vs Christian Lewandowski


Shwartz looks pretty good! Not sure if Octopowski was much of a challenge, but still - Speed, aggression, good balance, decent defense.

He moves like a MW, but he's 6'5" and about 240 lbs.

What's the skinny on this guy?


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> Shwartz looks pretty good! Not sure if Octopowski was much of a challenge, but still - Speed, aggression, good balance, decent defense.
> 
> He moves like a MW, but he's 6'5" and about 240 lbs.
> 
> What's the skinny on this guy?


Still young, he's improved a lot lately and regarded as the best young prospect in Germany - that was at least before Peter Kadiru decided to go pro.

I'm not sure how far he can go but doubt he'll able to trouble the very top guys.


----------



## beadybea

Arslanbek Makhmudov vs Andrew Satterfield


----------



## Strike

I had a feeling Dinu would get battered.


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> I had a feeling Dinu would get battered.


Yeah I thought Dinu would be in with a great shout of winning this but I got that one totally wrong. He showed he had the skill but not the will to challenge someone like Miller. I guess I should've factored in that boxing wasn't really a priority for Dinu.


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Yeah I thought Dinu would be in with a great shout of winning this but I got that one totally wrong. He showed he had the skill but not the will to challenge someone like Miller. I guess I should've factored in that boxing wasn't really a priority for Dinu.


He is so upright too, and had no proven pop in his shots despite the stoppage wins. You can never be sure, but he looked like someone waiting to get found out. Nice combo from Miller for the first KD.


----------



## Cableaddict

Strike said:


> He is so upright too, and had no proven pop in his shots despite the stoppage wins. You can never be sure, but he looked like someone waiting to get found out. Nice combo from Miller for the first KD.


He looked like someone paid to take a dive, if you ask me.

And yes, I'm completely serious.


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> He looked like someone paid to take a dive, if you ask me.
> 
> And yes, I'm completely serious.


I know you are, which is why I wonder why you bother watching the sport. You are so obsessed with the sport being full of fixes and dives...it that were my take on it, I wouldn't even bother watching it. Dinu faced the first opponent who could punch and his rigid approach got him caught with temple shots.


----------



## Cableaddict

Strike said:


> I know you are, which is why I wonder why you bother watching the sport. You are so obsessed with the sport being full of fixes and dives...it that were my take on it, I wouldn't even bother watching it. Dinu faced the first opponent who could punch and his rigid approach got him caught with temple shots.


The sport IS full of fixes and dives. That's pretty obvious.

As for Dinu, who knows? But he looked crisp and fluid for three rounds. Then he inexplicably stopped moving.
YOU explain it.


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> The sport IS full of fixes and dives. That's pretty obvious.
> 
> As for Dinu, who knows? But he looked crisp and fluid for three rounds. Then he inexplicably stopped moving.
> YOU explain it.


My explanation is that he was taking body shots and having to constantly move like he's never had to before. He's never faced anyone who was able to walk through his shots like Miller could and he's not been ripped to the body like that either. He also got tagged with a low blow. Will that slow someone down? Absolutely. And he was still looking fluid, just not quite as much movement, when he got hit with that combo. It was a good shot downstairs, followed by an uppercut that broke open the guard and then a high hook that clipped him on the temple. Nothing looked remotely suspicious about it.

Who has Dinu faced up until then that is anything like as strong and powerful as Miller? Nobody. Dinu turned pro more than TEN years ago, and he's had a total of 19 fights. This was his first fight of 2018.

His fight before Miller was against Marcelo Nascimento, a year ago, and Nascimento was 37 and has a record of 18-17. In his 10 fights leading up to Dinu, Nasciemento's record was 1-9, and in his fight after Dinu he lost again. Dinu's only other fight in 2017 was Irakli Gvenetadze, a guy whose record currently stands at 6-12 with 10 of his losses coming by KO.

Basically, Dinu has beaten NOBODY of any note at all in the pro game, is hugely inactive for a "prospect", and came up against Miller, who is the first heavy he has faced in more than ten years as a pro who has any pedigree and can genuinely punch. He was just utterly unprepared to deal with that pressure and strength.


----------



## beadybea

Evgeny Romanov vs Gabriel Enguema


----------



## beadybea

Bakhodir Jalolov vs Marquis Valentine


----------



## brian1982

beadybea said:


> Bakhodir Jalolov vs Marquis Valentine


Fuck sake, he's going to have somebody's eye out.


----------



## beadybea

brian1982 said:


> Fuck sake, he's going to have somebody's eye out.


Haha yes! I think the ref touched one by accident


----------



## beadybea

Guido Vianello pro debut vs Luke Lyons


----------



## beadybea

Vladyslav Sirenko vs Luis Nascimento


----------



## beadybea

Oleksandr Zakhoyzhyi vs Irineu Beato Costa Junior


----------



## beadybea

Erik Pfeifer vs Tornike Puritchamiashvili


----------



## beadybea

Ruslan Myrsatayev Vs Pavlo Krolenko


----------



## beadybea

Christian Hammer vs Michael Wallisch


----------



## brian1982

beadybea said:


> Christian Hammer vs Michael Wallisch


Can we all just take a moment to appreciate hard work, training and dedication.... the arse on that ring card girl!


----------



## iestyn500

my man is fighting on saturday
*https://www.ringtv.com/550779-efe-ajagba-my-time-is-coming/*

*i checked and he has the longest reach in boxing, which is mad as he is not the tallest either*


----------



## Jackson

Tyrone Spong took a big step up last night on his homecoming show in Suriname to face the capable Ytalo Perea, who won Gold in the Pan American Games at a lower weight and also had victories Vs Simon Kean and Dominic Breazeale in the unpaid ranks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076363479215415296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076326839948398593
Sounds like a good scrap. Spong breaking his hand early and getting a split decision. Haven't seen anyone complaining which is a possibility given he was on home turf but will have to wait for a full video to appear


----------



## beadybea

Frank Sanchez vs Willie Jake Jr


----------



## beadybea

Time to move Oscar Rivas out of the prospect category and into the contender list.


----------



## Conall Cernach

Kownacki just destroyed Washington. Love to see him fight Miller; he just might make Big Baby cry.


----------



## beadybea

Conall Cernach said:


> Kownacki just destroyed Washington. Love to see him fight Miller; he just might make Big Baby cry.


Those two are close friends, I doubt they would fight tbh.


----------



## dkos

Who would you list as your top five prospects, @beadybea?


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091803538081136640


----------



## beadybea

dkos said:


> Who would you list as your top five prospects, @beadybea?


Well I guess it depends on your exact definition... but leaving aside Hrgovic (who would be #1 but I have him ranked now) I'll give you my 10 elite prospects - it's hard for me to do 5 as there's a whole range of experience - these are the guys I'd consider to have the highest ceiling. They're probably in order of what I would consider to be the safest bet.

Yoka
Joyce
Makhmudov
Dychko
Ajagba
Dubois
Gorman
Franklin
Sirenko
Rock


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Well I guess it depends on your exact definition... but leaving aside Hrgovic (who would be #1 but I have him ranked now) I'll give you my 10 elite prospects - it's hard for me to do 5 as there's a whole range of experience - these are the guys I'd consider to have the highest ceiling. They're probably in order of what I would consider to be the safest bet.
> 
> Yoka
> Joyce
> Makhmudov
> Dychko
> Ajagba
> Dubois
> Gorman
> Franklin
> Sirenko
> Rock


Do you have this guy on your list? Lost to Joyce at the 2016 Olympics, but stopped a guy who went the full 8 rounds with Franklin and Arias, and stopped another guy who took Rock the full 6.

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/834487


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> Do you have this guy on your list? Lost to Joyce at the 2016 Olympics, but stopped a guy who went the full 8 rounds with Franklin and Arias, and stopped another guy who took Rock the full 6.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/834487


Yeah I've seen all of his pro fights so far. Very powerful, considered putting him in there but there are big questions over his chin.


----------



## Cableaddict

Strike said:


> Do you have this guy on your list? Lost to Joyce at the 2016 Olympics, but stopped a guy who went the full 8 rounds with Franklin and Arias, and stopped another guy who took Rock the full 6.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/834487


Woah.

6'7" and he moves like a WW.

I'm dying to see this guy against a truly credible opponent.

Overall he shows excellent patience for having such power. However, against Wright (his only opponent that put up a bit of a fight) a few times he looked frustrated and lunged forward a bit. Not really badly, but that's still a bad habit that could be taken advantage of by someone with quick hands.

But DAYUM, does this guy have offensive gifts!


----------



## beadybea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094052926946004992


----------



## Cableaddict

Darmani Rock proves once again that he doesn't give-a-fuk about training. 
275 lbs, good lord. His slimmest was 241, and not that long ago.

I really like this guy, he does a lot of things right, but he clearly doesn't have the mindset to make it to the top.


----------



## Cableaddict

In other news: Promising HW prospect Sonny Conto wins his first pro fight without even landing a single clean punch ! atsch

(He appeared to use the mystical Eastern technique of "wind power." ) 

Luckily, Top Rank says he'll be fighting again in March, against an actual credible opponent.
I hear Martin Stensky is available.


----------



## beadybea

Cableaddict said:


> In other news: Promising HW prospect Sonny Conto wins his first pro fight without even landing a punch ! atsch
> 
> (He appeared to use the mystical Eastern technique of "wind power." )
> 
> Luckily, Top Rank says he'll be fighting again in March, against an actual credible opponent.
> I hear Martin Stensky is available.


His opponent could barely stand.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> His opponent could barely stand.


That's only fair. I could barely stand his opponent. :lol:


----------



## beadybea

Hemi Ahio vs Ed Fountain


----------



## beadybea

Stephan Shaw vs Donovan Dennis


----------



## beadybea

George Arias vs Robert Simms


----------



## beadybea

Junior Fa vs Newfel Ouatah


----------



## beadybea

Peter Kadiru vs Artur Kubiak


----------



## beadybea

Tom Schwarz vs Kristijan Krstacic


----------



## Cableaddict

^ Nice!

Thanks, B.


----------



## Factuality

Tony Yoka's chin isn't gonna hold up when he raises the opposition


----------



## tommygun711

I like the looks of this guy


----------



## beadybea

tommygun711 said:


> I like the looks of this guy


He's fighting again this weekend.


----------



## Mexi-Box

@beadybea Did you hear about Wallin becoming mandatory to Kabayal's belt? I've heard that he's looking to vacate his manadatory spot because he's trying to break into the US mainstream. Sounds more like a duck than that, honestly.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> @beadybea Did you hear about Wallin becoming mandatory to Kabayal's belt? I've heard that he's looking to vacate his manadatory spot because he's trying to break into the US mainstream. Sounds more like a duck than that, honestly.


That fight was supposed to happen but was postponed because Wallin's coach was attacked in NY. In the meantime Wallin has struck a deal with Salita for some good exposure in the US so they've given up the mandatory spot as you say. A shame as it's a good fight but it's not quite a duck for me.


----------



## beadybea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107011335164956672


----------



## beadybea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106878039600836609


----------



## beadybea

Efe Ajagba vs Amir Mansour

Not sure whether or not this makes Ajagba more of a contender than prospect now


----------



## beadybea

Sergey Kuzmin vs Joey Dawejko


----------



## beadybea

Daniel Dubois vs Razvan Cojanu


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> That fight was supposed to happen but was postponed because Wallin's coach was attacked in NY. In the meantime Wallin has struck a deal with Salita for some good exposure in the US so they've given up the mandatory spot as you say. A shame as it's a good fight but it's not quite a duck for me.


It's sort of understandable, but I think he'd get a lot more exposure beating Kabayal who is very close to a contender at this point. By the way, Kuzmin looked like ass. Dawjeko is underrated, but I thought Kuzmin was the truth. Any truth to Kuzmin getting injured during the fight? Ajagba is still a prospect. Amir Mansour is so far past prime it's insane. He would've been a great win around the time he fought Kuzmin, but he's no longer a good win.


----------



## Cableaddict

beadybea said:


> Efe Ajagba vs Amir Mansour
> 
> Not sure whether or not this makes Ajagba more of a contender than prospect now


Beating a 46 year old? Definitely still a prospect.

But Ajagba seems to finally be learning some actual punching technique. Credit to Ronnie Shields.
Still balance issues, though, and still many pushed punches.
A very promising work-in-progress.


----------



## beadybea

Peter Kadiru vs Vincenzo Febbo

Kadiru is one to keep an eye on in the future for sure.


----------



## beadybea

Jermaine Franklin vs Rydell Booker.

Lots to work on for Franklin, seemed too anxious to get the stoppage on his tv debut but showed some nice handspeed, variety and ability inside & off the ropes.


----------



## beadybea

Guido Vianello vs Lawrence Gabriel


----------



## beadybea

Bakhodir Jalolov vs Brendan Barrett


----------



## beadybea

Ali Eren Demirezen vs Adnan Redzovic


----------



## beadybea

Sonny Conto vs Omar Acosta


----------



## Cableaddict

Sonny Conto reminds me a lot of a young Vitali.

- But he's leaning in a bit too much, not using his feet quite enough, offensively. 
If they can fix that, then he has crazy-good potential.

----------

Fat Franklin is off my "must watch" list. He has all the gifts, but clearly has a crappy work ethic.


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Sonny Conto vs Omar Acosta


Obviously it's hard to tell too much from that level of opponent, but Conto looked good there. He looked quite fluid and natural in his movements and attacks, went to the body really well and looks pretty light on his feet and with quick hands.

As for the others...

Demirezen is going absolutely nowhere and gets battered the moment he steps out of fighting journeymen. He's poor.

Vianello is technically poor too (from what I saw there) and in such a short fight I wouldn't normally say that, but his technique on every shot he threw was fucking horrible. How he won a European silver medal is beyond me.

Jalolov is a big fucker and not horrible, plus he is young, but he's very, very upright and seems a bit predictable. It's 1-2 all day long, and even against that much smaller man who had no chance, he never even tried to bend the knees and throw an uppercut as the much smaller man ran head first at him looking to get close.

Frankin throws okay, but his shape was shit, and he's easy to hit. That said, Booker looks a great opponent for an up and coming prospect, he's tough, technically decent, and doesn't hit too hard, but gives it a go and throws some sneaky counters. Great test for young fighters hoping to go places and quite early in their careers. Worth noting that Franklin has only had 4 fewer fights than AJ though. :lol:


----------



## Boxfan

beadybea said:


> Sonny Conto vs Omar Acosta


Thanks for posting these. But how many of them beat Gorman or Dubois. And what about Stephan Shaw?? Ha ha.


----------



## Cableaddict

Boxfan said:


> Thanks for posting these. But how many of them beat Gorman or Dubois. And what about Stephan Shaw?? Ha ha.


Everybody beats Gorman.

I mean, EVERYBODY.

Christ, I think even Martin "the Stench" Stensky could beat Gorman, on a good night.


----------



## Boxfan

Cableaddict said:


> Everybody beats Gorman.
> 
> I mean, EVERYBODY.
> 
> Christ, I think even Martin "the Stench" Stensky could beat Gorman, on a good night.


Interesting. Ive never heard of The Stench but if he lives up to his name nobody will go near him.


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> Everybody beats Gorman.
> 
> I mean, EVERYBODY.
> 
> Christ, *I think even Martin "the Stench" Stensky could beat Gorman, on a good night.*


No you don't. Gorman beat Cojanu, and Johnson and you wouldn't back Stensky to beat either of them. Gorman stopped Turner in 3 rounds, Turner went the full 8 with Hrgovic. Gorman stopped Sokolowski, when the Pole went the distance with Bakole and Price, and the only other person to stop him is Whyte.

Gorman is sloppy, not improving in the way I had hoped he would and needs to be in better shape. But he batters someone like Demirezen and is clearly better than someone like Vianello.


----------



## Boxfan

Ive never heard of Demirezen,and only just know Vianello through him sparring Fury and seeing his last "fight" He looks pretty handy but id have to see more. Id love Gorman to do well as he's such a nice lad and I like his trainer but I really don't see him setting the world alight. Dubois just might, but he has plenty of time. Thats why I don't see him fighting Joyce for a while. Certainly not this year.
@Strike I think Gorman and Vianello would be a good fight,aftter the Italian gets a few good wins. Rather than Gorman/Dubois. Let those 2 go on parallel lines and meet later when it means something.


----------



## Strike

Boxfan said:


> Ive never heard of Demirezen,and only just know Vianello through him sparring Fury and seeing his last "fight" He looks pretty handy but id have to see more. Id love Gorman to do well as he's such a nice lad and I like his trainer but I really don't see him setting the world alight. Dubois just might, but he has plenty of time. Thats why I don't see him fighting Joyce for a while. Certainly not this year.
> @Strike I think Gorman and Vianello would be a good fight,aftter the Italian gets a few good wins. Rather than Gorman/Dubois. Let those 2 go on parallel lines and meet later when it means something.


Gorman is far better technically than Vianello, but a fight might well be viable, as Vianello is managed by Sam Jones who manages Joyce, and Joyce has just signed with Warren. If Jones has fighters joining Warren, then I am sure Gorman-Vianello could be made. Vianello has FAR more amateur experience than Gorman, he won a silver at the European games in 2014 and boxed at the 2016 Olympics, and yet his punch technique on every shot bar the jab is horrible. But, he's got pretty quick hands, and he's fucking big...

Gorman has looked like crap of late, and has not improved on a single thing since his 4th or 5th fight, not conditioning, not maintaining space for his best work...still falls into combinations and gets tied up etc. Very disappointing progress. But over ten rounds? Yeah, I'd back Gorman to beat Vianello, as the Italian is upright as fuck, with no defence at all and wide shots when he throws combinations. He relies almost entirely on being big with long arms, a decent jab and fast hands. Decent physical assets to have, but not enough.


----------



## Boxfan

Strike said:


> Gorman is far better technically than Vianello, but a fight might well be viable, as Vianello is managed by Sam Jones who manages Joyce, and Joyce has just signed with Warren. If Jones has fighters joining Warren, then I am sure Gorman-Vianello could be made. Vianello has FAR more amateur experience than Gorman, he won a silver at the European games in 2014 and boxed at the 2016 Olympics, and yet his punch technique on every shot bar the jab is horrible. But, he's got pretty quick hands, and he's fucking big...
> 
> Gorman has looked like crap of late, and has not improved on a single thing since his 4th or 5th fight, not conditioning, not maintaining space for his best work...still falls into combinations and gets tied up etc. Very disappointing progress. But over ten rounds? Yeah, I'd back Gorman to beat Vianello, as the Italian is upright as fuck, with no defence at all and wide shots when he throws combinations. He relies almost entirely on being big with long arms, a decent jab and fast hands. Decent physical assets to have, but not enough.


Vianello has much more amateur pedigree but Gorman is better technically?? Don't tell Smithy. To be serious I haven't seen enough of the Italian to form an opinion, but I've never been massively impressed with Gorman. If he ever gets as good as his cousin Hughie Ill be surprised. But I like what I see of him personally. Dubois I think might just BECOME a champion, has plenty of time to play with if he keeps active. Ive been looking at other heavies from different countries now and he's the youngest and the best of the prospects potentially,unless somebody comes Tyson like out of nowhere from the US or a beast from the East from the olympics or something.


----------



## Strike

Boxfan said:


> Vianello has much more amateur pedigree but Gorman is better technically??


Yes. Joyce has TONS of amateur experience, far more than Joshua had when he turned pro, but Joshua in his first pro fight looked more technically sound than Joyce. Amateur experience should lead to greater technique but it doesn't always work out like that.


Boxfan said:


> To be serious I haven't seen enough of the Italian to form an opinion, but I've never been massively impressed with Gorman. If he ever gets as good as his cousin Hughie Ill be surprised. But I like what I see of him personally. Dubois I think might just BECOME a champion, has plenty of time to play with if he keeps active. Ive been looking at other heavies from different countries now and he's the youngest and the best of the prospects potentially,unless somebody comes Tyson like out of nowhere from the US or a beast from the East from the olympics or something.


That's all fair mate. I thought Vianello looked awful in that brief clip, so I checked out some WBS fights of his and other amateur stuff. He looked better in those and showed what looks to be a good chin and very fast hands. A guy who is 6ft 6" with fast hands, a decent jab and a good chin will do okay, but that's as far as it goes...he looked every bit as easy to hit in each fight, with no improvement in that area from 2015 to 2018, and his technique on most punches is not good.

Gorman throws technically sound combinations when in full flow, especially to the body, and he has decent upper body movement for a big guy, but he's making all the same mistakes now that he was 2 years ago, seems devoid of ideas if someone is covering up well, and still hasn't got himself into the sort of condition a pro athlete should be in. Nobody expects him to come in ripped...Fedor never did as a top MMA fighter, and Fury is never getting to cut up, but he should be leaner and be looking to get in the sort of shape Fury was for the Wlad fight.


----------



## beadybea

Zhan Kossobutskiy vs Williams Ocando

I think ZK is a bit of a dark horse in the division.


----------



## beadybea

Vladyslav Sirenko vs Leandro Daniel Robutti


----------



## beadybea

Oleksandr Zakhozhyi vs Mariano Ruben Diaz Strunz


----------



## beadybea

Daniel Dubois vs Richard Lartey


----------



## beadybea

Efe Ajagba vs Michael Wallisch


----------



## beadybea

Tony Attallah vs Samir Barakovic


----------



## Mexi-Box

beadybea said:


> Efe Ajagba vs Michael Wallisch


Ajagba/Joyce would be something crazy. Ajagba definitely should be looking at someone like Duhaupus. I wouldn't mind it if he goes against Bakole either. Lots of fights for him, but I don't think he's learning much blasting out these guys.


----------



## beadybea

Mexi-Box said:


> Ajagba/Joyce would be something crazy. Ajagba definitely should be looking at someone like Duhaupus. I wouldn't mind it if he goes against Bakole either. Lots of fights for him, but I don't think he's learning much blasting out these guys.


He's back out on the Charlo vs Adams card June/July so hopefully we'll get a good opponent. Someone tough as boots like Duhaupas or Dawejko would be good, or someone with some movement like Ytalo Perea.


----------



## Boxfan

Strike said:


> Yes. Joyce has TONS of amateur experience, far more than Joshua had when he turned pro, but Joshua in his first pro fight looked more technically sound than Joyce. Amateur experience should lead to greater technique but it doesn't always work out like that.
> 
> That's all fair mate. I thought Vianello looked awful in that brief clip, so I checked out some WBS fights of his and other amateur stuff. He looked better in those and showed what looks to be a good chin and very fast hands. A guy who is 6ft 6" with fast hands, a decent jab and a good chin will do okay, but that's as far as it goes...he looked every bit as easy to hit in each fight, with no improvement in that area from 2015 to 2018, and his technique on most punches is not good.
> 
> Gorman throws technically sound combinations when in full flow, especially to the body, and he has decent upper body movement for a big guy, but he's making all the same mistakes now that he was 2 years ago, seems devoid of ideas if someone is covering up well, and still hasn't got himself into the sort of condition a pro athlete should be in. Nobody expects him to come in ripped...Fedor never did as a top MMA fighter, and Fury is never getting to cut up, but he should be leaner and be looking to get in the sort of shape Fury was for the Wlad fight.


AS usual good stuff Strike but you know I was kidding with that first bit. Anybody seeing your quote and reply might think I was serious.


----------



## Strike

Mexi-Box said:


> Ajagba/Joyce would be something crazy. Ajagba definitely should be looking at someone like Duhaupus. I wouldn't mind it if he goes against Bakole either. Lots of fights for him, but I don't think he's learning much blasting out these guys.


Ajagba has real power, but he actually looks to be getting slower. :lol: When I saw his first few fights I was pretty impressed at his raw ability, but the more recent ones look like a regression in terms of fluidity. He was never the fastest or most fluid, but he looks to actually be slowing down and becoming more stiff. It might just be my imagination or the manner of the punches he happened to be landing, but I don't see any progress.

Suddenly he will throw a few 1-2's with more pace, and then almost immediately his shots go back to looking laboured. It's a bit weird, but he does have a high output and evidently heavy hands.


----------



## Boxfan

Mexi-Box said:


> Ajagba/Joyce would be something crazy. Ajagba definitely should be looking at someone like Duhaupus. I wouldn't mind it if he goes against Bakole either. Lots of fights for him, but I don't think he's learning much blasting out these guys.


Like your post Mexibox but don't necessarily agree. I once thought Wallisch a good opponent for our British prospects. Big lad, good record. But Ajagba did a job on him. Also beat Mansour,a bit past it but always dangerous. Short tough southpaw. So you've got a mix of styles right there. Don't agree with Duhaupas as he's done for but Bakole would be a good next fight. I usually only bet 5 or 10 pounds but Im putting 20 on this lad if he fights Bakole. And if I was Joe Joyce Id swerve Ajagba for the same reason as he's not fighting Daniel Dubois.
Speaking of Dubois,him and Ajagba are surely gonna fight some time in the next 3 years?? And Im NOT betting on that one.


----------



## Boxfan

Strike said:


> Ajagba has real power, but he actually looks to be getting slower. :lol: When I saw his first few fights I was pretty impressed at his raw ability, but the more recent ones look like a regression in terms of fluidity. He was never the fastest or most fluid, but he looks to actually be slowing down and becoming more stiff. It might just be my imagination or the manner of the punches he happened to be landing, but I don't see any progress.
> 
> Suddenly he will throw a few 1-2's with more pace, and then almost immediately his shots go back to looking laboured. It's a bit weird, but he does have a high output and evidently heavy hands.


Yes you could hear the punches going in. However,I actually think this lad has a fair amount of boxing skill. He's quite tidy. Hope he's never boxed amateur to see what Smithy says.


----------



## Boxfan

Oh dear, just checked. More pedigree than a Crufts winner.


----------



## Strike

Boxfan said:


> Yes you could hear the punches going in. However,I actually think this lad has a fair amount of boxing skill. He's quite tidy. Hope he's never boxed amateur to see what Smithy says.


He has a fair bit of amateur experience. Won a bronze medal at the 2014 Commonwealth Games and boxed at the Rio Olympics, won his first fight by KO, but then lost on points to Dychko in the quarter finals.


----------



## beadybea

Strike said:


> Ajagba has real power, but he actually looks to be getting slower. :lol: When I saw his first few fights I was pretty impressed at his raw ability, but the more recent ones look like a regression in terms of fluidity. He was never the fastest or most fluid, but he looks to actually be slowing down and becoming more stiff. It might just be my imagination or the manner of the punches he happened to be landing, but I don't see any progress.
> 
> Suddenly he will throw a few 1-2's with more pace, and then almost immediately his shots go back to looking laboured. It's a bit weird, but he does have a high output and evidently heavy hands.


Looked very methodical against Wallisch. The power was causing him real trouble through the high guard and he picked some nice shots with hooks around the back. Defensively he didn't show much footwork or head movement, just covered up and waited for Wallisch to breathe.


----------



## Strike

beadybea said:


> Looked very methodical against Wallisch. The power was causing him real trouble through the high guard and he picked some nice shots with hooks around the back. Defensively he didn't show much footwork or head movement, just covered up and waited for Wallisch to breathe.


Yeah but also very slow with his hooks. In round 1, his right hand looked like he was throwing it in treacle, and then suddenly in round 2, he fires off a bunch of 1-2's that were snappy and with good pace, and then the hooks went back to looking laboured.


----------



## Cableaddict

Ajagba throws like a girl. Some of the worst punch technique in the division.
And hs jab looks like he's reaching out to shake hands.
He also doesn't appear to have much power at all. Don't go by his padded record, just watch how many times he lands flush on an opponent, and they don't even blink.

Well, he did look slightly better against Mansour, so maybe Ronnie Shields is making some progress, but his defense still sucks and his offense still consists of throwing basic 1-2 combinations straight into his opponents' gloves.


What do people see in this guy?


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> He also doesn't appear to have much power at all.


:lol:

Do you just look for ways to say contrary, ridiculous things? The main thing Ajagab has is power. The reason he is not icing some people is that he's not accurate enough, and not picking his shots, and he's slow a lot of the time. So guys are seeing the shots coming, covering up and Ajagba is then punching through the guard. Wallisch is a prime example, almost none of those shots landed cleanly, they had to go through the gloves.

Ajagba is the only man to stop Rodney Hernandez. Hernandez is a tough as fuck low tier guy, but he's used by prospects on the way up a good deal, because he gives rounds. He went the full 8 with Kownacki, and Kownacki never put a dent in him, but Kownacki splattered Washington far quicker than Wilder did and Szpilka too. Hernandez went the full 10 with Kuzmin, who KO'd Joyce as an amateur and can punch. Hernandez took Hunter and Zhang the distance too...because he takes everyone the distance, apart from...Ajagba.

You've raved about the power of Bakole, when his record of stoppages is the definition of padded outside of Wach, and Wach was waved off by the ref while stood up and not looking like going down.

Breazeale stopped Mansour due to Mansour having a broken jaw, not by KOing him. Ajagba dropped him twice in the first round and stopped him in 2.

Ajagba will struggle to stop higher class opponents, as they will nullify is basic attacks and routes in, but the one thing he does have is power.


----------



## Cableaddict

Strike said:


> :lol:
> 
> Do you just look for ways to say contrary, ridiculous things? The main thing Ajagab has is power.


Do you know anything about boxing? (I'm seriously starting to doubt it.)

Have you seen him take anyone, known to be durable, out with one punch? Have you seen any of his fights, in which he lands and lands and lands, and his opponent doesn't go down. (for a while, anyway.)

Do you really think all of his 1st round KO's, against complete nobodies , is legit?

Have you actually studied his (laughable) punch Technique?

Do you have a pair of eyes that work, or are you reading about this guy via braille?


----------



## Strike

Cableaddict said:


> Do you know anything about boxing? (I'm seriously starting to doubt it.)
> 
> Have you seen him take anyone, known to be durable, out with one punch? Have you seen any of his fights, in which he lands and lands and lands, and his opponent doesn't go down. (for a while, anyway.)
> 
> Do you really think all of his 1st round KO's, against complete nobodies , is legit?
> 
> Have you actually studied his (laughable) punch Technique?
> 
> Do you have a pair of eyes that work, or are you reading about this guy via braille?


:lol:

I evidently know a shit ton more about the sport than you. You, being someone who described Groves as "a swarmer" and who described the Sonny Conto footage as reminiscent of a "young Vitali" when Vitali was an upright, rigid fighter who threw 1-2's and the Conto footage showed a guy moving from the waist and ripping in body shots. You who work as basically a go to of bizarre boxing opinions on the site, in which you described a "textbook" Wilder hook that involved landing with the thumb part of the glove. :lol:

Here's a better question than your ludicrous one about whether I've seen him one punch KO someone with proven durability...

Which fights have you seen where he lands flush, multiple times and the opponent doesn't blink? Because that was your statement of fact.

Here's the reality outside of your nonsense. He's crude, he's sluggish and he often has to punch through guards as his shot selection is not great.

Now, why don't you list me the guys you have watched take flush shots and not blink? Because there's only one...it's Hernandez and he's not blinked when getting pounded on by Kownacki, Zhang, Hunter and Kuzmin either. Only...none of those guys actually stopped him, whereas he took such a beating off Ajagba that the ref stepped in.

I've seen every stoppage he's had, and yes most of the opponent were crap, that's not the discussion. The discussion is you saying he has poor power. :lol: It is probably not top tier, but we don't know yet, what we do know is that he's stopped everyone he has faced and he's knocking guys out with slow shots that are not even landing on the point of the chin.

So go on...name the fighters you watched take flush shots without blinking. Apparently there were a few.


----------



## Boxfan

Strike said:


> :lol:
> 
> I evidently know a shit ton more about the sport than you. You, being someone who described Groves as "a swarmer" and who described the Sonny Conto footage as reminiscent of a "young Vitali" when Vitali was an upright, rigid fighter who threw 1-2's and the Conto footage showed a guy moving from the waist and ripping in body shots. You who work as basically a go to of bizarre boxing opinions on the site, in which you described a "textbook" Wilder hook that involved landing with the thumb part of the glove. :lol:
> 
> Here's a better question than your ludicrous one about whether I've seen him one punch KO someone with proven durability...
> 
> Which fights have you seen where he lands flush, multiple times and the opponent doesn't blink? Because that was your statement of fact.
> 
> Here's the reality outside of your nonsense. He's crude, he's sluggish and he often has to punch through guards as his shot selection is not great.
> 
> Now, why don't you list me the guys you have watched take flush shots and not blink? Because there's only one...it's Hernandez and he's not blinked when getting pounded on by Kownacki, Zhang, Hunter and Kuzmin either. Only...none of those guys actually stopped him, whereas he took such a beating off Ajagba that the ref stepped in.
> 
> I've seen every stoppage he's had, and yes most of the opponent were crap, that's not the discussion. The discussion is you saying he has poor power. :lol: It is probably not top tier, but we don't know yet, what we do know is that he's stopped everyone he has faced and he's knocking guys out with slow shots that are not even landing on the point of the chin.
> 
> So go on...name the fighters you watched take flush shots without blinking. Apparently there were a few.


Good stuff. Not technique related but you forgot to mention that none of our. future Brit world beaters have picked the ancient jailbird Mansour as an opponent. Reason being he's still too tough to take a risk on.


----------



## 3K Battery

Ivan Dychko will fight Ray Austin on Friday. Wtf is Austin thinking taking that fight at his age? And it's another piss poor fight for Dychko too.


----------



## khan_is_delusional

beadybea said:


> Vladyslav Sirenko vs Leandro Daniel Robutti


Vlad Sirenko english interview


----------



## Mexi-Box

3K Battery said:


> Ivan Dychko will fight Ray Austin on Friday. Wtf is Austin thinking taking that fight at his age? And it's another piss poor fight for Dychko too.


Without going to BoxRec, isn't Dychko old too?


----------



## DB Cooper

beadybea said:


> When I first saw Schwarz (I think it was the Mezencev fight) I wasn't at all impressed but I do think he's improved considerably since then. I agree with @Cableaddict that sometimes he pushes his shots and leans in a little too. At 23 he's still only a baby in HW terms and I think these types of opponent are quite good for his development - I've been particularly impressed with how relaxed he's looked in the ring in his last couple of outings. The stoppage wasn't great though and I don't think he's ready to face anyone in the top 30 just yet - I'd stick him in with more durable journeymen and have him much more active.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960085462760214528


Schwarz-Mezencev II for September 28th.

https://www.boxingscene.com/tom-schwarz-vs-ilja-mezencev-ibf-regional-on-sept-28--142243


----------



## Cableaddict

Mexi-Box said:


> Without going to BoxRec, isn't Dychko old too?


He's only 29 !

He does look a lot older, for some reason.


----------

